# To the noble BORN  6/9/08 (finished)



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2007)

Rogues Gallery 


You have been arriving at Count Hathwick's fortress over the last several days, The fortress is a rambling construction built over many years, some of the architecture looks sized for goblins, other larger chambers and halls were built by successive owners. 

There are many chances for meeting each other unofficially before the farewell dinner.
The low ceilings (7') in parts of the castle have bothered everyone but Lilly and Rayburn. 
As the final evening before you set out, the count is holding a small farewell feast.  
Held in a less formal dining room than the great hall, you all sit along the sides of a single long table.  At the head of the table is the count, the viscount (Redwold??) to his right, then Reyband Hathwick, and Kerin Rookstone.  To the left is  Jared Anuvien is the only other elder present, (Jared is Xaros' uncle, as his father had important business matters to attend, and could not be present.) (wysiwyg's PC), then Xaros with poor Lily sitting at the far end of the table, perched uncomfortably on a box, on top of her chair.  You were all announced by a herald as you were seated.  Everyone is dressed in their finest (or in borrowed clothing if necessary)  

It is midspring and light is still coming in through a large (but barred) window.  As the evening wears on that fades, until with a few words and a wave of the counts hand, the candles all spring to life.  Your meal is roast pig with potatoes and mushrooms, with fine wine although the count urges that you drink modestly, for you will be leaving early the next morning.  

Count Hathwick
*"Welcome my brave scions, to a time of adventure and glory!  We have all heard stories of the peasant and his friends killing the dragon, uncovering vast riches etc, why should the peasants have all the fun? When your parents and I were young we fought against gnolls, each other, or provided the funds for others to do so *(1)*, etc, now thanks to out beloved monarch Funistan the II, *(2)*  there are no wars, etc to be had.  Instead we send you brave young men out to war with the creatures of the night. Goblins, gnolls, bloodsucking plants etc, once you are tested by these foes you may be ready for dragons, or to resume your place within your houses.  Seek well for fortune and glory.  If you should perish untimely your families can pay for a return if your companions can get you back within a week.  If this is not possible please see to it that as much gear as possible is returned to the grieving family, along with tales of the vengeance you have extracted.   

As you know tomorrow is the day slated for your first journey together into the wilds of South Denumbria, etc.  I have obtained a map to the Spring of Good Fortune, a magical springhead that is supposedly running again after being dry for many years.  It should take you all about a week to ride to the last civilized area, and perhaps another week into the wilds.   Feel free to discuss your plans, ask any questions you may have of me, etc, and enjoy the food!" *

With that the meal begins.

Reyburn [sblock] Your father casually wondered how Kerin found out about the venture, and if agents of the crown were involved.  The crown is said to keep a close eye on what the nobles are doing, although it is uncertain if it is magical supervision, agents or divine inspiration.  (gather info 18+mods) 
While at the magical academy several teachers inquired about your fathers progress in his studies of the magical arts.  You know that he maintains his own alchemy lab and there are a few stories of him using fireballs in the wars of his youth, but you really don’t know how far he has come since then. [/sblock]

Lily [sblock] you have been here the longest, and mostly ignored during that time.  One thing has come to your attention – at the feast the count is carrying a faint magical aura of one or more active spells, which he did not have the first time you met him.  You wished you had paid more attention to the lecture on understanding auras, because you know its possible to determine the school of magic in an aura, and his aura has faint pink threads, you just don’t know what that means. [/sblock] 

Xaros [sblock] Your uncle mentioned that the count dabbles in alchemy, and has a fair stockpile of magical elixirs.  If he is approached properly he may contribute a few. You have heard nothing about a spring of good fortune before.  (bard lore roll 10+mods) [/sblock] 

Kerin [sblock] although your reception seemed strained at first, everyone treats you very well.  The count certainly willing to spend a lot more money on his castle, and its defenses than your father does in these peaceful times. A cursory detect evil finds some among the servants, but the count and the members of your new company are clean. [/sblock]


----------



## Zaset (Dec 18, 2007)

Rayburn waits until his father the Count has seated himself, then quietly begins eating. After a few moments staring off into space, apparently lost in thought, he remarks to his comrades (loudly enough for the viscount to hear but not so loud as to distract his father from his animated conversation), "I dearly hope you've enjoyed the hospitality of House Hathwick during your stay. I daresay it might take some getting used to the corridors of this place; our guests seem to get lost as often as they find their rooms."

Pausing, he takes a sip of wine, and begins to say something; then stops, shakes himself minutely, and begins to eat some of the steaming boar meat heaped generously onto his plate, while glancing around at his soon-to-be comrades.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 18, 2007)

Although trying her best to fit in with the well-mannered nobles at the table, Lily Fairgold couldn't help but look awkward. She was constantly scratching at the back of her neck and fidgeting to keep from falling off her box-seat.
_Ugh, this dress is so ITCHY! I need to tell that maid to burn it or something when I return it... And what's with this box? You'd think these tall folks would have high-chairs to entertain Halflings once in awhile. No, no, I have to focus. Um, but I'm only hired here. Does that mean I should let the others speak first? ... But it's so quiet..._

Lily was about to break the ice, when Rayburn did so himself. She responded, trying her best to be humble; not that it took great effort with her present company. "Oh not at all! This is quite the impressive castle. It may have a somewhat... peculiar layout, but I daresay it will be the best accommodations we'll have for some time. Certainly there are no such comforts in the wilderness." She scratched her neck once again, eager to put her own armor back on. "As the herald mentioned, my name is Lily Fairgold. Your families have hired me to serve as your cleric and spiritual advisor on your expedition. I have some talents in curing wounds and blessing others with strength and supernatural defenses, though I pray we'll need neither!"

Hoping she spoke formally enough, Lily now focused her attention on a much more difficult task than public speaking; trying to reach her plate of food across the long table.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2007)

To Reyburn's right, Kerin sits at comfortable ease during the dinner. He takes heed of his host's warning and eats and drinks in moderation. At Reyburn's remark, Kerin addresses him, "Indeed the hospitality of your father's house has been excellent. And I think I have only lost my way twice" adds Kerin with a smile. 

Kerin continued to eat, bothered not in the least by the tally of dangers the count was rattling off. Kerin enjoyed that sense of calmness and purpose that came with being a paladin. The same sense that would drive him onward into certian death if that was the path laid before him. So beasts and vampiric plants were only a brief thought of a tactical nature to Kerin.

Their goal however was a different thing. Turning to Reyburn, Kerin asks "So what do the waters of this fountain do?"


----------



## Zaset (Dec 18, 2007)

Rayburn stops with fork midway to his mouth, sets it back on his plate, and takes a moment to regard Kerin. 

"Slake the thirst of those in need, perhaps? To tell the truth, I'm not quite sure. I may have read about it in passing at the Academy, though my father will no doubt shed some light on the subject."

At this, he turns towards the head of the table. 

"Father, when you said this was a magical spring, did you mean the waters themselves are magical, or is it merely water with a magical source?"

Almost immediately after posing the question, he turns his attentions back towards his plate. Absentmindedly brushing his hair off his right ear with a trace of fingers, he picks up his fork, resumes he meal, and turns to his father expectantly.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 18, 2007)

*No Idea - the fountain is said to be responsible for sudden twists of good fortune, wealth, escape from near death etc, much like those legendary Cards, the Deck of Many Things, but with no reported ill effects.  Heh! Of course if the effects had been bad enough ....

But what is life without risk yes? *

He grins at the Viscount, and empties his wine glass.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 18, 2007)

*Jason Aurelius*

Jason sits quietly fidgeting with his food. How can anyone eat in this claustrophobic dungeon. The outdoor magic of this spring will certainly cure my current ailment. A cynical grin appears on his face as he recalls his last 2 years spent campaigning on the Krovian warfront of Denumbria. This cannot be worse than being trapped for winter in the valley of Lasia for weeks, besieged by Krov's 5th legion until a relief force rescued us. More than half of the army perished due to starvation and freezing blizzards. And here I am complaining about low ceilings. How quick we forget. Still I need to get out, and soon.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 19, 2007)

Rayburn turns back to his compatriots. 

"And there you have it. It is a magical spring that brings good fortune, named the Spring of Good Fortune. I, for one, would not have assumed something so obvious; in the stories these things are always secretly poisonous."

At this, he stops and takes another small sip of wine, then continues, "There is a curious thing here. We have representatives of both Pelor and, errr.... Yondalla, with us on this journey. I hope there's to be no discomfiture between you both. Indeed, perhaps your deities wished you to be here. It would be a comfort knowing the gods themselves have blessed our little expedition." 

At this, he apparently resumes eating, all the while concentrating on something else, and wondering to himself, "where the devil is Agatha, and why does she seem smug?"


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 19, 2007)

Count Hathwick said:
			
		

> We have all heard stories of the peasant and his friends killing the dragon, uncovering vast riches etc




Xaros, already starting on his second goblet of wine, says with a smile: "Slain a dragon have they? Vast riches you say? Well then dear sir, i expect they'll be able to pay their taxes on time for a change." Taking annother sip, he exclaims: "An excellent vintage, my lord Hathwick. You sir know your liquids. Ahh yes, and this spring, would you like us to retrieve a sample for you?"

Xaros's eyes wander around the table, taking stock of his future companions. "Hmmm yes, i dear say, my first challenge on the road will be to loosen you up a bit, Sir Kerin, Paladins being so notoriously... ahh... modest, chaste, and whatnot. So drink up! Soon we shall be leaving civilization behind, and it may be a while before we may indulge in such luxuries again. So indulge now, for wine doesn't get any better than this!" That said, he drains his goblet and pours himself annother.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Xaros, already starting on his second goblet of wine, says with a smile: "Slain a dragon have they? Vast riches you say? Well then dear sir, i expect they'll be able to pay their taxes on time for a change." Taking annother sip, he exclaims: "An excellent vintage, my lord Hathwick. You sir know your liquids. Ahh yes, and this spring, would you like us to retrieve a sample for you?"
> 
> Xaros's eyes wander around the table, taking stock of his future companions. "Hmmm yes, i dear say, my first challenge on the road will be to loosen you up a bit, Sir Kerin, Paladins being so notoriously... ahh... modest, chaste, and whatnot. So drink up! Soon we shall be leaving civilization behind, and it may be a while before we may indulge in such luxuries again. So indulge now, for wine doesn't get any better than this!" That said, he drains his goblet and pours himself annother.




"Indeed Xaros. I wonder how many paladins you have met then. Being a pillar of righteousness does not necessitate being crafted of stone. As for the wine, it is nice, and I have had a glass."

In response to Reyburn's statement Kerin continues "Pelor and Yondalla both seek to protect their worshipers and truely represent complementary aspects of the life-giving sun. I am honor to be traveling with a servant of Yondalla" says Kerin with a small bow to Lily.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 20, 2007)

*Jason Aurelius*

*"Don't get too loose there, cousin, tomorrow starts at dawn and will only finish after a long day in the saddle & night duty."*


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 20, 2007)

"Nothing to fear, i've a high tolerance. Lots of practice, if you know what i mean? Speaking of practice, i propose a toast. To our little healer lass. May Fharlanghn bless her and keep her well on this long road, after all, our continued good health may well be dependant on hers, upon entering the wildlands." That said, Xaros drains the goblet. He then leans over towards Lily and whispers: "Just between you and I, lass, i'm rather fond of short women" and winks conspiratorily at her.

Refilling his goblet once more, he asks of Rayburn: "Does your family brew this magical vintage, Sir? I ask only because your father's skill at brewing is quite legendary in some circles."


----------



## Dekana (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerin said:
			
		

> "Pelor and Yondalla both seek to protect their worshipers and truely represent complementary aspects of the life-giving sun. I am honor to be traveling with a servant of Yondalla" says Kerin with a small bow to Lily.



Lily smiles at Kerin, and says "I'm certain there will be no discomfort. We may represent different faiths, but I'm sure we honor many of the same ideals; protection of hearth and home, sanctity of life, and love of family..."

She raises her glass as Xaros announces his toast, taking a small sip to be polite. She has hardly touched the wine tonight. Her smile wanes a bit as Xaros blatantly flirts with her, but she answers his toast with "I'm honored to be traveling with you gentlemen. No matter what dangers there are on the road, I have no doubt that my well-being will be assured with such fine company. And none of you will have reason to lose hope while I am here; I'm quite clear on what my temple expects me to do...". This last part she speaks quietly to Xaros. "...and what NOT to do."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pillar of righteousness huh? Tell me Keris, if you were to get into a grey area, do you pray for guidance, decide by yourself, or consult superiors? This assumes you have ample time.  
I've also wondered if you can lie when it supports some greater good.* 



> "Does your family brew this magical vintage, Sir? I ask only because your father's skill at brewing is quite legendary in some circles."




Count Hathwick glances around the table glowering at Xaros as he pours another glass and whispers to the halfling lass. 

*No I don't have the grape fields to grow this, my brewing skill is all out of glass tubes and expensive powders.  Its really more of a hobby. *


----------



## Zaset (Dec 21, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> *No I don't have the grape fields to grow this, my brewing skill is all out of glass tubes and expensive powders.  Its really more of a hobby. *




Rayburn shakes off visibly whatever it was he was concentrating on before, and meets his father's gaze. 

"Speaking of which, father, certain of my instructors at the academy were wondering how your 'hobby' is progressing. They seemed quite interested in your research. I hadn't realized quite how large your reputation was among them."

He takes a moment to savor a bite of pork, then turns slightly to get Xaros' attention. 

"As for this being our vintage, I'm afraid my father's quite right. Besides, our lands are mostly wood and hills. The only alcoholic things made locally are some rather hearty ales. Tis mostly the peasants who drink them, though there are some artisans among the brewers."

After a slightly withering gaze from his father, he continues hastily, "Or so I've been given to believe."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2007)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> *Pillar of righteousness huh? Tell me Keris, if you were to get into a grey area, do you pray for guidance, decide by yourself, or consult superiors? This assumes you have ample time.
> I've also wondered if you can lie when it supports some greater good.*




"My name is Kerin, and I seldom see the need where the truth itself does not support the greater good. As for grey areas, well if one has ample time one consults all resources. If you have some  reaction that is not clear in your workshop, do you not consult tomes and others skilled in the craft? Assuming of course you have ample time. When you do not have ample time, when the reaction is critical and you must act or lose the reaction, what resources do you rely upon?" replies Kerin directly.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "My name is Kerin, and I seldom see the need where the truth itself does not support the greater good. As for grey areas, well if one has ample time one consults all resources. If you have some  reaction that is not clear in your workshop, do you not consult tomes and others skilled in the craft? Assuming of course you have ample time. When you do not have ample time, when the reaction is critical and you must act or lose the reaction, what resources do you rely upon?" replies Kerin directly.




Rayburn watches Kerin attentively, from the corner of his eye, though he appears to be looking more toward the Count Hathwick.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 21, 2007)

*Jason Aurelius*



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> *Pillar of righteousness huh? Tell me Keris, if you were to get into a grey area, do you pray for guidance, decide by yourself, or consult superiors? This assumes you have ample time.
> I've also wondered if you can lie when it supports some greater good.*




*"Ah sir, I see you are quite a philosopher. As to your first question. Well, in a real scenario, one never has enough time to 'seek guidance'. One's own training and instincts must solve the dilemma. In a 'brewery' setting, where time is not of the essence, one would certainly be a fool not to consult others when in doubt."*
Jason takes a small sip from his glass, and continues *"As to the dreaded 'lie'. Well let me ask than. Is a lie some dark black disease that is evil simply because it's not the truth? Should every ugly maiden be told the truth when she ask if she is pretty? Would it support the 'greater good' by telling her that she is not? Indeed not! A lie is evil if it is spoken to promote one's own interest at the cost of another. In such a time, it never conflicts with a greater good, as you have mentioned. Now father, gentlemen and ladies, if you will excuse me, I must prepare for tomorrow (as no one else will do so for me) and get a good night's rest in order to leave by dawn."*


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 21, 2007)

"Don't let the bed bugs bite! Not that there would be bugs in such a hospitable place." says Xaros, cheerfully. Turning to Rayburn, he speaks in a lowerd voice, as not to interrupt the moral debate between the Count Hathwick and Kerin. "Sir, you seem somewhat distracted, perhaps even troubled, is anything amiss?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 21, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "My name is Kerin, and I seldom see the need where the truth itself does not support the greater good. As for grey areas, well if one has ample time one consults all resources. If you have some  reaction that is not clear in your workshop, do you not consult tomes and others skilled in the craft? Assuming of course you have ample time. When you do not have ample time, when the reaction is critical and you must act or lose the reaction, what resources do you rely upon?"




*Right, Kerin.  I rely on my own mind far more than any other, while I do consult with a few when a united front is as important as the goal, or when my knowledge of specifics is less than another, etc.  Rarely do I seek out advice, orders, judgement, etc, from those above me in station.  Perhaps it is a chief difference between a lord and a paladin.  

As for lying I find that saying nothing frequently works better, both in terms of preserving the greater good and sparing the feelings of others. *
Rayburn only [sblock]This has not been your experiance with him, sparing the feeling of others rarely his priority[/sblock]
*
Good night, young Redwold, sleep well.  

Now shall we call it a night, or bring out the candied yams?  Just beet sugar I'm afraid.  
but speaking of bugs etc, I hear that the Laviners are expecting another shipment from the Isles soon. *

Jared Anuvian shakes his head, and says quietly "no pure sugar will be offered this season my lord, perhaps next. "


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2007)

"The morning comes early, and I will up with the dawn, whether we leave then or not. Thank you for the meal your Grace."  replies Kerin to Count Hathwick who stands and heads to his room.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 22, 2007)

"Well, Xaros,  there is something on my mind if truth be told, though it's merely a puzzle. I'll likely explain it to you tomorrow, once we're on the road. As for me, as soon as my father the Count retires, I believe I shall as well. I'll likely nurse the rest of my wine in front of the fire for a bit though. A large, open fire is a pleasure we can't really afford on the trail, as every ill-intentioned creature for miles would see it and come. We might even draw the ire of a druid."

Rayburn finished the last of his wild boar, and sets down his fork and knife. 

"I'm not in the mood for candied yams, I will join if others are wont to indulge. After all, when will I have such a chance again? Not for weeks. I'd also heard the small folk often have sweet tooths. I would not want Lily to feel unwelcome in a desire to dessert, after all."


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 22, 2007)

Zaset said:
			
		

> I'll likely explain it to you tomorrow, once we're on the road.




"Very well, i look forward to it. I do enjoy puzzles. And on that note, i believe i shall retire as well. M'lords. Companions. A fine night to you all." After draining his goblet, he sets off for his room.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 22, 2007)

Zaset said:
			
		

> "I'm not in the mood for candied yams, I will join if others are wont to indulge. After all, when will I have such a chance again? Not for weeks. I'd also heard the small folk often have sweet tooths. I would not want Lily to feel unwelcome in a desire to dessert, after all."



"Oh no, I couldn't eat any more after all that. Perhaps for the banquet on our triumphant return, I'll have the foresight to save room for dessert. Well... as the dinner is coming to a close, I'll retire to my room. Good night, gentlemen." With that, Lily excuses herself from the table, incredibly eager to get the itchy dress off and put a nightgown on.


----------



## Zaset (Dec 23, 2007)

"It seems my compatriots have all left to wait upon morning. I'd best be going as well; I'd not want to be holding us up come the morning."

With that, Rayburn drains his wine, stands up, and pauses. 

"If you forgive my impudence, father, you never did answer my question on your research. Though that is, of course, your prerogative. By your leave."

With that, Rayburn leaves to prepare for the morning.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 26, 2007)

*Well son, I have certainly not stood still in my learning, studies etc, since the wars, but don't expect me to show up out of thin air to rescue you. Or to claim a Valysian Staff should  one turn up. You will have to peddle its moving runes elsewhere.*



The night passes uneventfully in soft beds.  
The next day starts overcast and with the threat of rain.  The servants load up your horses and the Count's Court assembles to see you off. 
* Farewell Brave Scions, may your road carry you to the fountain of Fortune, to danger, wisdom, wealth  etc. *
a man steps up and whispers in the Count's ear, some of you recognize the face or rank of the Knight lieutant Ballio de Thiburn.  
* Right, Off you go then. * 
he turns and heads back into the fortress. 


OOC: 
Rayburn's Persuasion Skill check 17+7=24. Opposed by 23.  kn Arcane 18 (Staves created by 12th level wizards, Valyasian's were the first human wizards, but your missing something.)


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 27, 2007)

"Herein begins our tale of heroic adventure! What good fortune that this company can boast of an accomplished Bard! Not only does he witness the heroic deeds, but partakes in them as well! Makes for a much more beliveable story than that of one who was not present, for sure. I'd best start composing the ditty now, the verses will come when the action does."

Perform check (1d20+9+2=12)

OOC: Lol, nat 1 on the roll.

Xaros strums his mandolyn but fumbles somewhat. " I appologize, that's not how the ditty should begin. I guess i'm still somewhat hung-over."


----------



## Zaset (Dec 28, 2007)

Rayburn approaches Xaros. 

Do you know, I actually thought of taking up the mandolyn? I'd never have made a bard, but I've been told I've the fingers of a bard or a thief, when the one isn't the other. Perhaps it's merely out of tune. 

Here, he mutters something under his breath while trying to act as though he's helping Xaros tune his instrument: 

[sblock]Xaros, I was distracted last night because I had no idea where my familiar was. She was up to no good. I found 8 dead rats waiting for me on my pillow. I'm lucky she didn't leave them in my father's room, though he's apt to have his warded."[/sblock]

"There, perhaps that's better?"


----------



## WarShrike (Dec 29, 2007)

"Aye, it's looking good now."

[SBLOCK=Rayburn]"I don't know what disturbs me more, the attitude of your familliar or that your home suffers from an infestation of rats. Perhaps it intended to remind you that rats will be the least of your discomforts in the wild."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 2, 2008)

The five of you ride the rest of the day, and although rain threatens, it never does more than get dark and windy.  Although he starts out poorly, Xaros warms up and the trip seems to fly by with his songs.  Jason is also more than willing to share his own stories of actual combat,
asking if rest of you have faced real foes, outside the training field. 



By evening it seems to be passing, you reach another small village at dusk. Kerin and Jason are the only ones familiar with long rides, so everyone else is getting a little saddle-sore by the end of the day. The village has perhaps 2 dozen buildings in a cluster, and has two Inns.  You ride up to the *Green Dragon * a large one story wood building with a barn and hitching post outside. Several horses are already tied there.  Rapid hoofbeats come from behind you, and your are hailed by Geoffry, Jason Aurelius' squire.  

"My Lord, your we received news that your brother has suffered an accident, and your father demands your immediate return."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 2, 2008)

"Oh dear, I hope he's alright. Should we all go back, or rest at this inn for a few days until Jason gets back?" Lily says sounding genuinely worried.


ooc: yep, I'm still here.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 2, 2008)

Kerin puts a hand on Jason's shoulder. "You must go. Family must come first. You may join us later if you can, otherwise we shall find you upon our return."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

"Well, i do hope theres a good crowd tonight. If so, we might not need coin to sleep here. Personally, i would rather not let on about how much we are worth out here, and less so the farther out we go."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Xaros has left his noble's outfit in his room at Count Hathwick's. He did however bring his signet ring, just in case.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason meets Kerin’s gaze squarely  *“Thanks.” *  Then to Lily and the rest of you *“You probably shouldn’t wait for me.  If things ‘fall into the soup” I may not be returning, we all know the duties of a younger son.” * He turns his horse and rides off into the night with his squire. The darkening sky still smells of rain. 

The Green Dragon Inn–  The common room is packed, and to your surprise at least 75% of the crowd is women, mostly in simple grey travelling dresses. Some are armed with staves, spears or maces, but none are obviously armored. 

The men mostly are at their own tables, they trying not to stare. A bone thin woman with a lined face and steel gray hair wearing a green dress and an apron, comes to meet you, “I’m Mrs. Barkoft, the owner. I’m sorry but I don’t think we can accommodate all of you.  We have a full house tonight, and only 1 small private room vacant, although the little lady can probably get space in the common hall downstairs.  I do have room for your horses, if you don’t mind 2 to a stall.  We have this traveling group of pilgrims taking up most of the rooms.“


----------



## Zaset (Jan 3, 2008)

Rayburn mutters towards Xaros:

[sblock]It's not likely these ones would provee amenable to your music in any case.[/sblock]

Rayburn looks around for a moment, and then addresses the innkeeper:

"Do you know if the other inn we saw on our way into town had any rooms? And, who is the leader of these pilgrims? I'm curious as to their business."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 4, 2008)

"Aye, and a _fine_ bunch of pilgrims they are, too. Where's this pilgrimage going a-pilgrimming to?"

That said, Xaros leans back an says cospiratorily to Rayburn:

[SBLOCK=Rayburn]"They might, or they might be amenable to other charms. With some luck, we'll be finding ourselves a few rooms tonight, if you know what i mean."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dekana (Jan 4, 2008)

Mrs. Barkoft said:
			
		

> We have a full house tonight, and only 1 small private room vacant, although the little lady can probably get space in the common hall downstairs.



Lily immediately says, "Sounds great to me!" She turns toward her companions, and announces "I'll be here for the night if anyone needs me." The halfling then walks toward a group of pilgrims in the common room, making conversation. She asks various questions, not giving much time for an answer before asking something else.

"What kind of group are you? Like a religious sect? ... Where are you going? ... How long have you been traveling? ... Are you expecting any particular danger on the road?" ... and so forth. She also gets some dinner, if the inn serves food.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 4, 2008)

The other Inn?  _(RAYBURN: its Boboo the Dancing Wench, you have probably been there before) _ I’m afraid they do. Actually they are about the same price as mine, 2 gold a night each, IF all you want there is the room....
 As to what they are doing you should ask Pardoness Schaufee over there. “ she gestures then after a long look at Reyburn adds “I think they are just passing peacefully through this county, on their way to Laviner city.   Did you want the room?”

Lily the women are content for you to join them, but are quiet at first.  They seem sad. 
The room is 4 silver, and the stew and mead are 3. 


OOC: rolls, some may have been unnecessary.  I've decided to post internal info in itallics, If it is actually something sensitive, ill put it in a spoiler. 
Reyburn : 4+7+1= 12 gather info
Xaros 18+6= 24 gather info
Lily  11+6=17 kn religion; 11+2+2=15 gather info(untrained) Details withheld as your actions cover more time.
Kerin 4+1=5 kn religion (untrained) No Clue.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 6, 2008)

"The mood in here is rather glum, perhaps a bit of song and pleasant company would liven things a bit." says Xaros, taking up his mandolyn. 

Perform check (1d20+9+2=13)

OOC: Good grief, this madolyn is cursed.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 9, 2008)

The women do not seem to appreciate the jaunty tune, and one older woman in gray asks “Do you know How Green the Grass?  I would like to hear it once more, before …” this song has a more melancholy theme. The pilgrims pay a lot more attention this time, although one starts crying, and leaves the room.  


At Liliy’s table the women start to open up and one explains that “We are on a pilgrimage to the goddesses shrine for the souls of others.  We hope to avoid more tragedies on the road.” She tears up a bit but one of the other women comforts her.  It turns out that they have come from different towns, and that only a few are actually servants of the goddess. 
 It definitely feels like a funeral.  You remember that humans worship a death goddess named Wee Jas, this may be the goddess that they are speaking of. 

Anyone volunteering to sleep in the wild / stable / or head for Boboos?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 9, 2008)

"I suppose i'll be keeping my horse company tonight. There are worse places to sleep than a stable. I know. I have."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 9, 2008)

Lily apologizes when she sees her questions provoke a tearful response. "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset anyone. .. But this tragedy on the road, was it some danger that's still present? I've been charged with protecting some travelers myself, and I would be quite careless if I don't make sure the path is safe."

[sblock=ooc]I understand if these ladies aren't part of the adventure Evilhalfling... but randomness is part of what's great about this game.    Lily will get some sleep if there isn't anything she can do to help, aside from leaving the party of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I suppose i'll be keeping my horse company tonight. There are worse places to sleep than a stable. I know. I have."




"While not the accommodations I am used to or would prefer, humility is good for the soul, so I will join you in the stables Xaros." adds Kerin


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 11, 2008)

“It was my daughter deary, she was killed by goblins last month.  We all have tragedy enough and don't expect more while on the road." 

The rest of the night passes peacefully.  The stables are warm and they keep off the rain.  Not as bad as you were expecting. In the common sleeping  room the women talk late into the night about those they have lost.  In the morning before returning to the main floor a woman presses a ornamental gold ring into Lily’s hand “You remind me so much of my daughter, so quick and lively. She isn’t going to need this and I don’t want my greedy son to get his hands on it.”  The Pilgrims are still getting ready when you ride out the next morning. 

The next three days pass quickly, although some of you are still sore after each days riding. The Inns vary in quality, but getting rooms, in the stables or private rooms is not a problem. The fourth day is sunny and seems peaceful, the last cluster of houses was passesd about 4 miles back.   The road you are on has trees to the right and a short stone wall to the left.  Xaros is just beginning another song called “Red Wedding” where *all * the gods were personally invited to attend the wedding of an over-proud wizard.  
“The longboat sailed up the rivers trail /  strange white ratmen foamed at its rail/  Hextor's man pushed back his chair...   

Turning a corner in the track you find a downed tree blocking your way.  The trunk sticks out from the trees, and the heavy bough covers the wall on the far side of the road.  A hunting horn sounds from ahead you, from behind the crown of the fallen tree.   
ARRROOOOOH !!!! 
You hear the sounds of men  rushing through the trees towards the road behind of you.  
Kerin can see at least one, Lily and Xaros estimate its either 4 or 5 men, carrying spears.

How do you react? 

OOC: initiative; name ; (perception)
19 ; Kerin ; (12)
18 ; Reyburn ; (8) 
15 ; Lily ;  (23) 
8 Xaros ; (21)
7 Strangers


----------



## Fenris (Jan 11, 2008)

Kerin readies his shield and lance and trots to the rear of the party (towards the men) and calls out "Ho there, what business do you men have here?" while detecting evil on the men.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 11, 2008)

Xaros draws his crossbow and loads it, but otherwise makes no threatenning gestures. He waits for the outcome of Kerin's hail.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 11, 2008)

*Lily, HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

Lily draws her longbow, but waits to fire pending a response to Kerin's greeting. She isn't hopeful for any kind of diplomacy however; a horn call and men charging the group with spears? "They're probably bandits..." she says in a low voice to Xaros. "Let's hail arrows on them at 15 feet from Kerin if they don't stop their charge." Lily knocks an arrow, ready for an attack.

Move action: draw Composite Longbow.
Standard action: ready action to fire at the first person to come within 15 feet of Kerin, if they haven't stopped running or addressed his hail.
MW Composite Longbow: +3 piercing (1d6+1, 20x3)


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 11, 2008)

Since Lily acts sooner, Xaros will follow her suggestion and ready action to shoot anyone who moves threateningly towards Kerin, regardless of distance however.

Xaros nods to Lily in ascent.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2008)

Reyburn looks a little dazed, as if he is not all there, but those close see him palm a wand.

The men in the forest angle away from Kerin, 3 coming out on the road, about 15’ back, two drop the but of their spears to the road, while the one behind them gets caught on a vine, and stumbles out onto the road.  The men are a little ragged looking and wearing leather armor.  Two others don’t make it to the road.  One of these gets to close to Kerin and Lily shoots at him, hitting a tree instead.  He flinches and Xaros fires as well, but with more accuracy.  The man collapses into a bush, bleeding.  

Two more men rush out from behind the fallen tree to a position at the front of the party.  One holding a bow at the ready yells “It is them, get in your positions!” and fires his bow at Xaros.  The man beside the bowman holds his spear ready.  One of the guys in the road asks  “Hey where is the fifth?”

OOC 
Lilly 11+3-2 = 12   deflected by cover 
Xaros 18+4-2=20 (7 damage) 
Bowman = 14 @ Xaros (miss)
Map is attached:


----------



## Dekana (Jan 14, 2008)

*Lily, HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

The pony Lily is riding begins panicking from the oncoming battle. "Steady, Champ!" She tries soothing the animal, but is forced to dismount it so its bucking wouldn't spoil her longbow shots.

Lily quickly finds a new target as she lands on the ground. Focusing on a spearman near Kerin, she nocks, draws, and looses an arrow at the man. _There's so many of them!_ The cleric begins to worry that Kerin will be surrounded by all of the bandits, so she shouts to him, "Don't be a hero, trying to fight all of them yourself!".


Move action: Dismount, land at P15.
Standard action: Fire at the man at B15, or the nearest enemy if he's already disabled.
MW Composite Longbow: +3 piercing (1d6+1, 20x3)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 14, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I'm having a little trouble figuring out the spreadsheet. I understand the 10ft size icons are party members, but why are we large sized? Also, I'm not sure what the B's stand for.
> move 20'




You are large due the horses your riding. So you could move further if you like. 
*looks at map* The B's are the branches of the fallen tree, and the line leading to it is the fallen trunk.  A map legend prolly would have helped. The w's are a 3' stone wall.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah of course, I forgot about the horses. I'll edit my last post slightly to take that into account.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

Kerin shakes his head when the men attack, their ramshackle appearance meant they were not well equiped to fight this battle, but they seemed motivated to pursue it. It was apparent that the group was known to them and targeted, if these were common bandits, they had been warned of their coming. Kerin urges on Swift to a charge, lance leveled at the nearest bandit.


OOC:EH, how do you want us to post stats etc for you?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 15, 2008)

Xaros reloads his crossbow and shoots the nearest bandit. His Warhorse is ready to take on any that get too close.

Xaros shoots a Bandit (1d20+4=23, 1d8+1=3) :Critical Threat.
Confirm:  Confirming Crit (1d20+4=17, 1d8+1=7) 

Xaros laughs as his bolt lodges in the man's gut. "Take that, swineherd! Come on, who's next? Don't be shy, theres plenty of death to go around!"

OOC: I couldn't open that file as i dont have excel.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2008)

Kerin charges, his lance splitting the target. The man beside him tries to change the angle of his spear to impale the horse, but fails miserably. 
Lily shoots past the charging horse to hit him.  The man remains upright, until a pair of bright darts from Reyburn's wand slam into him as well. 
Xaros' bolt takes the nearby spearman in the throat.  
The Bowman steps up to the wall and fires a pair of arrows, the first catches Reyburn in his unarmored chest sending him slumping into his saddle.  The second whizzes by Xaros' ear.  "Yah, its going around" He replies to Xaros. 
The spearman on the road lunges forward and tries to stab Kerin, but nearly trips on a body. 
The last man in the trees advances, but takes cover behind a tree instead of closing with Kerin.  


Kerin 12+6=18 (11 damage) 
ready spearman @ Kerin 4, miss 
Lilly 19+3-4=18 (5 damage) ; Rayburn (5 damage) ; Xaros confirmed, (10 dmg) 
bowman @ Rayburn nat 20, 19 confirms, 14 damage. 2nd arrow@ Xaros 14, miss. 
spearman @ Kerin 6, miss 
ooc:  Listing to hit bonus and damage would be great.  Rayburn should have cast mage armor last round, but it would not have changed the hit. 
Xaros - does this txt file work? If  not the bowman is 30' east and 15' north of you and the unconscious Rayburn and his horse are between you. The short wall is 29' East you.  The 2 remaining spearmen are 85' west, on the far side of Kerin.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

"The only death going around shall be yours unless you flee!" challenges Kerin to the bowman. Kerin wheels Swift around and charges for Reyburn, pulling up next to the slumped man, Kerin covers him with his shield and calls upon the blessings of Pelor to heal Reyburn.

OOC: Lay on hand 4 hps to Reyburn. I wasn't sure if Swift could attack as well, but if he can, I'll have Swift attack the remaining spearman, but only so long as Kerin can reach Reyburn.
Swift +6 hoof, 1d6+4 damage. He has a move of 50', so Swift ought to be able to attack and then move back to Reyburn.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 15, 2008)

OOC: This file opens fine.

Xaros manuvers his horse around Rayburn's, ptting himself between Rayburn and the bowman. He then reloads and shoots at the Bowman.

Shooting Bowman (1d20+4=8, 1d8+1=4)


----------



## Dekana (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lily, HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

_No no no no! You can't die, it's not allowed!_ Lily rushes to aid the injured Rayburn, but the distance is just too far for her short legs. She doesn't have time to cast a healing spell before the next volley of arrows. Instead, she settles on creating a heavy fog that sweeps over the front end of the battle.

Move action: move to T15.
Standard action: cast Obscuring Mist. The radius should be just enough to completely enshroud Rayburn.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2008)

Kerin trotts his horse 90’ forward to get next to Rayburn. The spearmen try and stab him again, but his heavy plate proves invulnerable. He has to slow slightly to avoid trampling lily.  Rayburns bleeding stops as Kerin touches him, but he is still pale and slumped in the saddle. Lily casts and cool grey mist encloses all of you.  Xaros moves out of the mist and fires down at the bowman from only 10’ away, missing.   You all can hear the spearmen running on the road towards you, but the mist prevents you from seeing them.  The Archer fires back at Xaros, missing and retreats 25’ east into the field.  He beckons with his free hand before reaching for another arrow. 

OoC:
Kerin ride check 14+ 
Spearmen 12, 16@Kerin
Bowman 13@Xaros


----------



## Dekana (Jan 15, 2008)

*Lily, HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

Lily takes a step toward Rayburn, and extends her hand toward him. As she makes contact, a soothing green aura surround the man's wounds, which rapidly begin to mend. With that taken care of, Lily realizes that her pony is all alone, and she can't see him. Worried that he might be hurt or abducted, she calls him toward her into the fog.

Free action: 5-foot step to U14.
Standard action: Lose Magic Weapon to cast Cure Light Wounds on Rayburn. (1d8+2 healing)
Move action: Untrained handle animal check for a domestic animal. DC 15 for Champ to come to Lily, modifier is 1d20+1.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

With Reyburn stabilized, and Lily there to watch him, Kerin spurs  Swift back towards the spearman, and out of the mist.


OOC:Once out of the mist Kerin will make for the closest remaining man.

AC 22 Lance +4 1d8+2 9 (double if he gets a charge in)


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 15, 2008)

Xaros reloads and shoots at the annoying bowman.
Shooting bowman (1d20+4=17, 1d8+1=2) 

"Surrender now, goatherd! Your goose is cooked!" calls out Xaros, rather enjoying the farm animal insults.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 16, 2008)

Kerin rides back and sees one spearman nearby, the other further back.  He rides down the closest, but the man flinches and the lance misses, he also stumbles away from Swift’s flashing hooves.
Both spearmen close with Kerin and stab fruitlessly at him.  The last man out of the forest throws down his spear “Forget it! its back to squirrels for me.” 
  Lilly the glow seems rather feeble, but it is enough for Rayburn to sir up
“What’s going on? are we still fighting?”   He then casts a protective spell on himself. 
Xaros barely grazes the bowman. But the man’s studded leather doesn’t cover everything. 
“Oh you like goose do you? Let me send some more feathers your way!”  The first arrow smashes into Xaros’ hip. The second sails by. 

OOC: 
Kerin 4+7=11 ; Swift 6+6 =12 no charge because you couldn’t see him when you started. 
Lily – heals 2+2= 4 hp. 
Bowman 20 nat @Xaros, 8 to confirm, (6 damage) 
2nd arrow 12@Xaros, miss 
Spearmen 9 & 12 @Kerin  They are standing at p15 and p16.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 16, 2008)

Xaros curses, then reloads and shoots at the bowman again. "Fine then, die right along with the rest of your farmhands."

Shooting bowman (1d20+4=21, 1d8+1=7) 

He then nudges his horse and backs into the cover of the mist. If there's either no mist or no room in the mist, he'll dismount and use his horse as cover.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 16, 2008)

*Lily, HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

"Yes, we're still fighting. But our enemy's will seems ready to break; some have already thrown down their weapons. Now just hold still in this fog a moment so I can tend to your injuries..." Lily prays to her Goddess a moment, then extends another healing touch toward Rayburn.

Standard action: Lose Doom to cast Cure Light Wounds on Rayburn. (1d8+2 healing)
If Rayburn has already left the fog (his initiative comes first), Lily will move to X17 and fire at the bowman.
MW Composite Longbow: +3 piercing (1d6+1, 20x3)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

Kerin glances back as Xaros gets hit, but gives as good as he is getting, martially and verbally. While Kerin would like to try to ride down the bowman or the coward fleeing, he has two miscreants to deal with. He tosses down his lance and draws his longsword attacking one bandit, while Swift attacks the other.

OOC: AC 22 Long sword +6 1d8+2 
Swift Attack:
Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)

Full Attack:
2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2) if he only moved 5'.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 16, 2008)

Kerin, your attacking the man who just threw down his weapon?  (he is one of the two in front of you)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Kerin, your attacking the man who just threw down his weapon?  (he is one of the two in front of you)




OOC: Sorry, I thought he was a third spearman. No, Kerin will only attack the man still holding the spear, but he'll take the -4 to hit for non-lethal damage


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 16, 2008)

Kerin just barely catches the unarmed man with the flat of his sword, taking him out, while Swift makes red hash from the last spearman, who dies with an idiot’s confused look on his face. 
After being healed, Rayburn will slide off his horse and moving to the north edge of the mist will shoot 2 magic glowing darts into the bowman, then dives to the ground. 
Xaros, Raybun’s horse is in the way but it trusts you and pushes deeper into the fog, Allowing you and your horse cover.  
The bowman bleeding like a stuck pig, takes off NW at a trot, and disappears behind the fallen tree. 

OOC: 
Kerin 14+4-4 (7 damage, non-leathal) - I think this is what you ment. 
Swift 22, 17, 9 (14 damage)
Lily 6 hp healing 
Reyburn 6 damage (rayburn moved his intiative to kill someone earlier)
Xaros CHR based ride check 6+4 = 10.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 16, 2008)

Although she can't see through her own fog to the bowman, Lily is satisfied that the immediate danger to her friends is over. She moves out of the fog and mounts her pony. The bodies of several men are visible, which is somewhat saddening to her. _Their clothes look so ragged, so shabby. I wonder if they have families that they were doing this for..._

As she lifts herself onto her horse, Lily tells Kerin "I'm going to try saving some of these men from the clutches of death. I don't know if we can take prisoners with us, but... I can't just let them die." She yells into the fog, "Xaros! Rayburn! Are you both alright?!"

Move action: move next to Lily's Pony.
Move action: mount pony.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

"I left one back there knocked out" replies Kerin "I am going to try to go after the bowman, seems to be the leader" he says as he spurs Swift quickly to the fallen tree behind which the bowman retreated. 

OOC: Yeah, close enough EH


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: Xaros didn't get a shot off that round? I thought his init was higher.

"Though wounded, i am in no immediate danger. I will go after the other that ran. With some luck i can 'persuade' him to return and chat with us. My magics can provide such things."

Xaros rides down the bandit that threw down his spear with the mention of squirrels and will cast *Charm Person* on him. DC=14 Cha based.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> OOC: Xaros didn't get a shot off that round? I thought his init was higher.
> 
> "Though wounded, i am in no immediate danger. I will go after the other that ran. With some luck i can 'persuade' him to return and chat with us. My magics can provide such things."
> 
> Xaros rides down the bandit that threw down his spear with the mention of squirrels and will cast *Charm Person* on him. DC=14 Cha based.




OOC: I think that's the guy I knocked out.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: To review.  There are no awake spearmen.  Kerin KO'd the one who disarmed, there are 5 others dead/bleeding.  Anyone going after the bowman is going to have to jump the wall / fallen trunk or ride through the trees to reach the far side of the fallen tree.  
I forgot to mention the Bowman is bleeding badly from the last arrow Xaros shot, with +7 hp, he would still be firing.
Xaros did you want to go after, and cast on bowman? or target the one thats knocked out? 
Really OOC: *sigh* I redrew the map then failed to save it. One guy left, Im winging it.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: winging it is more than fine don't worry about it. Is the wall very high? Can Swift jump it? If so then yes Kerin will pursue, IF Xaros doesn't cast on him. I think that's the better option. The guy we knocked out probably knows less and will be easier to intimidate.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: Xaros will cast on him (bowman), better chances of getting the truth if he trusts me. Also you're doing a good job of winging it.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 17, 2008)

Lily goes to her grim work, starting with the west side of the fog bank. She examines the fallen spearmen, and uses one casting of Cure Minor Wounds on each that is still breathing.

ooc: she has 4 uses of the spell available. If there are more dying than she has cures, she will use Heal checks after she runs out of spells. Heal mod: 1d20+4


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 17, 2008)

Swift easily clears the wall, and then moves to the far side of the tree.  Kerin you can see the last bowman hiding in the foliage he is 10' away and has a potion out, Xaros will ride through the trees and spots the miscreant as well, does he want to risk the spell? 

Lily climbs on her pony.  Rayburn is going to come out on her side of the cloud, wand at the ready. "the others went after the bowman when he ran, Xaros was still hurt. 

OOC: (1/2 way through round, bowman yet to move) 
Bowmans hide 22-5=17 Kerin's spot 18+3, Xaros spot 19+10
xaros @+1, concentration check DC 10, from Riding horse at double move.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

Xaros wheels his horse behind Kerin's, and waits for it to stop jostling him before casting his spell.

OOC: next round i guess. He's keeping Kerin between the bowman and himself btw.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 17, 2008)

The Bowman drops the potion and fires at each of you, grazing Kerin only slightly, and missing Xaros completely. 
"I won't be caged!" he yells

Lilly the closest two men don't need help as they are dead and only unconscious respectively.  but the two lying 80' down the road might need attention.  The last man back in the trees was the first shot, but will be harder to get to. 

ooc: 
bowman @ kerin, nat 20, 11 fails to confirm (2 damage) ; 2nd arrow@ Xaros  17 miss.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 18, 2008)

"Ow! That hurt, come now, we're friends, why would you want to hurt your friend?"
Cast *Charm Person*. DC=14 will save, Cha based.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 18, 2008)

*Lily*

The halfling girl, now mounted on her pony, rides forth toward the injured men who attacked her friends just moments ago. She realizes that even if Xaros is injured, her remaining healing spells would have very little effect other than to stem the bleeding. (ie, cure minor wounds sucks)


Double move 80' to the west. She checks to see if the men are breathing, but doesn't cast a spell this round. Oh, and while I was looking up rules for mounted combat, I noticed that Ponies are medium creatures, not large. FYI for future battles.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 18, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Ow! That hurt, come now, we're friends, why would you want to hurt your friend?"
> Cast *Charm Person*. DC=14 will save, Cha based.




Kerin winces from the slight cut of the arrow, but waits to see the effect of the spell on the bowman before acting.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 18, 2008)

“Cause you’re loaded down with gold, and you have been shooting at me” 
His arrow slips past Kerin and hits Xaros, leaving him staggered but still up. 
His second bounces of Kerin’s armor. 
Lilly the two men are both still bleeding

OOC : Kerin and Lily have actions left. 
Bowman will save 13+5 ; Arrows @Xaros 23-4=19, 3 damage ; 2nd@Kerin 13
Xaros @ 0hp 
Lilly you still have an standard action, at the end of the ride (as far as I can tell) 
but you can't reach a body with out dismounting (or ride check for acrobatics in saddle)


----------



## Dekana (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a standard action, or a move action too? Dismounting would probably be a move action at least, so I couldn't cast in the same round anyway... and I'm not trained in Ride, so I wouldn't want to risk it. Besides, Lily might be running back toward her friends next round if she realizes Xaros is in danger.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 18, 2008)

just a standard, since some of your 6 second round was used up in the riding.  I find the Mounted combat rules unclear, but you have only 1 rnk in ride, (from default) so you don't get the benefit of the doubt.  
You could also try a free action dismount (ride dc20) if the check fails it just converts to a move action instead. Not that this would help getting back


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

If it were just Kerin, things might be different, but he couldn't let his companions suffer anymore, or risk getting killed. So Kerin charges forward and strikes at the man.

OOC: I never got the results from Kerin's detect evil earlier. If the man has an evil aura, keirn will strike normally, if he doesn't, Kerin will again attack with non-lethal damage.
Attack Longsword +6 1d8+2
Swift Attack:
Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 22, 2008)

Kerin jumps the wall and swings at the Bowman only to miss, but Swift's hoof is more certain, and the Bowman crumples to the ground. 

_edit: The others may have had only the faint traces of evil, but Kerin feels little remorse for this archerer's end. _ 

Edit: 
OOC: 
Kerin's Ride 5+6=11 Sword 9+6= 15 hoof 17+6=23 (damage 6) 
see  OOC thread new player. 
Xaros - are you going to try getting your _Second Wind_ ?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh sorry, forgot all about that second wind thing. Yes, i will try.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Kerin shakes his head at the still form lying on the ground, disappointed it had to come to that. He gives Swift a thankful pat on the neck and trots back to pick up his lance.

"How many will make it Lily?" he calls out as he approaches.


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*

"All of us, at least" mutters Rayburn mostly to himself.  He walks over to join Lily, still wary of other ambushers.  Agatha peers out from a pocket, tongue flickering.

As he approaches Lily, he says "My thanks to you, Lily.  This expedition was nearly... a bit shorter for me than I would have liked."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lily*

Lily tends to the wounded spearmen, caring for their wounds just enough to stabilize them. To Kerin, she replies "I'll let know in just a minute. I should be able to save these two at least, but one went down in the trees too. I haven't had a chance to look at him yet. And how about their leader, did you spare his life?"

Lily faintly smiles at Rayburn's words, and without looking at him, says "Well, you have a strong spirit. I'm sure it'll take more a few arrows to stop you..."

ooc: Lily casts cure minor wounds on each of the bandits next to her (dismounting as needed). She does not try to find the man in the trees, but will ride to the bowman if Kerin indicates that he's alive (and cast cure minor wounds once).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 23, 2008)

Lilly manages to save the two injured men in the road, but by the time she checks on the bowman or the man in the trees, both have bled out.   Xaros manages to shrug off the worst of the damage.  He rests and breathes heavily for a few minutes, feeling the last of the adrenaline fading away.   

There are 4 bodies, 3 alive all still unconscious.  6 are all wearing leather armor and carrying spears, they all have water skins and some have belt pouches that clink.  The archer has studded leather a long bow, 14 arrows, a battleaxe and a heavy backpack. 

Anyone checking the pouches? [sblock] 
the spearmen have an average of 10 gp, one has a pair of dice.  The Bowman has 150 gp, 1 empty vial also a bedroll and 4 days worth of food.[/sblock]

Lily's mist fades away and the four of you and your ponies are left in the road.  

OOC Rules: According to the second wind rule I laid out Xaros heals 10hp=con (to full). I'm not sure this makes sense. The arrows didn't hit him at all? I think it is missing the interaction with x3 starting hp rumored for 4ed.  Even so it could easily fully heal a wizard. The amount of second wind healing could be capped at 1/2 max hp, or not be able to heal within 1 hp per level of max.  Or for a retro "Heal" it could  leave 1d4 hp unhealed. Alternately we could just let it go and have Xaros fully healed. 
Thoughts?


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 23, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*



			
				Dekana said:
			
		

> Lily faintly smiles at Rayburn's words, and without looking at him, says "Well, you have a strong spirit. I'm sure it'll take more a few arrows to stop you..."



"Yes, well, I rather hope I don't find out what it does take."



			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Anyone checking the pouches?



Of course!  Rayburn goes over the bodies, gathers up anything valuable, and presents it to everyone.  "Behold," he says with a mock smile.  "The first fruits of our adventure."

OOC: Has Rayburn heard about bandits out here before?  Gather Info (K:Local) +9.

OOC Second Wind Rule: <shrug> He's wearing armor, so it isn't that big of a stretch to say it wasn't as bad as he first thought.  Heck, even if he hadn't been, I think I'd be okay with it.  Think of it as a superficial head wound--it looks really bad, but clean it up a bit and it's really nothing.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 23, 2008)

OOC: Seems odd that any character can basicly lay on hands himself for full. Then again, i feel they really botched 4e. Only thing we can do is wait for books to come out and hope they make sense.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 23, 2008)

"These 3 will wake up in awhile none worse for the wear; the others are dead. As for what to do with the survivors, I'm open to suggestions. I'd suggest we 'confiscate' their ill-gotten coin, bind their hands, and leave them. And of course, either try to wake one or take him with us for questioning."

ooc: Is the set of dice d20?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 23, 2008)

"They expected 5 of us, which suggests they knew about us for some time now, at least since our first day on the road. Jason was taken from our group even before we dismounted in the village, so i doubt the information was obtained there. There is something wrong about this whole situation. I will be surprised if these turn out to be nothing more than common highwaymen." Xaros says with a frown as he rejoins the group.

OOC: Maybe the HPs gained from second wind might be treated as temporary, such as those resulting from a Barbarian's Rage ability.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2008)

OOC: How far away is the last or next village that might have a constabulary?
As for second wind. I know in Grim Tales, Second Wind is limited to your Con modifier. Perhaps Con mod x level would be a more modest, but still scaling, effect.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dice are a set of 3d6 made of carved wood. (twenty evenly weighted sides would have been well beyond the crafter. 

Reyburn :
You have heard of increasing numbers of disposessed young men, but not specificley about bandits in this area.  If you were still inside your father's holdings you might know more details.

OOC: If you want to divide the money you can update character sheets, or one person can post a running list of treasure ot the rogues galley, and keep track of other fruits of adventure.
Reyburn 9+9 =18 on knowledge check

Fenris: the last village back was 4 miles, it was large enough to have some arrangements for criminals, most likely a strong room or holding cell. 
Hmmm - see OOC thread for further discussion on second wind.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2008)

"I believe you are correct Xaros. Court politics may have  some influence here. But word had to have traveled quickly to have them expecting us, we have not gone slowly. We shall question them when they awaken." replies Kerin


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 24, 2008)

The unconscious man is young and thin, with skin already weathered. His armor and clothes are ragged, with a belt made of long strands, apparently from a hemp rope. After a while he groans and opens his eyes.
"I’m in the soup for sure, this was such a bad idea.  I can’t believe we all followed dead-eye Tom out here.”   
He sits up and begins to talk faster: 
"Look, we aren’t really bandits, or at least I’m not. Just a man down on his luck.  I made a bad farmer, cause  I wanted to try new things.  My brother got the farm instead.  No crafter would take me, and the lords were not at war. So what else was I to do?  I thought I could get a little practice from this job, and maybe some better equipment then I could...”  
He falls silent, reflecting for a moment then grins. 

"What can I do for you?”


----------



## Dekana (Jan 24, 2008)

Lily pities the man, but decides to keep silent. _After all_, she thinks, _interrogating a prisoner is likely a job for someone who can instill fear and command respect... that is, one of the tall folk wearing shiny armor and wielding huge swords..._

In the meantime, the halfling girl puts away her bow and lays claim to two of the bandits' arrows, to replace hers lost in the fight.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2008)

Kerin dismounts from Swift, cleans his sword and sheaths it. He steps over to the prisoner. "You may first start by telling us your name. You may continue with how dead-eye Tom found you and how he knew of our travel."


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*

Rayburn finds a comfortable spot and sits back and relax.  He watches the interrogation, but says nothing.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2008)

"I’m Jonathan Keef, at your service. Dead-eye Tom gets tells us that there is a group of easy targets coming this way, loaded down with treasure. Also he said there would be more profit if you were taken alive. So you see we weren’t even trying to kill you.  Except dead-eye can carry a grudge, he didn’t get away did he?  He is a pretty good tracker.  He is really the one you need to talk to, cause I don’t that much about the guy that gave him the tip. "


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 28, 2008)

"Arrows and spears. Yes, i see now how concerned you were for our safe capture." says Xaros, doing his best to dress his wounds and staunch the blood flow. "Perhaps we should tie a rope around your neck and drag you back to the last village we came across. That would show comparable consideration, don't you think? If you survive, then you can look forward to a lifetime in a filthy jail cell. Well, let's see what we can get out of dead-eye, if he still lives."


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 29, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*

"I'm no expert," says Rayburn, "but dead-eye Tom looked rather dead to me when I collected the spoils."

OOC: Tracking treasure in OOC thread


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

knight_isa said:
			
		

> "I'm no expert," says Rayburn, "but dead-eye Tom looked rather dead to me when I collected the spoils."
> 
> OOC: Tracking treasure in OOC thread




"Indeed Swift caved his skull in. Old Dead eye insisted on firing arrows at Xaros and that had to stop. So farmer Keef, tell us what you can of the man who gave Tom the tip and them you may weigh in on your judgement." says Kerin.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 30, 2008)

Keefer’s grin fades at Xaros’ threats, but he starts to look more relieved by the words of his companions. 
“That’s the way I figure it Sir, I do what I can to help you out of the jam your in and you do the same for me.  Well dead-eye Tom probably would have lied to you anyway, he knew he had nothing but a noose waiting for him.  Dead-eye got the tip from a big guy, with jet black hair and a eye-patch on his left eye. He wore new black clothes with gloves, and carried a thin sword. Dead-eye and one-eye we called them.  They was thick as well, thieves, for a few days, and Deadeye was spending money pretty freely after the guy left.  The two of them recruited a bunch us guys who was at loose ends as spear carriers."

"Oh hey, there may be other people out looking for you, thinking your easy marks.  If you leave me alive I can pass the word that you are not to be trifled with.  A little mercy to a guy who is down on his luck and made some bad choices would only help your reputation.  With no witnesses, there would be no credit.  I could also keep an eye out for One-eye and let you know if he is about, should you come this way again."


----------



## Dekana (Jan 30, 2008)

*Lily*

"Where's the last place you saw this One-eye?" says Lily, pacing around the scene of the battle. "And you won't be the only witness; some of your friends here are unconscious, but they'll leave this place alive."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 30, 2008)

"Bah, Worthless." snorts Xaros with a sigh. "The prisonner is yours, Kerin, i leave his fate up to you. I want nothing more to do with this mongrel."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Kerin stares at Keef for a long moment then walks away. he comes back dragging the corpse of Dead-eye and tosses the body in front of Keef.

"This is the man you followed. This is what his actions got him. My horse did this to him. You saw as well what my lance did to another of your companions. I believe mercy is in order here. But forgiveness without atonement is hollow. So Farmer Keef I will offer you this choice, you may either be taken back to the constables or you may accompany and serve us. We are on a journey. You will accompany us on that journey and we we have completed it you will allowed to go you way. You will at that time be paid the rate of 3 silver coins per day you have served. I am sure that if you have served well, you might even be offered a position in a house of good reputation based upon our recommendation. But I warn you Keef, I will forgive, once. If you accept this and betray us my wrath shall be very great and they will be lucky to find an ash or cinder left of you when the firey justice of Pelor is done with you. Now Choose. And should you choose to come with us, you must swear by the shining face of Pelor above to attend to us loyally and honorably." says Kerin


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 31, 2008)

Keef flinches at the body, but as Kerin continues his eyes light up 
“Now that sounds like a deal!  I just need the chance to prove myself.  I can take care of animals, do some hunting and trapping if necessary, hopefully I could get some tips on fighting or shooting or what haveya.  I have no problems swearing by Pelor, as the other gods have done little for me. and if under Pelor I prosper, then by Pelor I will serve with honor and loyalty.  I doubt if anyone would come looking for my ashes if I fail to live up to that oath. 

The last place I saw one-eye was back at our camp, it’s a couple hundred yards that way (gestures at the forest that the men emerged from)  about three days ago. But um what about the other guys?  I can’t vouch for their honesty but I don’t like leaving them with the dead, what if some of them come back as ghouls or something?“

Rayburn: when Kerin drags the archers body over you find yourself noting the high quality of his studded leather armor, while the battleaxe at his belt is quite ordinary. 

Ooc: 
Kerin persuasion 16+8skill+3 rp bonus = 27 
Xaros (rolls 3, no new info)
Lily kn religion 7+6=13 you don’t think undead are likely. 
Rayburn: casual appraise 19+4-5=18 (masterwork armor)


----------



## knight_isa (Jan 31, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*

Rayburn suddenly stands up, walks over to Dead Eye's body, and takes a closer look at his armor.  He studies it for a moment and then says, "I do hate to interrupt this lovely display of forgiveness, but I just noticed that this armor is a little higher quality than I thought before.  Does anyone perchance have a _detect magic_ handy?"


----------



## Dekana (Jan 31, 2008)

*Lily*



			
				Keef said:
			
		

> But um what about the other guys? I can’t vouch for their honesty but I don’t like leaving them with the dead, what if some of them come back as ghouls or something?“



Lily speaks to the prisoner softly, glad to see he has not been completely corrupted by thievery and greed. "The men who still cling to life will heal with time. As for those who fell in battle... our troupe has no practitioners of the dark magics or necromancy, so the souls of the fallen will find their place in the afterlife. And you Keef... you may find this sad day a turning point in your life. Honorable service is a good start back onto the path of prosperity and family."
The halfling priestess moves next to Kerin and whispers, "I'm all for taking Keef here with us for his atonement, but what about the others? We might wake up with our throats cut..."

After the interrogation is over, Lily suggests the group find the bandit camp (it's only a few hundred yards away after all), and look for clues as to the identity of this One-eye. "It doesn't bode well that our adventure has just started, yet we already have caught the attention of a one-eyed marauder."

ooc: nice post Fenris.


----------



## Dekana (Jan 31, 2008)

*Lily*

Lily had indeed prepared two castings of Detect Magic this morning. She speaks a minor invocation while standing next to Dead-eye's corpse, watching his armor intently.

ooc: The two castings of cure minor wounds that Lily used would have been swapped for Light and Read Magic first, since I actually consider Detect Magic somewhat useful (as opposed the the others which I almost never use). After this casting, she has one Detect Magic and her domain spell Sanctuary remaining.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

"Three silver each day? That's a king's ransom to these peasants! Bah, the man can carry baggage or whatnot. If i see him with a weapon, i'll shoot him."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Three silver each day? That's a king's ransom to these peasants! Bah, the man can carry baggage or whatnot. If i see him with a weapon, i'll shoot him."




"You will do no such thing Xaros. But he shall not carry a weapon without my leave if that comforts you. As to the others, bind them and leave them while we investigate the camp. We can then return to escort them to the constabulary back in the village."


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 1, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "As to the others, bind them and leave them while we investigate the camp. We can then return to escort them to the constabulary back in the village."




Rayburn looks up at Kerin, surprised.  "What was that?  So the mercy of Pelor extends only to those who awaken swiftly after a beating?  I hadn't realized."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

Xaros seconds Rayburn. "Indeed. Had any of the others awakenned before this one, i believe the scenario would have played out the same. Why should this one be allowed to seek redemption while the others get an appointment with the gallows?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 1, 2008)

Keef looks nervously between you. 
“Well I was probably theonly one with sense to surrender,  but if you want my options – Cob there is as at loose ends like me, but more lazy. Mercy would be a roof over his head and someone to tell him what to do. Devon, I think was on the run already, and kinda mean to boot.  I didn't want him et, but I’m.. your, better off without him.”  

“Maybe we can figure out weapons later.  Do ya want me to help get Tom’s boots and armor off, or just show you to the camp? Are we going to be stopping anywhere for a while? I have some hunting traps I could collect and bring along, but they aren’t much good unless we camp for a few days.”   

Lilly: neither the armor, nor any other new equipment is magical.  Your companions seem to be loaded down with the stuff, while you have just the one, although it is the only one with a moderate instead of light magical aura.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2008)

"Lazy and stupid we can't abide. Cob and Devon can serve their sentances elsewhere, though we shall ask for leniency for Cob. I have no need of any thing of this bandits here. Let's head to the camp."


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 4, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*

Rayburn looks from Kerin to Keef and then back again, his face changing from puzzled to expressionless.  Finally he says, "And thus the unconscious two are damned by the voice of their co-conspirator, who is rewarded.  I must confess that I do not understand your reasoning at all on this point, Kerin."

He shakes his head for a moment, then continues, "However, I do think that we have spent too much time here, and second the motion to move on to the camp."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2008)

knight_isa said:
			
		

> Rayburn looks from Kerin to Keef and then back again, his face changing from puzzled to expressionless.  Finally he says, "And thus the unconscious two are damned by the voice of their co-conspirator, who is rewarded.  I must confess that I do not understand your reasoning at all on this point, Kerin."
> 
> He shakes his head for a moment, then continues, "However, I do think that we have spent too much time here, and second the motion to move on to the camp."




"This man surrendered, the others did not. That alone speaks something. Would you rather we take all three Rayburn? Or none? If they all are in jail, it matter not to me. If we redeem one, that to me seems better than none. Xaros it seems would hang them here and now, and he would not be unjust for they are bandits, foolish bandits, but bandits still. What would you have us do Rayburn?" asks Kerin quite earnestly.


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 5, 2008)

*Rayburn (v2)*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "This man surrendered..."




"Did he surrender?  I must have missed that while I was preoccupied with bleeding to death.  Since he was unconscious at the end of the battle, I had assumed he had been subdued like the rest."  Rayburn shrugs.

"Really, I don't think it matters, though.  My concerns are twofold.  First, you have forgiven Keef--apparently because he surrendered--and intend to take him on as a servant.  This is a minor concern with just one; I'm confident that you can keep an eye on one man.  The second concern is that as quickly as you have forgiven Keef, you have chosen to not forgive the others, seemingly because they didn't awaken quickly enough to tell you a sob story.  It seems... inconsistent.  I'm certainly not advocating taking all three, even if they all profess to be saints deep down--that would be inviting disaster, I think.  Too many..." Rayburn glances down at Agatha as she sticks her head out of his pocket. "...snakes in the cookie jar, if you will."  Agatha hisses.

Rayburn shrugs again.  "We probably should have discussed what we would do when we came into this situation before we were in it.  As for now, though, I think we should investigate the camp.  It is possible that there are more bandits, and I think we should try to stay alert and save distracting moral discussions for a time when they're less likely to kill us.  Shall we go?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 5, 2008)

You leave the two unconscious men and spend a few minutes in the forest following Keef.  The forest is thick enough to make riding and walking similar speed, although Lily’s Pony manages easily. 

The camp is Empty, a small clearing with a number of crude sleeping pallets, cheap gear, water, and a couple of dead squirrels hanging from a tree.  It is disorganized and dirty, Keef keeps offering to help, pointing out Dead-eyes belongings, and offering to hold the horses.  After being chased away from that, He stays away from Xaros as much as possible.  He also offers to go collect his traps, while your searching the camp. 

A complete search of the area turns up little of true value, but lots of miscellaneous equipment like : flint and steel, pots, knives, rope, a half sack of onions etc. 

However amongst what Keef says is Dead-eyes stuff are 2 packets of strange black powder, both tightly sealed.   Which none of you are able to identify (without risk, if someone wants to get it on their hands or taste one, there could be more info) 

 Ooc: 
Searching : taking 20 assumed 
Appraise Xaros: 3 (again) while untrained appraise/alchemy/kn nature can’t identify substances. 
Taking anything with you?
Once back on the road, what speed do you travel? Keef can probably trott to keep up with the pony (40') but won't be able to do it 2 days in a row.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 5, 2008)

Lily holds up one of the packets of powder, eying it curiously. "Hmm, what is this, poison? Cooking ingredients? ...I don't think anyone should try opening these; they could be dangerous. Let's take them with us to the next town, maybe someone there can identify what's inside."

Having neglected to bring cookware of her own, Lily happily lays claim to a frying pan and a few of the onions. She places both items in her backpack, then announces that she is ready to leave when the others are.

ooc: If there was no frying pan, Lily takes a pot instead. As for riding speed, Lily would suggest that we ride at a pace that allows Keef to keep up with everyone. She's interested in giving him a chance at redemption, not in force marching him as a slave.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 5, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]There are the other prisonners to deal with. I believe the plan was to head back to the last village.[/SBLOCK]

Xaros is silent the whole time.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 6, 2008)

I heard 3 votes for checking the camp first, as it was so close. I understood you would be headed back to _ the halmlet of Tarse only four miles away_, afterward.


Bremenburg is the next town ahead of you, and the last one of any size, before you enter the true wilderness.  _It is at least a full days ride from the ambush site. _


----------



## Dekana (Feb 6, 2008)

ooc: Sorry, I should have said "ready to move to the *last* town. We need to deal with those prisoners before moving on with the adventure, which means handing them over to the constabulary.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

OOC: I thought we were headed back to Tarse to get rid of the prisoners.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 7, 2008)

OOC: I think we are on the same page with the hamlet of Tarse as the next stop. 
Any other actions at the camp?  I'll post you return to Tarse tomorrow.


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 7, 2008)

OOC: Sounds good to me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2008)

Lilly the onions and heavy pan, fit into you sack. 

After a few hours travel, with the unconscious men slung over saddles, you arrive back in the hamlet of Tarse.  It’s a cluster of simple wooden houses, surrounded by fields, and a few paddocks for animals.It has an inn, cause there is always an inn, but the place sells seeds during the day. 

A couple of kids playing by the well go running into a large house when you are still approaching. As you ride up an enormously fat man waddles out, he takes a look at the unconscious men and asks:   “What yall be doin’ then?”


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 11, 2008)

Three weary travelers approach the small hamlet from a merchant's path. Two dressed in chain flank the middle person who rides on a red mare. The young woman is dressed in a silk white robe with gold embossing on the hems. The robe's hood is pulled up over her head to keep the sun off and its shadow conceals her face. The only apparent weapons on her is a sling over her back with several javelins sticking out. The other two are obviously guards as they bear sword and shield and flank the woman. Her demeanor exudes grace and nobility. They walk up to the edge of the hamlet and stop to look around for an inn. 

 Jedda, Do any of these buildings look like inns? I could do for a drink and a soft bed. The few weeks I spent at home before heading out to the Count's palace have spoiled me! 

[sblock] OOC:  I don't know what colors have already been picked so I hope dark green is free. [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Feb 11, 2008)

Fat man said:
			
		

> A couple of kids playing by the well go running into a large house when you are still approaching. As you ride up an enormously fat man waddles out, he takes a look at the unconscious men and asks: “What yall be doin’ then?”



Lily, watching over the unconscious man, replies "This man is a bandit; he attacked us along with other brigands on the road. We've come to have him arrested. Where might we find the law enforcement of the town? A sheriff perhaps?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 13, 2008)

“The Sheriff? Tarse doesn’t have one full time, I handle somoftit, and the baron sends around a man once a week.  Road Bandits huh? We’ll stash them in lock up.  Who are you that they attacked? The Reeve will wanna know.”
He notices the young noble woman and her guards. Over his shoulder 
“Josh, show these riders where to put bandits.” He waits for Josh impatiently, looking between you and the lady.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

Xaros nudges his horse and pushes to the forefront. Rather imperiously, he says: "I, am Xaros Anuvien. Son of Baron Torvahl Anuvien. And these are my servants, accompanying me on my business ventures, for potection, as you might imagine. And doing a fine job of it as well. These ruffians ambushed us on the road and tried to rob us. Both myself and my servant there," he waves his hand in Rayburn's general direction "were grieviously wounded. My father will not be pleased to hear that one of his sons and _heirs_ can be so recklessly molested in this region. No one told us lawlessness was rampant out here."


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 14, 2008)

Rayburn nods earnestly and points to the blood stain that the arrow wound left on his tunic, but says nothing.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2008)

The fatman moves instantly into groveling: 
“Excuse my milord, the roads can be terrible on this edge of the kingdom.  I will send one of my boys on a pony for the reeve immediately.  These miscreants will be swinging by sundown.”  I’m sure if you head over to Baron Talmon’s keep, he can provide for your healing and other needs” 

Keef mutters under his breath “ If he is an heir and the rest of you argue with him… I shoulda known.”  

“If you will wait one minute, lady” the commoner calls out to the young noble woman as she approaches, “these fine gentlemen have some pressing needs.”  He takes a key from a heavyset teenager and heads around to the rear of the building, motioning anyone carrying a bandit to follow him, he bows to Xaros as he exits. This leaves the rest of you with the young noble woman and her guards.

OOC:
 Xaros' Persuasion (intimidate) 19+9 
Monday is a holiday here, but ill check the thread, and post if it seems appropriate.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 15, 2008)

Cait and her horse move forward and she scans the group assembled before her. They looked to be of high breeding but were definitely ragged and battle-worn. Could these be the men and women she had been sent to join up with.  Good afternoon, gentlemen and ladies. Cait inclines her head to each member in turn although she gives a questioning look to the ragged Keef standing nearby. 

 I am Cait Vanahil of the noble house Vanahil currently headed to the town of Bremenburg to meet up with several other nobles from varying families. You look to be of high breeding, would you perchance be them? If not have you seen or heard of the party I am searching for? Cait eyes one of the young men in the group and wonders to herself if she knows him. He looks familiar enough..perhaps at one of the parties she attended back home?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

A tall man in full armor replies "Greetings in kind, Cait Vanahil. While we are indeed on the path to Bremenburg, I would not know if we are the group you seek, or have heard of them. If you would be so kind so to tell us whom it is you seek, we shall be glad to be of assistance."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 17, 2008)

Cait reaches into her backpack and unrolls a long scroll. " According to Count Hathwick I am to find five individuals four of whom are from our esteemed noble families. The priestess Lily Fairgold of Yondalla, Kerin Rookstone, son of Baron Leinach Rookstone of the family Rookstone, the Honorable Raymond Hathwick of the Count's own family, Jason Aurelius of House Aurelius and one Xaros Anuvien of the House Anuvien."  

She pauses for a moment to roll up the scroll and tuck it away. "I do hope you can help me, they would have been traveling this road to Bremenburg although I suppose they should have arrived there by now." 


[sblock] OOC I assumed she had left before news of Jason's return had come which is why I included his name. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

The man in armor gives a small bow, "Then indeed your search is concluded, for we are those whom you seek. I am Kerin Rookstone. Forgive our caution, but we were recently amushed by bandits who knew our route."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 18, 2008)

Cait covers her mouth  with one hand in surprise.  Ambushed you say? No wonder you all look so wearied! Do you have any wounded amongst you that require medical attention? An ambush would explain why you've yet to make it to Bremenburg. To think that some fools would dare raise a blade to a noble! I hope you taught them all a sound lesson in humiliation. If not I'm sure my bodyguard, Caprise would be glad to. Cait smiles at her guard who winks back.  Per chance Do you have arrangements for the night yet?


----------



## Dekana (Feb 18, 2008)

"Good day to you, milady. Aside from the injured bandits, Rayburn here "- Lily taps him on the shoulder -" is the only one that requires healing. The battle was hard-fought, and I've already exhausted most of my curative abilities for the day! But the bandits were indeed humiliated; we left few, including their leader, dead, and we took prisoners."

"We haven't had the chance to find lodging yet. We've only just arrived to the town; we were planning to find a jail for these prisoners first."

edit: I think I confused Xaros with Rayburn, oops.


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 19, 2008)

"Actually," Rayburn pipes up, "I could use a little more healing, too.  I took quite the hit from that bowman."

OOC: Unless I missed something, I'm still down a bit: -14 + 4 + 6 = -4


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

Cait swings gently off the horse and lands gracefully on the ground. For a woman who appears to be a priestess of some kind she moves with a strange agility. She approaches the blonde-haired man and smiles at him.  You must be Rayburn Hathwick, you're father told me about you. You two don't seem to have the best relationship, do you? Anyway, let me see that shoulder wound. Cait places a single hand just above the skin and murmurs a short prayer to Ehlonna.  Please heal this man's with the power of the green. 

_OOC:  Cure Light wounds: 1d8 +2 = 5_


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 20, 2008)

The Townsman returns, with his son leading a pony, beside him. 

“Excuse me milord and lady, Now that we have got those bandits locked away,  Will y’all be wanting rooms here or going on to Baron Westwig’s keep? I’ll send Josh on the pony to him, shouldn’t be more than a few hours. 

OOC: 
It looks like we left SW as healing 2 hp  i.e. “Second Wind might be limited to the greater of 1/4 max hp, or Con Modifier”   I’ll do a battle wrap-up next time.

Although it wasn’t clear the time is mid-afternoon. Travel at pony speed is 4 miles per hour on a road, although the return trip was longer.  The party went through Tarse the first time at mid-morning.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 21, 2008)

"I guess we can stay. Not too many hours of daylight left, and my wounds are sore." says Xaros.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 21, 2008)

Cait glances at Xaros and smiles.  You know if you need healing all you have to do is but ask. I have one more saved up and it does not look as if we will be needing it this day. Show me your wound and I will do what I can to help you out.

Cait then turns to look at the townsman.  How far is the Baron's keep? It is approaching night and we may but wish to stay here for the remainder. If of course you would not mind a few young nobles staying in your town.


----------



## knight_isa (Feb 22, 2008)

Rayburn bows to Cait.  "I thank you, m'lady.  Given our _eventful_ beginning, I'm sure that we will often be happy to have you with us."

"I certainly think we should stay here tonight.  No point in heading all of the way to the baron's only to turn around and come all of the way back."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 23, 2008)

"I would indeed be grateful if you would tend to my wounds." says Xaros.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 24, 2008)

"I think I'll have a look around Tarse. I can meet up with the rest of you at the inn later?" Lily trots away from the party, not looking for anything in particular. The halfling girl passes by residences, businesses, and perhaps farms if there are any. She'll dismount and have a look around if she sees any storefronts - window shopping, since she doesn't have enough money to buy anything of interest.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 24, 2008)

It appears as if we have decided to stay here for the night. Please arrange for individual rooms for myself, my guards and my companions if possible. If not please arrange for some cots to be placed in a room and I will share it with my two bodyguards.

 Cait turns to her two friends and smiles at them.  You two will stay the night, I hope. When morning arrives you can return to my father and tell him that I will be well. I will be safe amongst my peers and of course I can protect myself, as you both well know.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 25, 2008)

The Fatman’s name is Jarrol Esbar.  He sends Josh off on the pony and finds rooms for all of you.  The rooms are scattered around town. 

The town is small, Lily wanders to one end and back quickly, the town has only a few shops, people seem to sell products out of their homes, small gardens are everywhere, along with  a few livestock.  Most of the people seem very busy. 
You stop to watch 2 men building a house. After a while one turns to look at you ”Hey Halfling are you part of he Coplin Clan? That pot I bought has three leaks already, and the blasted goat has quit giving milk.” 

A few hours later Josh returns and Jarrol finds you again.  “I’m afraid my good sirs that the Baron won’t be joining us until tomorrow. He is detained by important busines im sure."   

Cait's guards look at each other.  "We would be happy to stay with you" That night they will go over a few last minute pointers on combat, and suggestions for traveling with men. OOC Persuasion check 16+5=21  

The towns people are working during the day, but with evening the Tavern/Seed-store fills up.  
If you stay to socialize: [sblock] 
The people are talkative and curious about you and other lands,  Among the many questions: “Do you have tax farmers in you land? Are paladin mounts reincarnated from the souls of dead paladins? How long has your family been in the service of your lord? Where are you going? Where are you from?” and further questions/complaints to Lily about the Coplin clan. One of the locals greets Keef with a nod and a quiet “Cousin.” but then doesn’t talk to him for the rest of the night.  
Fat Jarrol is the owner, he serves drinks, and tells any who ask about Xaros Anuvien and his servants, and the bandits in the lock-up. [/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 25, 2008)

Cait is not quite sure what to make of the bustling activity. She sits with Caprice by one of the tables and listens to Caprice expound upon the violent, brutish attitudes of all men. At times, Cait rolls her eyes and playfully jests with Caprice about the state of the other nobles in the so-called adventuring party. Cait spends the majority of the early evening sipping from a single glass of wine and will try to strike up a conversation with the man who had seemed familiar, that Anuvien boy.

 Good Evening. Your name was Xaros, was it not? I hate to intrude but you look awfully familiar. Did you perhaps attend the Harvest Day Ball at Vahanian last year? I know that my aunt brought several relations from the Anuvien family when she came to visit us.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 26, 2008)

"I don't remember attending that party, but i'm told we Anuviens all look alike. I can't believe i missed a ball." says Xaros with a sigh. Xaros eyes Caprice with amusement and tries to make small talk with her.


----------



## Dekana (Feb 26, 2008)

Lily does stay to socialize in the evening. She tries to answer the questions of the tall-folk, but is at somewhat of a loss regarding the Coplin clan. After being asked several times about them, she develops a standard response: "Sorry, I'm not a Coplin. I really can't do anything about your pot/goat/etc... But if you'd care to tell me about the clan, and if I happen to meet them on my journey, I'll see what I can do."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 28, 2008)

Caprice is a little standoffish, although Xaros wins the occasional smile. 

The Coplin clan travels regularly through the area on wagons, and have lately taken a turn for the worse.  Although no one can agree why.  Although most of villagers complain, one of the men bends over and whispers to Lily “If they have any more of that potion called ‘a little something’, I’ll buy what they’ve got.” 

OOC: Lily’s gather info 5+3 ; Xaros Persuasion 16+9-4 =19  
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------


 The night passes uneventfully, and Caprice and her fellow guards woman get an early start.  Reminding their ward once more to be careful. 

When the baron shows up, he is riding a war horse, and traveling with ten armsmen.  The baron is old an thin and dressed in the same mail shirt as his men.  He is bald, with a pinched face and weathered skin.  His chin juts forward sharply as he eyes you suspiciously. 

His men bring out the two bandits – “These men attacked you on the road?”   and he smacks his lips. At the merest sign of assent he interrupts.  "Hang them."  Talking with him is like that, he just keeps going, ignoring interruptions. 

“I got too many young hon-yocks traps’in across my lands to be much concerned with these two.”   More smacking lips. To Xaros “An heir are you? I had a pack of useless ones hangin’ around my Britta for I got her married off.  My own sons were not much better, but luckily they got themselves killed off doing something stupid.  Giving me a chance to name somebody who hadn’t been mama-coddled as my heir.”  

“What are the pack of you doing out here? Maybe you should stay with me as guests until I can get word to your families, or even the king.  3 to 1 your doing something stupid.“   He smacks again and stares at you impatiently


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 28, 2008)

Cait has met enough self-inspired gung-ho males like this. She sighs, shakes her head and makes an attempt to hold back her irritation.  Sir our families know our mission and our destination. You could even say that they arranged the current situation themselves. We are headed to Bremenburg and from there our destinations and intent are none of your business. Perhaps you could supply us with aid, being another noble, but we have no need of accusations nor insults. I take great offense to being called stupid and I highly doubt any of my new companions do either. If you would be so kind as to retract that statement I would be happy to drop the attitude and show you documents from one Count Hathwick confirming our adventure and completely endorsing it."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 29, 2008)

"I'd lay even odds that we're doing something stupid" replies Kerin with a grin. "But then we were 'asked' to go. besides my Lord, if all the young nobles didn't go out doign stupid thing, there would be too many lords and ladies in the land."


----------



## Dekana (Feb 29, 2008)

Lily instantly looks dismayed at the baron's pronouncement of death on the bandits. _Did they really come back just to die?_ She speaks up in a meek voice; "Um, sir, I..." The baron doesn't seem terribly receptive however, with his dominant personality. "No, it's nothing." _At least they won't hurt anyone else... and we managed to save Keef for now._


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 29, 2008)

Xaros seems somewhat shocked at Cait's response. To the Baron, he says: "Indeed, we are off doing something stupid, perhaps, but nonetheless ordained by the Count Hathwick himself. And while we fully expected combat with Goblins and such, we hardly expected to be set upon by our own kind. We could simply have killed these three along with the others, but they were not too far gone and we thought that our fellow humans, at least, should be dealt with by their rightful lord."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Since no-one healed him last night, Xaros will use his Lvl 1 slot for today to cast a CLW upon himself.
CLW 1d8+1 (1d8+1=8)
Xaros is fully healed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 29, 2008)

OOC[sblock]Sorry Xaros, completely forgot to spend my next heal on you ><[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Mar 3, 2008)

Baron said:
			
		

> “What are the pack of you doing out here? Maybe you should stay with me as guests until I can get word to your families, or even the king. 3 to 1 your doing something stupid.“



 After a moment of silence, Lily answers the impatient Lord. "While we appreciate the offer, we must continue on. After all, my companions will never complete their mission if they remain guests at large castles with comfy beds!"

To the rest of the nobles: "Shall we take our leave then? We still have a ways to go before we reach the Foun... er, our destination." Lily had been rushing out her words, once again speaking without thinking.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 3, 2008)

The Baron looks unimpressed by your arguments.  “You are traveling where Hathawick directed? 
That seems even more suspicious. Let me see that note, as well as telling me where you are going, or you won’t be getting there until I have had word back from the king.”  Again a dry lip smack. “Don’t worry Halfling, you will all get the same good accommodations, and it may not be for very long, it’s a political problem you see. Perhaps not all of you will need to stay as my guests.”   
his expression softens the smallest degree, looking at the halfling. 

OOC: Cait 11+5- 4 (circumstance) = 11 
Kerin (aid another’s persuasion) 7+7 = 14 
Xaros 2+9 +2 aid -2 competing diplomacy = 11 
Lilly Persuasion 17+2-2 = 17

Knight_Isa are you still here? sigh. As a Metagame solution, the Baron could offer to hold him for a check on the good behavior of the rest of you. (to release him when/if the player returns.  This would also get the baron into a world of hurt, when the count learned of it.  Otherwise more diplomacy will be necessary.


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm here.  It's just that Rayburn had intended to keep a low profile, until the others spilled our background.  Since then he's mostly just watching to see if they can talk themselves out of this.  That said...

Rayburn clears his throat.  "Baron Westwig, I assure you that this so-called "mission" is no more than a wild goose chase.  Its intent is simply to separate and eliminate the less capable and more "mama-coddled" of the secondary heirs of our families.  In truth, when all is said and done, there will be a few fewer bandits, and perhaps a few fewer nobles, nothing more.  Surely you would approve of such an errand, no?"


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 5, 2008)

Cait has a blank smile on her face as she tries to reign in her anger. She hands the Baron the scroll and clasps her hands tightly before her. She decides to let the others speak before she says something highly inappropriate that will probably get them into more trouble.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 6, 2008)

He sizes Reyburn up. 
Huh, well looks like your noble as well.  Your probably right, your quest can’t be anything earthshaking.  Try not to stir up anything too dangerous.  You can go, but the King will be hearing of this.   He smacks his lips one last time and turns to ride away.  
Before they leave one of the guardsmen winks and nods, and Keef waves at him. 

OOC:
Reyburn’s persuasion: 10+7-2=15 (moved to indifferent)
Barons kn. nobility = 15


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 6, 2008)

*Cait Vahanil - Druid*

Cait watches the Baron ride off and lets out a sigh.  Well thankyou for getting us out of that. I was hoping going on this adventure would get me away from court intrigues and politics. I never cared much for them. So, do we head out now?  Cait walks to her horse and climbs into the seat, sitting sideways and smoothing her robes down. She looks at the assembled nobles and grins, eager to head out.


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 6, 2008)

*Rayburn v2*

"You're quite welcome, Cait.  It's nothing, really.  Shall we be off?  I've suddenly thought of something, and I'd like to see the ambush site again."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Cait watches the Baron ride off and lets out a sigh.  Well thankyou for getting us out of that. I was hoping going on this adventure would get me away from court intrigues and politics. I never cared much for them. So, do we head out now?  Cait walks to her horse and climbs into the seat, sitting sideways and smoothing her robes down. She looks at the assembled nobles and grins, eager to head out.




Kerin laughs at Cait's comment. "Cait, as long as you of noble birth you cannot escape court intrigues and politics, you may choose to rise above them, but them will sink you from time to time. Before we head on our way, I would like to stop in the village to see about a mount for Keef so he doesn't slow us down. "

Kerin turns to Keef "It appears you have a number of friends and relations in these parts Keef. Know anyone who could gives us a good deal on a horse?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 7, 2008)

"um thats just Joss he is courtin my Aunt's stepdaughter, and figures I could put in a word for him.  Around here best we could do fast is the Innkeep's pony otherwise its the next city." 

(Keef will dicker poorly and can get the pony and worn tact for 35 gp.)  

With nothing more, you return to the ambush site, where ravens feast on the dead.

OOC: 
Keef's roll 6+x 
Kerin, did you pay for the pony? 
and is there anything wanted in the last town before entering the wild?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

Cait looks at the ravens and turns to her new companions, speaking in a dry, sarcastic voice. "Your work? Did you at least tell someone in the village to come clean the mess up?"

Cait nudges her mare forward and catches one of the ravens eyes. She stares intently at it and wrinkles her nose. 
OOC: [sblock]Wild Empathy check: 2 
I'd like to make nice with the bird and perhaps train one of them to deliver messages. Could be useful if the party gets broken up. But with that roll..never mind lol[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Mar 7, 2008)

Lily rides with the party down the road once again, enjoying the scenery. She watches birds swoop down onto the path, squirrels dancing in trees... then catches the sight of several decaying humans. _Oh yeah..._
In answer to Cait, she says "We only took care of the surviving bandits, and haven't decided to do anything with the deceased. I don't think it's likely these souls will rise as undead without a proper burial, if that's your concern."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

Undead? Actually I hadn't thought of that. More about the fact that whoever follows us on this trail will not appreciate the sight of decaying corpses. Think about what that says for morale? Maybe they'll realize the danger of the area though." Unless someone else stops her, Cait rides past the bodies, carefully maneuvering her horse around the blood and gore.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 8, 2008)

"Perhaps those who conspire against us will come across these corpses and decide not to push their luck any further." chimes in Xaros.


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 9, 2008)

*Rayburn v2*

"That, or they'll go back for reinforcements."

Rayburn wrinkles his nose.  He looks somewhat sick, paler than usual, if that is possible.  "We probably should have sent someone to clean this up.  Remove that tree from the road, too, so this spot doesn't get used for another ambush."

Rayburn studies the area for a moment, then studies Keef for a moment, with Agatha peering out from a pocket and surveying along with him.  Finally he says, "Let's move on.  Bremenburg is next, isn't it.  Let's hope there are no more surprises."

Rayburn follows Cait's careful path through the bodies and continues up the road with her.

[SBLOCK]Rayburn was wondering something, but now he isn't, so he isn't looking for anything in particular now and is ready to move on.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 9, 2008)

Leaving the scene of carnage behind, you ride on and towards evening you reach outskirts of  the town of Bremenburg.  Bremenburg is a walled frontier town, and the gates are shut for the night by the time  you get there.  A large travelers inn outside called Andars's Inn has room for all of you, but the horses  are double stalled.   
The town has a few thousand people and most of  the non-magical goods and services you  could want.  It has at least 2 temples of Pelor, and one  to the god of the Cricks.  You have reached the far eastern county of the kingdom and while checking out the town you are offered two different maps to the lost Crick passage, the legendary route the Crick people used  to reach this land 500 years before.   "Anyone who can brave the dangers  of the  trail, and reopen trade will be wealthy beyond thier dreams!" one older Crick explains "only 150 gp!"   Later a human looks you up and offers to sell you a map to the same trail.  " Im not sure sure its good the whole way, My dad only got as far as the maticore's lair, which is marked right - Ill sell it for 15 gp. 

Your path, to the Fountain of Fortune, as outlined by count Haverick lies more to the south than the east of here, and is at least a weeks trip into the unclaimed lands.  You have no trouble in buying the necessary supplies, including a riding horse for Keef, if your willing to pay 90gp for it and its tack. 

Are there any new purchases or investigations you  want to make while staying in Bremenbrug?


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 9, 2008)

Xaros is fine.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 9, 2008)

Map seller said:
			
		

> Later a human looks you up and offers to sell you a map to the same trail. " Im not sure sure its good the whole way, My dad only got as far as the maticore's lair, which is marked right - Ill sell it for 15 gp.



Lily playfully tells the human how underpriced his map is, or how overpriced the other one was. Otherwise, she has no business in town. She suggests the group continues toward the Fountain after a night's rest.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 9, 2008)

Cait wanders through the town for a few hours to look around. At the first sight of anyone besides the party that looks like they may be a noble she runs back to the inn. She'll wait there until night then go to sleep and wake early in the morning to finish preparations for the journey.

 Last stop of civilization everyone! Are we ready for the harsh wilderness ahead? I'm excited!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 10, 2008)

Lily:  He answers earnestly “huh, well maybe he is more sure of his map than I am of mine,  I don’t know it goes all the way, it just says it does. Still not interested? Ah well.”  

The next day you begin the ride into the wilderness.  Once leaving the farms surrounding the town.  You begin following tracts through the a light forest, it is spring and the forest is green an brown with a covering of dead leaves nearly everywhere.  Flowers appear now and again and occasional birds.  You see very few wild animals, as a mounted an armored party is avoided by most.  You pass occasional cottages at first, some inhabited others in ruins, but they are less and less common as you travel deeper into the wild. 
The ride lasts nearly a week following narrow, single file trails and occasionally streams.

You grow more accustomed to each other, camping and traveling with equals, with Jonathan Keef staying in the background.  Cait and Rayburn work together to confidently lead the party along the back roads. 

OOC: 
Cait’s survival roll: 15 +5 (untrained) = 20
Rayburn’s survival roll 15+5 = 20 
Next Post: The Fountain at last?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 10, 2008)

Cait keeps her druidic abilities a secret and keeps the idea that she's just a nature cleric. No reason to spoil the surprise before something bad goes on, is there?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 11, 2008)

You have been following a stream through the deserted forest, generally heading south and gaining elevation.  Until finally come upon source of the water.  The water and rocks seems to be so casually ignoring normal behavior, that you pause and stare for a moment. 

The Spring itself starts on bare rock, water dripping up through the surface, then drifting slowly into the air in round globules.  The water levitates about three feet up then forms a flat surface in mid-air. The surface seems to have the same dimensions as the rock below, an irregular shape about 4 feet across. A current seems to pull the water past the edge of the rock where it cascades to the ground.  There it forms a gully and the far more natural looking stream you had been following. 

The rock the water comes through is only knee high. It has a perfectly flat surface but an irregular shape, as if the top of a normal boulder was cut then polished.  The boulder is kind of gray-purple and looks a bit like marble.

As you consider the what must be the fountain, downslope there is a soundless flash of golden light. It comes through the trees from less than 100 yards away.   The trees are not that dense, but the hillside is very steep and rocky in that direction. It came from well off to the side of the stream.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 11, 2008)

Cait glances to her companions and wonders who will drink from the fountain first. She stretches out one hand and gently caresses the strange, marble-like stone before the bright flash of light illuminates the area momentarily. She blinks her eyes and turns to look at the other nobles.  What the heck was that?


----------



## Dekana (Mar 11, 2008)

Excitedly, Lily states "I'm not sure... but let's take a look! We found the spring alright; now we should make sure that no magics stop it from flowing."

Lily swings her legs to one side of her pony, then dismounts. As she gathers her belongings, she says "But I think we should 'investigate' quietly. It's probably not the best idea to ride headlong into magical explosions and bursts of light."

Rolls, if needed:
Stealth d20+1 (for moving toward the light)
Perception d20+8 (for identifying the source of the gold light)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2008)

"Then do you wish me to stay behind? I cannot proceed quietly in my armor." replies Kerin. "Perhaps I should stay behind you a bit, within easy call?"


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 12, 2008)

Xaros steps towards the spring eagerly. "We've finally made it to our goal. Let's not let some flash of light get the better of our attentions."


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 12, 2008)

Rayburn looks a bit worried.  "This was too easy to find, I think.  And given the previous ambush, I think we should definitely investigate the light first.  We can study this fountain later."

Rayburn dismounts and pulls out a wand.  Agatha hisses.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 12, 2008)

Cait, the stone feels cool and damp to the touch, water tickles your hand, flowing around it and drips upward to the upper surface.  Your hand rests on the stone in the normal fashion. 

Lily you begin to move downslope, taking cover where you can, you notice a glint of gold still in the area of the flash, but can’t identify what it is at this distance. 

Kerin you eye the slope, its not impossible for a horseman such as yourself, but an untrained rider would never make it.  

Xaros you stand next to the fountain – where are you drinking from? 


OOC
Lily’s stealth 14+1=15, perception 12+8=20 
Horsemanship DC 17 for full speed or charge,  DC 12 for ½ speed moves. 
Xaros, you can drink that same round if you wish.
Everyone, you can move downhill at normal speed, coming back up is going to be slow. running or charging will require acrobatics checks. The vegetation will provide cover at more that 30'.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 12, 2008)

Carefully tiptoeing around dried branches and moving from behind one rock to another, the short Halfling continues her advance toward the light source.


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 12, 2008)

Rayburn carefully and quietly follows Lily towards the light source.

OOC: I realize that we're pretty far away, but does it look like a spell effect that Rayburn might recognize?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 12, 2008)

Cait will wait for Xaros to drink of the fountain and if nothing evil seems to befall him will also take a drink. After a short sip (from the floating portion of the pool) she will turn and ride her mare into the woods toward where the light emanated from. She makes no attempt to be quiet but instead readies to cast a spell the moment something hostile appears.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 13, 2008)

Rayburn's words sink in as he recalls his previous wound at the hand of the bandits. "Fine. The spring can wait a few more minutes." Xaros draws and loads his crossbow. Then he casts a spell.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Xaros casts *Detect Magic* hoping that both the spring and whatever may have made the flash, radiate magical auras.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 13, 2008)

Reyburn catches up with the slower moving, armored Halfling, but a slip of his foot starts a fist sized rock rolling down the steep 
(50-60 degree) slope.   The flash was not identifiable as a known spell. 

Xaros there is magic in the area of the fountain, but the flash is out of range. 

OOC 
Reyburs stealth 1+8=9 ; Spellcraft 11+9-8=12
Lily stealth 12+1 = 13 
Reyburn and Lily are 30’ forward of the group. 
Cait were you still going to lean far off your horse for a drink (easy for someone with your training), start down immediately, or wait with Kerin?  When you do go, where are you planning on riding in relationship to your companions?  Btw casting a spell while riding on that slope may require a concentration check.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 13, 2008)

Cait makes her choice quickly. Rather then letting her companions go off to face danger unknown while she reaps the benefits of the fountain she chooses to go with them.  Damn, Dad would hate me for this. She mumbles to herself as she dismounts and begins to creep down the slope after her allies.


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 14, 2008)

Rayburn grimaces as the rock bounces down the hill.  "That was unfortunate," he mutters.  He looks about and tries to identify places with cover on the slope.  "Hopefully it wont lead to another arrow in my chest."


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 14, 2008)

"Well, the spring is indeed enchanted." says Xaros to anyone within earshot. He then moves slowly down the slope, not towards the others, but around the side, so as to get on an angle to where the flash of light occured.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 14, 2008)

Lily cringes as the rock bounces down the slope. She doesn't answer Rayburn's comment about arrows, afraid it would only serve to further give away their position. However, she does draw her longbow as she continues her approach.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 14, 2008)

Seconds tick past as you creep forward 

Kerin you lose sight of the three in the lead, at the rate they are were going, they are at or nearing the edge of your charge range (100-120') close to half the distance to the flash. 

You can still see Xaros at about 70' and off to one side. 

Lily you draw the bow, are otherwise busy staying quiet and hidden. You can still track where all your companions are. 

Xaros [sblock] keeping an eye on the fountain as you creep forward, you can tell that only the water itself is faintly magical, but that it loses that property as soon as it passes from the area above the stone. Your detect magic is still running [/sblock]


Cait and Rayburn [sblock] 
Are the two of you slowing to stay with lily or moving ahead? 
up ahead (at least 150' away) you both can see a man-sized spider with strange metallic gold fur.  It seems to be wrapping something you can't see in silk.  
OOC Perception 12+3 and 10+7.
[/sblock]

OOC:
Lily  stealth 17+1, perception 2+3=5 
Cait: stealth 14+3=17 
Rayburn: Stealth 10+8 = 18 
Xaros: stealth 2+8 = 10


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 14, 2008)

Rayburn slowly continues down the slope, stopping when he finds a good place that provides cover roughly 30'-50' further down the slope, then watches and waits.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 14, 2008)

Cait will move up alongside Rayburn and also wait. She considers surprising him but decides it may destroy their cover so she puts a hand on his shoulder and quietly whispers "Don't make a sound." She then grins at him mysteriously and her flesh seems to just...melt away. She shudders as the skin melts off and reveals a slim jaguar with bright green eyes and an almost mocking smile.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 15, 2008)

Lily continues her approach, still curious as to the source of the light. She will continue sneaking toward the area until she sees something or gets about 75' away from her destination, whichever comes first.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 15, 2008)

Xaros makes a mental note about the fountain's properties and continues onward, focusing entirely on the needs of the moment.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2008)

Kerin: [sblock]
Keef, after collecting and tying the others mounts is now standing next to the fountain, examining it. 
“So this must be what you were looking for, sir.  What is it supposed to do?” [/sblock] 

The Others [sblock]You all continue moving forward. 
Rayburn, you don’t think your doing a great job, each snapping twig or shifting rock sounds magnified to you.  Eventually you manage to get to some decent cover about 120’ away from it.  

Lily you see some kind of man-sized cat slinking near Rayburn. He glances at it now and again as he moves forward. Lily & Xaros you can also a man-sized spider with metallic gold fur, wrapping something in webs.  It finishes as you get into position and begins to haul a cocoon the size of a small dog into the trees.  In the trees near it you see other cocoons,  one large enough to hold a man.  Lily sees something smaller, but also the color of gold moving among the webs. 

Xaros is making some noise as he comes closer, but he seems to have attracted no attention yet. Xaros is about 40’ behind the group, and 20’ off to the left. 
OOC:
Cait stealth   18	Perception 5+3
Rayburn Stealth 3+8=11		Perception 5+7
Lily Stealth 20+1		perception 19+3
Xaros Stealth 6+8=14 , perception 8+10 = 18  
 [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 17, 2008)

"Whoa!" exclaims Xaros before shooting a bolt against the big spider. He then backpeddles a bit and reloads. "That is one big fat   spider!"


----------



## Dekana (Mar 17, 2008)

Seeing Xaros's bolt fly toward the creature makes Lily realize that it's time to prepare for battle. She casts a spell which enchants her bow with increased power, then advances 20' closer to the spider. She makes no attempt to be stealthy since the creature will  be aware of their presence now.

[sblock=Spells/ooc]Lily casts Magic Weapon on her Longbow, changing her roll to:
MW Composite Longbow:  +3   d6+2   20x3   (range inc. 110ft)

Also, exactly how far from the spider is she now?

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)

Spells active
Magic Weapon (20 rounds remaining)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 18, 2008)

[sblock=Keef and Evil Halfling]
Kerin pauses a moment. "I don't know Keef. We were sent to find this spring, rumored to be runnign again. It supposedly grants luck to those who drink from it, but no one truely know what it does" says Kerin looking at the floating spring in wonder.

Finally with a shrug Kerin leans forward to take a drink of the fountain, and afterwards gestures to Keef to do so if he wishes.

[/sblock]


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 18, 2008)

Rayburn hunkers down behind the cover.  _Far too noisy.  What am I trying to do, get myself killed?_ He takes a deep breath to steady himself, then casts _mage armor_.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 19, 2008)

Xaros fires a long range shot, which misses a tree by inches to strike the surprised beast and lodge in its metallic hide. It flings itself up the slope towards you, climbing more than running, and it gains at least 20’ still picking up speed.  Its fur begins to glow and dance with sparks. 

A second gold furred spider breaks cover from the trees above the first and races along beside the original.  It is thinner and has less bulk than the other, but is a similar size. 

Kerin [sblock] you drink from the fountain, and feel…. Nothing.  Absolutely the same, perhaps less thirsty.
You hear the shout, and see at the first man-sized spider with gold fur, now dancing with sparks, rushing through the trees below you. If you head down, you can see the second as well. [/sblock] 

OOC
Xaros 14+4 = 18 -2 range -4 cover =12. Damage 8 
Range to Spider.  Lily 80, Cait and Rayburn 100’ Xaros 140’ Kerin 250’


----------



## Dekana (Mar 19, 2008)

Lily looses an arrow toward the larger spider, retreats 20' away from the creature, and then turns and nocks another arrow. As comes closer to Rayburn's position, she says to him "Uh Rayburn? You know there's a puma or panther or something next to you, right?"

OOC
MW Composite Longbow: +3 d6+2 20x3 (range inc. 110ft)
Magic Weapon (19 rounds remaining)


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 19, 2008)

Rayburn give the cat a sidelong glance.  "Er... yeah, I know."

He then takes another deep breath, pokes his head out from behind the cover, and fires off a _magic missile_ from the wand at the thicker one.

OOC: Wand: 2d4+2


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 20, 2008)

Xaros aims and shoots again at the advancing spider. "Wow, i've never seen a spider glow like that before." he remarks casually as he reloads his weapon.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2008)

Kerin is pondering the water and the clean taste when he hears the shout. "So much for the subtle approach." he says to Keef. 

Kerin quickly saddles up and heads down the slope, lance out.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 21, 2008)

With the spider on the move it is a lot harder to hit, and both shots go wide,  although the magic missiles strike true. 
Lily you can only get 10’ back up the slope, but its far enough.  The bounding larger spider dashes upslope to almost exactly where Lily was. The second spider takes a bad hop and slows.  The jungle cat gives a warning growl, and she crouches ready to spring.  Kerin begins riding slowly down the hill, getting the hang of the terrain. 


OOC: 
Lilly 12+3-4 = 11 
Wand 8 damage. 
Xaros 6+4-4= 6 
Kerin Horsemanship 7+7= 14 (1/2 speed move) 
Range to close spider. Lily 10, Cait and Rayburn 20’ Xaros 65’ Kerin 145’
Range to 2nd spider + 40’ 
Spider1 @ -16hp


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 21, 2008)

Xaros shoots the big spider again, then reloads.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 21, 2008)

*HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

The gold-furred spider seems to grow even _bigger_ as it dashes toward Lily, closing the distance dangerously fast. She fires off another arrow at the creature, then throws her bow to the ground. She turns and runs just in front of her companions managing only to shout out,  "KERIN! TWO BIG SPIDERS!"

The halfling draws her longspear as she moves, wanting to keep some distance from the creature. When she reaches Cait and Rayburn, she turns back toward the spider and plants the butt of her spear into the ground near her feat, the head of the weapon pointed straight at the oncoming spider.


MW Composite Longbow: +3 d6+2 20x3 (range inc. 110ft)
Longspear: d20+2, d6+1, 20x3. Reach weapon.
Magic Weapon (18 rounds)

Std action to fire arrow, free action to drop bow.
Move action to move 5' in front of Cait/Rayburn, and draw longspear. (she's hoping to get in an AoO)


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 21, 2008)

*Rayburn - HP 12, AC 16, F2, R4, W1*

"Wow.  That's... very fast."

Rayburn unleashes a second volley of _magic missiles_ at the big spider, then switches the wand to his off hand and draws his rapier.

Wand: 2d4+2
Rapier: +0, 1d6, 18-20, x2


----------



## Fenris (Mar 23, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> "KERIN! TWO BIG SPIDERS!"





"You can't handle two spiders?" calls out Kerin as he picks his way down the slope.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2008)

Kerin the slope is harder than you thought, but you are building up speed – you get 75’ closer.
The spider still has some cover from Xaros, and his bolt is deflected harmlessly. Lily’s last arrow nearly puts out an eye, then the magic missiles slam home again … 

The second spider climbs 20’ forward and tosses sticky mess of webbing at the Jungle Cait,
which gets her entangled.  You can see sparks starting to build on that spider's fur.  

The larger Spider makes a series of clicking noises and a *flash of golden light* bursts in front of Lily as it leaps at her. 
She blinks just in time to see it spring at her. She catches on the spear, but it still won’t die! 
The sparks on its fur have faded away, but electricity now arcs between its mandibles **zzt*zzt*  * 
The golden beast is impaled on the spear, and its fangs clack together a few inches from Lily’s face. 

OOC: 
Lily's Bow nat 20 (13 fails to confirm)  5 damage. Her Fort Save 12+4=16 
Xaros 5+4-2= 7  
Rayburn 10(max!) damage
Horsemanship 8+7 = 15 (1/2 move) ; 13+7 =20 
Kerin you can charge the first spider with dc 14, or the second one with a dc 19 check 
Lily’s longspear 12+3= 15, 4 damage (not charging) 
Spider bite: 10 
Spider web: hit. 
Spider1 @ -30 hp
Range to close spider. Lily 0, Cait and Rayburn 10’ Xaros 55’ Kerin 60’
range to 2nd spider +30'

Jack: [sblock] hit per DM fiat (actually hit touch AC 6), post actions as if escaping was free action [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 25, 2008)

Unwilling to risk injuring Lily by shooting the spider, Xaros drops his crossbow and, drawing his rapier, rushes to her aid.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
If Xaros can reach the spider with a charge despite the rough terrain, he will. If he can't, he'll run as close as he can, but will still try to keep enough distance from the spider to make a charge on the next round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dekana (Mar 25, 2008)

*HP: 12, AC: 18, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will: +8*

With her back to the hillside, Lily finds herself trapped by the huge spider. _"Ack! If I try to run past, that thing's going to pluck me up and eat me!"_ she thinks, frightened at the thought of becoming spider-food. Without giving the matter much further thought, she drops her weapon once again (or leaves it embedded in the creature's hide), and draws her last weapon - a heavy (and slightly rusted) mace. She swings at the creature with both hands, trying to keep it's disgusting fangs away from her.

Heavy Mace: d20+2, d6+1, 20x2.
Magic Weapon (17 rounds) - still going, but she dropped the bow.
Free action to drop spear, move action to draw mace, std. action to attack.

EDIT: Also, Lily tries to remember if she's ever heard about spiders being laced with magical energies like this. Knowledge (arcana): +6


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 25, 2008)

*Rayburn - HP 12, AC 16, F2, R4, W1*

Rayburn starts to move to flank the spider, but then thinks better of the idea, retreats 10' and fires off yet another _magic missile_.

Wand (46) 2d4+2

OOC: Evilhalfling, have you seen this ?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2008)

OOC: a few problems. 
Xaros - do you have a rapier? I was looking for attack mods and all I saw was dagger & xbow
charging will take a acrobatics check, but is possible. 
Lily - you can't 5' step going up the slope.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 25, 2008)

ooc: Hmm, you're right of course. I forgot difficult terrain prevents such movement.  :\ 
I'll revise my earlier post.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 25, 2008)

Seeing the very large spiders Kerin urges Swift down the last of the slope towards the closest spider, lance down for the charge.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 26, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Whoops, i could have sworn i had a melee weapon (other than a dagger). My bad. Ok, so actually, Xaros will:
[/SBLOCK]

Xaros, unwilling to risk injuring Lily by shooting at the big spider again, looks for the smaller one instead and shoots (if he can see it).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 26, 2008)

Lily smashes her mace into the spider and it collapses. 
The rest of the group reorients on the second spider.  Xaros' bolt is deflected again, while the magic missiles strike unerringly.  Cait struggles but can't break free  of the web. 
Nothing can stop the charging Kerin and he thunders past the group, but delivers only a glancing blow to the second spider.  

The golden spider blasts him with light, and throws a cluster of sticky webbing over Kerin, who is now entangled, but ignores the flash. It then dodges his lance and springs backward and 10' into a tree.  The spiders fangs are now crackling with energy. 

As it jumps four tiny spiders leap from its back, and nimbly avoid flashing hooves, attack Kerin and his horse.  One of the fist sized golden spiders successfully bites the horse and a second the rider.  They are still clinging to the web draped over the paladin. 

OOC:
Lily 16+2=18, 7 damage ; KnArcane 6+6=12 
Xaros 6+4=10
Reyburn 7 damage 
Cait: escape check 4+2= 6 
Kerin: Horsemanship 18+6=24, Lance 17+4+2=23, (2,3)+2+2 = 9 damage.
fort saves 14 vs light, 21  vs posison;  AoO 3+2=5
Entangled -4 dx, -2 attacks, cant dismount. standard action to attempt escape. 
Horse:  AoO 5+6=11, Fort sv 22  

Spiders web - touch ac 22, bites ac 18,18,nat 20 (unconfirmed) vs horse 19 
Kerin@ - 1hp ; Horse@-1 hp no effects from poison. 
Spider1 @-37 dead 
Spider2 @ -16


----------



## Dekana (Mar 26, 2008)

Lily sees Cait struggling with the web, and decides it would be prudent to place a spell of protection on her until she is free. The Halfling strides over to the over-sized cat and lays a hand on her web-covered fur. "May Yondalla guard you from harm!"

[sblock=Spells/ooc]Move to Cait, cast Sanctuary on her (domain spell). Will save = DC 15 for the spiders if they attack her.

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)

Spells active
Magic Weapon-on bow (16 rounds remaining)
Sanctuary-Cait (2 rounds remaining)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Kerin struggles with the webbing and tries to drop his lance and draw his sword to cut the webbing off of him.


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 26, 2008)

Rayburn pauses for a moment, then decides that he'd rather burn another charge than get webbed.  He fires off another _magic missile_ volley at the remaining large spider.

Wand (45) 2d4+2


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 27, 2008)

Xaros, cursing the trees, attepts to shoot the spider once again, then reloads.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 27, 2008)

Kerin, you drop your lance but it gets tangled in the web and sticks to the side of your horse.  In your struggle to free your sword you manage to free yourself as well. 
Your warhorse tries to bite the spider that bit it without success. 

Reyburn your missiles slam into the second spider, but it is the last bolt from Xaros that sends it crashing to the ground.  

The four fist-sized golden spiders continue to swam on horse an rider, but they are less successful at finding any tender areas to bite.    

Lily as you touch her, Cait seems to fly into a frenzy and breaks free of the web. She dashes off to vanish in the forest, although she was headed in the direction of home. 

OOC: 
Kerin burst check 14+2= 16 ; Horse 5+6=11 
Reyburn 6 damage
Xaros 14+4-2=16, 9 damage.
itty bitty spiders best attack 16.

spider1 dead ; spider2@-30hp, dead.  
Cait on sabbatical may return in a month, see OOC thread.  
You have all heard of large spiders before, but the light effects were never mentioned.


----------



## Dekana (Mar 27, 2008)

Lily jumps back in surprise at the suddenly-vicious jaguar. _Oops, did I cast the wrong spell?_ After gathering her wits, she moves to assist Kerin in dispatching the smaller spiders.


OOC: If she gets in range of Kerin, she'll try smashing the spiders with her mace - that is, if she can do so without also hitting Kerin or his horse. If she _can't_, she'll try knocking them to the ground first.
Heavy Mace: d20+2, d6+1, 20x2.
(if needed?) Grapple: -2
Magic Weapon-bow (15 rounds).


----------



## knight_isa (Mar 27, 2008)

Rayburn lets out a sigh of relief and whispers to the wand, "I'll miss you when you're gone."  Then he aims and fires the wand again, this time targeting two of the smaller spiders.

Wand (44) vs 2 spiders, 1d4+1 per spider


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 27, 2008)

Having little that could aid Kerin, Xaros moves cautiously towards the webbed area.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 31, 2008)

The magic missiles kill two of the small spiders.  Kerin’s warhorse manages to catch a third between his teeth, crunching its small body into paste. The remaining spider tries one last bite then flees – to be swatted neatly out of the air by Kerin’s sword. 

You all stand and catch your breath for a moment. The adrenaline ebbs away, leaving you tired and more aware of minor bruises and strains. 
Xaros you can see the most recent cocoon hanging from a tree it is nearly 2’ long. 
You also notice several other cocoons in the tree branches, you think the largest is big enough to contain a human, it also look dirtier, and older than the others.  It still lies some distance away. 

Keef is out of sight, but you can see horse-like shapes near the fountain, Cait has vanished, and Xaros is moving towards the cluster of cocoons.  The slope where the spiders started seems more level than where you stand now. 

OOC: 
MM:  4 damage each. 
Horse: bite 12+6=18,  5 damage.
Kerin. 9+4=13 and AoO nat 20, unconfirmed.  7 damage. 
Spider Attack: AC 8
Kerin -1hp, Horse-1hp 
Reyburn, Zaset miscalculated your Kn Arcane, skill focus provides +5


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 1, 2008)

Rayburn puts away the wand and sheathes his rapier.  He stares off in the direction that Cait ran.  Still watching the tree line, he asks, "So Lily, did Cait happen to tell you when she'd be back?"

OOC: Rayburn's skills question


----------



## Dekana (Apr 1, 2008)

"No... in fact, she looked almost crazed." Lily begins to walk toward the cocoons, still speaking with Rayburn. "That spell I cast was just supposed to protect her from attacks, not send her into a frenzy" she says rather nervously. While she ponders what could have happened to Cait, Lily examines the cocooned figures, looking with faint hope for any signs of life.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 3, 2008)

You move further into the webbed area. There don’t seem to be any sheets of webbing, only cocoons of various sizes. Most are small, perhaps holding birds or rabbits. although it  nearly impossible to tell for sure without opening them.  They are up in the trees, and would take climbing to reach them.  The one cocoon that isn’t was the one the spiders were working on when you arrived, it hangs within easy reach.  

There is occasional movement in the trees, and glimpses of gold fur. Enough warning to keep those exploring the area in a tight group, but any remaining spiders are keeping their distance.  

The largest cocoon is old and, gray than white with bits of dried leaves stuck to it.  Looking closely Xaros sees a cracked and weathered boot sticking out of one side.

What now?


----------



## Dekana (Apr 4, 2008)

When Lily catches sight of the figure wearing boots, she lowers her head and mutters a quick prayer. A moment later she says to the others, "We should cut that fellow down - at least find out who he is. We might find something that identifies him, and we could pass word of his demise to his family."

ooc: Is that cocoon the same one that the spiders were just working on? If they're different, she'll also examine the new one within easy reach. Either way, Lily will try unwrapping the silk if necessary to find out what's inside.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 4, 2008)

"My thinking exactly, my dear. I wonder if we should set fire to these webs when we're done?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2008)

Kerin nods at Lily's suggestion and with the reach advantage of being on Swift, begins to cut all the webbed figures down.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 4, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "My thinking exactly, my dear. I wonder if we should set fire to these webs when we're done?"




"That would be a really _bad_ idea.  It would likely set the trees on fire, and who knows how far it would spread?  If nothing else, it could make our return trip much more difficult."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 6, 2008)

Lily the smaller web resists your efforts, (with a knife?) but eventually you manage to tear enough of it open to reveal the still warm body of a dog-sized golden spider.  It has an arrow in it.  

Kerin cuts down a few of the smaller cocoons, they do contain birds and small animals, most drained of blood.  Things take a turn for the worse, when he goes after the largest cocoon, as he actually gets his sword entangled in the big cocoon and loses hold of it. 

A 2’ long spider with metallic-golden fur, moves to about 30’ away, still 15’ up it chitters and waves its legs. There are also (more subtle) signs of movement in the branches.

OOC:
Lily attempts 3,16 : perception 17+3=20  

Kerin nat 1, ref save (dc 15) 4+3=7


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 6, 2008)

"Nasty spider! Go suck on something else!" snarls Xaros as he looses a bolt at the new big spider wannabe.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 6, 2008)

Lily brandishes her mace at the spider and yells "Away! This is *our* cocoon, not yours!" She glances at her discarded longbow a spear, eager to grab them. However, the Halfling decides moving away from the cocoons before the others might only provoke the remaining spiders.

ooc: Nah, Lily doesn't have any kind of slashing weapon - even when her weapons _aren't_ lying on the ground of a spider nest.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2008)

Kerin grabs a hold of the sword and attempts to tug it free.
"Shoot that thing before it bites me please!" he asks as he yanks on his sword.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 9, 2008)

The yelling seems to disturb the spider, and when Xaros bolt slams into it flees, disappearing into the foliage. 

Unfortunately it does not dissuade the second dog-sized beast which drops beside Lily, nor the trio of fist-sized spiders that come dropping down on strands of webbing.  A fourth spider scurries down Kerin’s blade as he wrenches it free from the webbing. Reflexively he smashes the blade into a tree and squishes the spider.  

Both spiders miss Xaros, although Reyburn is bitten.  Lily receives a vicious bite from the largest of the new wave. Her wound burns for a moment before easing. The spider facing Lily then begins to crackle with sparks. 

OOC: 
charisma check +1/2 level to intimidate – (whee! now I’m just makin’ up rules)  Xaros (18+3),  (not) aided by Lily (7+2) 
Xaros’ shot: 16+4 (9dmg) 
Burst check by Kerin (13+2) AoO 16+4=20 (5dmg) 
Little spiders: 6,12@ Xaros. 20@Reyburn (1dmg) 
Small spider nat 20, 17 (unconfirmed)@Lily (4 dmg) 
Saves vs. Poison:  Reyburn nat 20,  Lily 8+5=13


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 9, 2008)

"I hate spiders!" howls Xaros as he jams a bolt into his crossbow and shoots the glowing spider, no longer concerned whom he might hit.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 9, 2008)

"Youch!" The bite from the oversized spider comes as a shock to Lily. She is unaccustomed to being struck in battle, and the stinging pain forces her to realize that she is _really_ facing mortal danger. At a loss for words and now fighting for her life, she swings her mace toward the ground in attempt to squash the vicious bug.


OOC: Heavy Mace: d20+2, d6+1, 20x2. 5-foot-step closer to Kerin after the attack.
I love the intimidate check by the way. I trying to go for the "talking sternly to a dog who doesn't want to give up its toy" voice. As long as we're having fun, it doesn't really matter to me which rules are applied.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 9, 2008)

"Gah!"  Rayburn pulls out the wand and targets his and Lily's spiders.  "I think it might be best if we returned to the fountain."

OOC: Wand (43) vs 2 spiders, 1d4+1 per spider


----------



## Fenris (Apr 9, 2008)

Wheeling Swift around, Kerin spurs Swift on towards the spider that is attacking Lily, swinging his sword at it while Swift tries to stomp it.


OOC: I agree with Dekana. I laughed when I read your comment. And I am having fun with it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 9, 2008)

Lily swings wildly, as Xaros’ bolt brushes by her ear and leaves it stinging, before striking the spider.  A magic missile sends it reeling and a sure blow from Kerin finishes it off. Another little spider is also blasted out of existence.  The little spiders attack, but their tiny fangs are having trouble even penetrating clothing, much less Xaros' armor.

Rayburn you can finish the pair off easily with your wand, although [sblock]your father has paid for such odd creatures for use in his potions. Perhaps he could use something from the dead ones. [/sblock]

The last of the movement in the branches fades away, the forest going still and quiet. 
A piece of cloth dangles through the gash in the largest cocoon.   It is a tawny-gold color that is almost, but not entirely, completely unlike the metallic-gold fur of the spiders. 

OOC:
Lili 8+2=10
Xaros 16+4-4=16 (9 dmg) 
Rayburn (3,4 dmg)  - kn Arcane 8+9=17 
Kerin Nat 20, unconfirmed 7 damage. 
Tiny spiders  9,12 @Xaros 
(the big spiders attack this round would have crit, and a roll of 5 rarely makes a save, ah well.) 

Current Wounds: 
Kerin -1hp, Mount -1hp 
Lilly -4hp, Rayburn -1hp 
No one appears to be poisoned.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 9, 2008)

Kerin leans down and lays his hand upon Lily's shoulder where the spider bit her, allowing the light of Pelor to heal her 

OOC: Lay on hands: heals 4 hp

With the spiders vanquished, Kerin returns to cutting down the rest of the cocoons.

"The forest here will be safer for people and animals for a while now I suspect."


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 9, 2008)

"I've had enough for several lifetimes worth of spiders today! *GET OFF OF ME!*" roars Xaros as he drops his crossbow, grabs a spider in each hand and hurls them at trhe nearest tree. Or tries to.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 10, 2008)

"My thanks, Kerin." she politely tells the paladin. "And I agree; with the fountain running again, there will be many travelers coming through this forest to visit. Our actions here will save many of their lives." Lily glances over at Xaros, who is still struggling with the tiny spiders. _Oh right, there's more of them!_ She strides over to the thrown spiders and repeatedly tries to smash them like like prairie dogs peeking out of their burrows.

After the remaining spiders have been dispatched, Lily says "Let's get that poor soul out of the cocoon before more of these vermin drop out on top of us."


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 10, 2008)

[sblock]
Does Rayburn think they could be preserved easily?  He has some empty bags, but that's about it.

K: Arcana +9
Survival? +5
[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 10, 2008)

Rayburn - [sblock] for two weeks of travel? nope.  If you want one alive you would need to build/buy a cage.  To preserve a sample you would need jars, or empty potion vials. perhaps a preservative.   Of course since this should have been a concern from the begining, so Rayburn might have been prepared. Im willing to handwave the necessary equipment for a smaple if you think he would have brought it. [/sblock]

Xaros - both spiders? really? 

Lily - are you willing to try for a spider still on his body if he fails?


----------



## Dekana (Apr 10, 2008)

No, she doesn't want to risk hurting him. If at least one spider is thrown to the ground, she'll whack it. Otherwise, she'll assist him in trying to grab *one* spider and toss it away.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 11, 2008)

Xaros is throwing caution to the wind here, he wants them off.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 11, 2008)

[sblock]
Nah, Rayburn actually wasn't taking this trip very seriously.  And Wis 8, ya know?  He wasn't using a lot of common sense when he packed, and has no ranks in Craft (alchemy), so I really can't imagine that he would have come prepared.  Maybe next time.
[/sblock]

Rayburn draws his short sword, looks nervously about, and readies another _magic missile_ barrage.  If Xaros is unsuccessful in removing one or more spiders, Rayburn zaps any remaining spiders on Xaros, one missile per spider (and a random nearby spider if Xaros gets one off).

OOC: Wand (42) vs 2 spiders, 1d4+1 per spider
Short sword +0, 1d6 (+1d6 SA), 19-20, x3


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2008)

Xaros fails wildly at the spiders, missing with both hands.  Lily hovers nearby nervously her mace at the ready and Rayburn fries both spiders.  

Kerin returns cutting down cocoons, the only spider seen is one of the tiny ones that scurries away when Kerin cuts the cocoon it was using as cover. 

OOC: 
Xaros 11+2-4=9 touch & 7+2-4=5
Rayburn 3,5 damage


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2008)

The largest cocoon has a desiccated human body wearing ruined leather armor, and a fine cloak of tawny fur, which seems perfectly preserved.  He is carrying a rusted rapier, a roll of well-cared for thieves tools, a set of ornamented keys, 50 pp, 3 gems and 3 scrolls. 
One of them has a broken wax seal, set by a signet ring 

Other cocoons contain animals and two even have goblins, but nothing of much interest.  

All this takes about half an hour.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 11, 2008)

"Thank you Rayburn." says Xaros as he recovers his crossbow. When they are done with the cocoons, Xaros casts annother *Detect Magic*.

[SBLOCK=Spells]
That's 2 of 3 Lv0 spells used today.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 12, 2008)

Lily eyes the wax seal briefly, then takes both the scrolls and the set of keys from the corpse. "Maybe someone in town will recognize these." she says quietly. She also picks the money and jewels from the body. "We shouldn't linger in this nest. We can go over the scrolls back at the fountain where our main duty lies. That is, if our work is finished here?" Lily doesn't suggest the idea of burying the man.


ooc: Does Lily recognize the wax seal as any kind of religious symbol? Kn. Religion: +6


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 14, 2008)

The cloak and the two unopened scrolls detect as faint magic. The one with the broken seal does not radiate magic.   The broken seal does not look religious, but Lily can tell little beyond that. The rest of you have seen its like many times, all the noble houses use a similar seal on important correspondance.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 14, 2008)

Xaros shares his findings with the others, and adds: "And if you're going to drink from the fountain, do so directly above the stone. Beyond that point, the waters lose their enchantment. As for me, enough spiders and other distractions. I'm thirsty." 

He then makes his way back to the spring and drinks from it.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 15, 2008)

Rayburn gathers the cloak and tools, making sure to shake out the cloak very well before rolling it up and placing it in his back.  Then he turns to follow Xaros back up the hill.  Before getting too far, though, he stops and asks, "Lily, what does the scroll say?"


----------



## Dekana (Apr 15, 2008)

If Lily can understand the contents of the opened scroll, she reads it aloud as she walks toward the fountain.

Edit: typo


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 15, 2008)

Is Lily reading one or both of the unopened scrolls?


----------



## Dekana (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah excuse me, that was a typo. I meant to say she's reading the already opened one.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 16, 2008)

"As I write this last message, my keep is falling. My wife and most of my armsmen were slain outside the walls before the attack.  I hear-by abdicate my baronial rights to any that may clear my home of these bastards.  I have sent my smallfolk to the towns of Eerie and Forstel, but they will return if they can be protected." 
signed "Baron Griseld le Morton, October 5th  596 AC."    It is stamped with  crest in ink - it looks like a bird with a ball.

Written nearly 12 years ago.

You return to the spring, still dripping up through the rock surface, then drifting slowly into the air in round globules.  The water levitates about three feet up then forms a flat surface in mid-air. The surface seems to have the same dimensions as the rock below, an irregular shape about 4 feet across. A current seems to pull the water past the edge of the rock where it cascades to the ground.

Xaros drinks [sblock] The water tastes cold and clean, but much like any other water.  You don't feel different at all. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 16, 2008)

Xaros shrugs at the others. "Well. it quenched my thirst. If that's all the magic it holds, this trip was for naught. And, if i may ask, where is your reformed brigand, Sir Kerin?"


----------



## Dekana (Apr 17, 2008)

Lily cups her hands to gather water from the fountain. Thirsty from the battle, she drinks eagerly.

"Does anyone think we should open the sealed scrolls? From the date on this one, whatever message they carry would to be 12 years old after all."


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 17, 2008)

"Sure. Fine by me. Has anyone ever heard of this "Baron Griseld le Morton" fellow? Perhaps the other scrolls shed some light on whom "these bastards" are. This fountain won't be bringing us the glory your father had hoped it would, Rayburn. But all is not lost it would seem."


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 17, 2008)

Rayburn studies the fountain for a moment, then asks, "Was the water itself magic, or is it merely a little magic holding it up?"

Rayburn cups his hands and drinks as well, then looks to Xaros for an answer.

OOC: Were the other scrolls sealed?  I got the impression that only one was.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 17, 2008)

"My detection spell seems to indicate the water that hovers above the stone is enchanted, but that might be a mis-interpretation. The water loses the enchantment as soon as it goes beyond the borders of where it's being held up, so it might indeed be as you suspect." says Xaros.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 17, 2008)

the water tastes cold and fresh, but seems to convey no special powers. 

Keef ducks out from the trees, retying his breeches.  "Here I am sirs, no need to worry about me." 

Kerin will mention drinking from the fountain before riding down the hill. 

Xaros on thinking about it, your family used to trade in Southwick Salt, which was owned by the le Mortons.  Rumor was they harvested it from a sunless sea, far below the ground. 
Although they haven’t in quite a while, instead your family has brought in sea salt, smaller quantities, but profitable. 

Reyburn you think you have seen Southwick on a map, it was on the farside of you father's county. You remember that it was crossed out on the map. 


OOC: neither of the other scrolls bears a seal. 
Information from rolling gather info (knowledge local) and bardic Knowledge checks.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 18, 2008)

After having a sip, Lily stands still in fear for a moment, ready for some horrible fate. Nothing seems to happen to the girl.

She thinks back to the group's mission then makes her assessment of the fountain's powers. "Ok, well it seems like nothing directly helpful happened when we drank from the fountain. However, I would point out that this scroll has the last wishes of a dead Baron, and that following out his instructions could lead to us claiming his land. Quite a lucky find in my opinion."


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 19, 2008)

Rayburn rolls up his sleeve and pushes his hand through the fountain.  Regardless of whether he feels something hard or his hand finds air under the fountain, he quietly observes the effects.  Finally he looks up and says matter-of-factly, "I certainly hope it is luck."

He looks back at the water and relays whatever information he can remember about Southwick while he tests different parts of the fountain with his hand.  When he is finished, he removes his hand from the water and says, "So... did anyone think to bring a bottle?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2008)

Dekana said:
			
		

> After having a sip, Lily stands still in fear for a moment, ready for some horrible fate. Nothing seems to happen to the girl.
> 
> She thinks back to the group's mission then makes her assessment of the fountain's powers. "Ok, well it seems like nothing directly helpful happened when we drank from the fountain. However, I would point out that this scroll has the last wishes of a dead Baron, and that following out his instructions could lead to us claiming his land. Quite a lucky find in my opinion."




"The best kind of luck as well, in my opinion. An opportunity that our own skills may see us through."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2008)

*End of Chapter 1: The Fountain of Fortune*

Rayburn when your hand is below the surface of the water it feels buoyant, and it too feels like it is floating  upward  to the liquid surface above he stone.  The water feels a little tingly.

Keef looks around at all of you " So.. who is going to be baron then?"  

and you realize you do feel a little different. 
ooc: Level up.  see OOC thread for details/queries 

*Chapter 2 : Baronial Ambitions?*


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 22, 2008)

"Ok, now what?"


----------



## Dekana (Apr 23, 2008)

"Well, we seem to have finished our mission of finding the fountain. I suppose we could return back to Count Hathwick's keep." says Lily with a hint of disapproval in her voice. "But honestly, this is our chance to get rich - " She chokes on her words for a second after she says this. " - I mean uh, rich*er*. As Sir Kerin puts it, this is an opportunity. At the very least, let's ask around about the Baron to see if his story is legitimate."


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 24, 2008)

"I don't think we need to report back quite yet.  This is a test of our independence and usefulness as much as anything else."  Rayburn stares into the fountain as he thinks for a moment, then adds drily, "Besides, no one is dead yet and we really have done nothing but annoy a baron, so I'm not sure my father would call this expedition a success quite yet, despite finding the fountain.  We should probably start by trying to find out who--or what--relieved the poor baron of his lands."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

"We should probably find the poor Baron's former lands first and se if anyone holds them, and in what condition they are in. Perhaps someone has already succeeded in our stead."  offers Kerin.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 25, 2008)

A voice calls out from behind Kerin. "What baron?"

Cait walks into the clearing by the fountain and idly brushes a twig from her hair. She looked surprisingly well-kept after a run through the forest. Her face is slightly flushed and when Lily looks at her, she just grins and blushes a little. The noble walks over to where her horse is still tethered and allows the horse to nuzzle her hand.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 28, 2008)

“um the Baron of some place called Southwick.  They used to sell salt, and um he left a letter saying whoever cleaned up his house could have his title.  The letter is about 12 years old.  So I think we are going to go find more information first. We haven’t decided who gets to be baron if we clean the place, or Baroness I suppose. Lily has the letter if you want to read it “  
Keef explains after a pause.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 28, 2008)

Lily hands the official-looking scroll to Cait with a sheepish green. _Best not to ask about the state of mind of people who can turn into giant cats._ she thinks. Whether or not she was responsible for Cait's temporary madness, Lily quickly puts the matter behind her.
After handing over the scroll, she takes a minute to examine the other 2 scrolls she recovered.

ooc: Does she recognize them as magical? Edit: To clarify, she knows they detect magic from the spell she cast before, but can she identify what spells they might produce if read?
BTW, your link in the last post is broken. enworld.orD vs .orG I believe.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 28, 2008)

Rayburn looks at Cait for a moment, expressionless, and then adds, "Have you heard anything about Southwick, Cait?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 28, 2008)

OOC: 
Lily one scroll looks clerical, the other arcane - do you still have a read magic?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 28, 2008)

*Fountain?*

The druid tilts her head to the side and watches Rayburn with green eyes contemplating how to answer the question.No. Do we know where it's located? Although I suppose not if you are asking me.  She hesitates for a moment and reads the scroll handed to her by Lily. She gives the halfling a nod and a quick smile.

 Sounds like we should go to either Eerie or Forstel first.

She looks from one to the other before her gaze falls on the fountain.  So...did anyone try it?

[sblock]
I suppose I'll try an untrained general Int check on 'remembering' either Southwick, Eerie, Forstel, or the le Morstens family.[/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (Apr 28, 2008)

ooc: Indeed she does! One casting available.

Lily recalls a cantrip, taught to her by the plump Father Cobblefeet of her order, which grants her the power to decipher magical texts. After casting the spell, she examines the two scrolls again.

[sblock=spells]0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 28, 2008)

the scrolls each contain a single spell of more than negligable power: Prayer and Invisbility Sphere.  Some of you have heard that such a prayer can change the crucial first minute in the clash of troops.  
Cait you have never heard of Southwick or the Le Morsten family. You have however, heard of salt. OOC: roll = not so good.


----------



## knight_isa (Apr 30, 2008)

[sblock]


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> You have however, heard of salt. OOC: roll = not so good.



LOL!  Thank you, Evilhalfling.  That was great.    [/sblock]
Rayburn looks from person to person, questioning.  "So... does anyone have a preference about what to do next?  I'm thinking that we should head towards Southwick.  We can stop somewhere along the way to find maps or directions, and I imagine that the people that live near Southwick would know more about what may have happened there."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 30, 2008)

[sblock] Well at least she's not a complete ditz! "Can you please pass the... what is that again?"[/sblock]

Cait jumps (or rather clambers awkwardly) onto her horse and grins. Let's go! There's adventure to be had! She purposely spins the words to make they come out hokey and over-enthused.


----------



## Dekana (Apr 30, 2008)

"These other scrolls will produce magical effects if read correctly. One creates an effect weakens our enemies' attacks while bolstering our own - either myself or Kerin can properly activate it. The other" - she hands the scroll to Xaros - "is an arcane spell that produces a sphere of invisibility." [Rayburn would be able to use the scroll as well]

Lily hops onto the saddle of her pony while holding back a laugh. "Well said Cait! The day is young and so are we."


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 30, 2008)

Cait starts to ride but pauses for the others to catch up.  If it wasn't so dangerous out here I'd say let's race to the village and last one there can pay for rounds. She grins at the others and her horse prances in place, obviously picking up the girl's energy.


----------



## knight_isa (May 1, 2008)

Rayburn climbs up onto his horse, checks his pocket, and says, "Very well then, let's go."


----------



## WarShrike (May 1, 2008)

Xaros follows along quietly, glancing every now and then at the spider area as he goes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 1, 2008)

*Chapter 1: the Fountain of Fortune
Summary of Events: * 

_Week 1:_ Five young nobles are assembled by parents They are sent to find and drink from the magical “fountain of fortune”.  Jason Aurilius, the son of an aggressive baron, is recalled due to family tragedy after one night on the road.  Later, the group is ambushed by bandits, although most are peasants, one a is professional bandit.   One of the peasants, Jonathan Keef surrenders.  Kerin swears him to service, and Keef reveals that they were hired and directed to attack the group by a black-haired man with one-eye.  A search of the bandits camp turns up 2 packets of unidentifiable black powder. Two other captives are turned over to the uncooperative and suspicious local baron, who hangs them. 

_Week2:_ The four are joined by young noblewoman.  They begin their week-long journey into the wilds.  The directions lead them to a magical fountain.   A flash of light interrupts them, and it leads to the discovery of a colony of big, golden-furred spiders. During the battle the young noble woman transforms into an animal and flees from her companions, reacting more like an animal than a human. Many spiders of different sizes are killed in a furious battle.
One of the spiders old cocoons is found to contain a body with keys, and a letter from a nobleman, which abdicates his position as the baron of Southwick to any who can clear his keep.  A magic cloak, scrolls and valuables are also recovered.  Drinking from the magical fountain appears to have no result. The young woman returns and the group then decides to head for Southwick to discover the current conditions there. The way back leads through Bremenburg. 
-----------------------


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 1, 2008)

Traveling back seems faster, the ladies bounce in thier saddles, and even manage a short run now and then.  Although the fountain has yet to show any effects, adventure awaits in the Barony of Southwick!  
One night even a dozing Keef is heard to mutter “Yes, my subjects, of course you can have more salt.” 

After three days you have left the raw wilderness and are mostly following paths.  You won’t reach Bremenburg that day, but perhaps by the next night? Then it begins to rain.

OOC At some point the gems are appraised at 10, 100 and 200 gp. 
Next: fun in the mud!  

You are making your way up a now muddy, narrow forest trail, when you hear dogs barking from ahead. Less than a minute later you come upon a dozen or so halflings standing among a pair of one-mule wagons.  One wagon is obviously stuck in the mud, completely blocking the road.  An un-hitched mule is held nearby.   Three shoeless halflings and as many large dogs stand between you and the wagons, all spattered with mud, but brandishing weapons.  
“Well well, just stop there an minute !” one calls.  Another voice “Daaad, they have one of us with them”  The first speaker squints.
“Well, so they do. You all be well met on this dreary day.” the armed halfling relax, and sheath weapons.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 1, 2008)

*Hoo-Hah*

The noble woman comes to a stop and smiles at the three halflings. Well met to you too. The weather is bloody awful! You look to be 
havin' some trouble, do you need assistance? 

_Hmm I suppose we could always hitch that fellow Keef to pull it._


----------



## Dekana (May 1, 2008)

After the weapons have been lowered, Lily trots her pony to the head of the group of halflings. "Hail fellows! It's always a pleasure to see some friendly faces to liven up a miserable day such as this. And as my friend says, you look to be having some trouble with your wagon. Perhaps some extra power from a horse or two could help get you out of the mud, eh?" She pats the side of her pony's head for effect.

Although soaked from the rain, Lily has done well to keep herself mud-free today. When the party stopped to eat earlier, she stayed conspicuously on horseback. Not that she will be very troubled if her armor gets dirty, but the thought of getting dirt in her long hair is _not_ appealing.


----------



## WarShrike (May 2, 2008)

Xaros smirks at the Halflings. He nudges Rayburn a few times and makes mocked expressions of terror.


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2008)

Kerin dismounts, removes his helm and leads Swift over towards the wagon. The horse's belly swings over the heads of the halflings. Kerin positions Swift in front of the wagon and starts to hitch the wagon to Swift.

"If my poor horse here can carry my heavy clanking person around, I am sure he can help you folks get your wagon unstuck."  he says with a smile.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 2, 2008)

The halflings break out into smiles, and offer their thanks.  Several begin to help readjusting the harness to fit the much larger Swift.  

"well, well - that will be great help, good sirs, never met a knight that would lend his steed to halflings.  I'm Craig Coplin, and this is my clan."  He smiles and bows.  Both gestures are more elaborate when facing Lily 
"daaaad, what about Becky?" an adolescent halfling  girl says as she emerges from cover.  
"well, thats right, the real problem is not so much the cart but the  horse as it were. Our mule is not at her best, and I'm afraid that the wagon and the mud are going to be too much for her." 

Cait you notice that the unhitched mule is wheezing between breaths.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 2, 2008)

A handful of halflings, some guard dogs, a pair of mules and a group of foolish nobles. Well at least if help out these traders they may share some information with us. Perhaps they know of this Southwick or perhaps news of the Baron's family if any are left alive. But I don't want to get mud on my robe...

Cait rides her mare over to the mule and pats it on the neck, crooning to it softly. She looks at the others and wonders what suggestion rolling in her head would be worthy of speaking aloud. _I doubt they'd appreciate the idea of hooking their new manservant up to the cart..._


----------



## knight_isa (May 2, 2008)

Rayburn suppresses a smile when nudged by Xaros and waits to see what the others will do.


----------



## Dekana (May 3, 2008)

OOC: I don't really have anything to add right now.


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The halflings break out into smiles, and offer their thanks.  Several begin to help readjusting the harness to fit the much larger Swift.
> 
> "well, well - that will be great help, good sirs, never met a knight that would lend his steed to halflings.  I'm Craig Coplin, and this is my clan."  He smiles and bows.  Both gestures are more elaborate when facing Lily
> "daaaad, what about Becky?" an adolescent halfling  girl says as she emerges from cover.
> ...




"Well met Craig Coplin. Though I am less a knight than a servant of Pelor."  replies Kerin urging Swift to pull as the cart slowly moves forward and out of the mud. Kerin rubs Swift's neck with affection as the halfling's unhitch him.

"Now let me take a look at Becky here."  he says exaiming the animal.

OOC: I figure between Horsemanship (which now covers Handle animal) and Healing, I should be able to get a good idea of what is wrong with the mule


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 5, 2008)

Swift gets the cart out of the Ruts, and while Kerin looks over the wheezing mule, Craig gestures at one of the other men with a short sword- Kamar, break out some mead for our new friends". Craig then moves over to talk quietly to Lily.  
"Well, what brings you to be traveling with humans?  We would love your company for a few days, and could even offer you a ride on the wagon.  We lost our seer not long ago, my daughter is not up to the full responsabilities yet, and well I noticed the pendent your wearing."    Raising his voice slightly
"hmm, we could also send one of our young men with you, and he could get another animal and bring it back.  

Kamar grabs a drinking skin from the wagon and passes it to Rayburn, Xaros you notice he glares at you like a disgruntled servant, if he has a chance there may be spit or worse in the skin before it gets to you. 

Kerin the mule has Black Lung, some of your families stock got two years back, most of them pulled through with a lot of pampering. Mule Becky might recover but is no state to handle a heavy load.

OOC: Kerin heal 18+7+2=27 disease inflicts str and or con damage, it is not very contagious. (mule becky is down 1 con and 3 str)
Xaros sense motive(persuasion)  12+9=21


----------



## Dekana (May 5, 2008)

"Well sir, I'm traveling with these fine humans on a mission from my order. To watch over them, you see; my mission is to make sure they complete _their_ mission. I wouldn't be able to leave them to join your company, even for a few days, without being remiss in my duties, but perhaps if most of my group stayed here while another mule was brought here?"

Lily's voice begins to raise in pitch and speed. "I mean, the truth is I'd love to get away from the others if it meant a wagon ride for awhile. I spent a lot of time in caravans when I was younger you know, Sitting in the back with the foodstuffs, playing games with my sis, Jenny, counting the number of farmers we'd pass. She's so pretty: a very nice girl. And single too! When my family finally settled down in the Barony, the young Stout boys would come calling every day." Although she tries to impersonate a young boy with a deep voice, she only manages to speak faster than before. "'Lily, wanna see this frog I caught?' 'Mornin' Jenny! C'mon let's try ta get some food from that big party the nobles are havin' today!' But Jenny wouldn't have none of that. She's always so quiet, dunno why." If it's even possible, the priestess speaks even faster. Her words blur together, making her even harder to understand. "Hey Iknow! Mebee wecan seter up with onea you folks? YerCraig yousays right? Are yehitched yethuh? Weall get backta tha Barony, I'll arrangefera date witJenny forya! Dun beputoff from her shyness she's really wild whensheactually opensup Andpretty Isaysthatyes........ courseifyeralreadyhitchedIfollowyabutmaybeoneatheothershuhThatshortfellowwiththe brownhairwazhisname........ ButyesIknowitmightnotbe*exactly*mymissionbutI canasktheothers whattheythink of me stayingwithyallfor just a fewdays.Whatfunthiswillbe eh?! Wecantradestories alldaytil theygetbackwiththe mule!"


ooc: I was trying to think of a polite way to turn down their offer, but I thought this was a much funnier way of doing it.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 5, 2008)

Cait leans down from her horse and speaks to Kerin.  Since your horse is helping their wagon we can stay with them until we get to the next village. I doubt Becky here will be able to pull their wagon though. Do you think the village will have mules for purchase?


----------



## WarShrike (May 5, 2008)

Xaros politely declines the drink. "Thanks, but i carry my own stock." Instead, he draws forth his Mandolyn and plays a tune.
Perform Check (1d20+9+2=14) 

ooc: This instrument is truely cursed.


----------



## knight_isa (May 6, 2008)

Rayburn takes a polite sip from the skin.  "I thank you good sir.  It has been a dry few days."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 6, 2008)

You remember from your last trip through that there are not a whole lot of villages nearby, but fortified Breman has some outlying farms, they might have stock to sell. Traveling with the wagons will add an extra day to the trip. 

The caravan leader looks a little non-pulsed at lily’s speech.  “Well so you recommend this Jenny then? I suppose we could travel out to, where exactly?  so Jenny is a Stout, but looking to take up the true way? Even if she is attached, well that’s not always a problem. ” He winks. “Its hard to make someone settle down long, if she really wants to be traveling, we have lots of room in the caravan.”  

Kamar offers the flask to Cait, Kerin and Keef.  He winces obviously at Xaros' "music" (but really its not that bad.) The adolescent Chaina Coplin introduces herself to Lily, then mentions to Cait  – “Your much friendlier than that one-eyed human who galloped past us this morning, he was swearing at us as he went past.” 


Ooc: for those trained in persuasion(sense motive) Chania is watching for reactions.
OMG    Craig's response was typed after a single reading.  I had to make another attempt at it for myself.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 6, 2008)

The druid accepts the flask with a smile and takes a small sip before passing it on. She's never been too fond of alcoholic drinks as it stirs up the more feral aspects of her nature. She'll pas it down to Kerin with a wink before turning to the young halfling speaking to her and Lily.

 Very pleased to meet you, Chaina. Even though the weather is dreadful! You can call me Cait, my family name is none too important out here. We are, after all, making a poor attempt to blend in. As for your cyclops man, he sounds like a right bad sort. But I always feel we should give people the benefit of a doubt, perhaps he was on his way to an important meeting and was worried about the weather? It is not best to judge on quick meetings. 
OOC
[sblock] Cait doesn't know about the bandit leader, does she? I can't recall so I chose the route that she either 1) forgot or 2) never knew [/sblock]


----------



## Dekana (May 6, 2008)

"A pleasure, Chaina" Lily says to the adolescent. She then turns back to Craig and continues where she left off. "Well I'm not saying I _recommend_ Jenny as such: that makes her sound like somethin' of a tart. She is my sister after all, and I'm not trying to pass her off tathe first cutehalflin'boy I find. I'm jes saying she's single, and you do seem a decent hardworkingsort though. So if you everpass by the Barony, look'er up sometime."

Lily pauses to catch her breath then grabs her waterskin. She takes a long sip and then continues speaking, sounding a bit calmed down. "She isn't overly religious; she just spends too much time alone with her painting. It'd do her some good to meet with some suitors now and then." Lily just barely hears Chaina's description of the one-eyed man over her own speech. "Ah, if you'll excuse me please. I should be keeping a closer eye on my companions." With that, she trots her pony toward Cait.

"Unfortunately Cait, I don't think the one-eye was just put off by the weather." She turns to Chaina and speaks to her. "Did the man have dark black hair, and was the eye patch on his left side? If so, he may be the one responsible for hiring a party of bandits recently. We already dealt with his brigands, but the man with the eyepatch evaded us."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 7, 2008)

“It was raining, and I was busy looking after timothy, so I didn’t notice his hair, but um I think .. yeah patch on the left side. His face also had black streaks on it.”

OOC: this whole conversation is loud enough for the rest of you to hear, no one was supposed to be excluded from it.


----------



## knight_isa (May 9, 2008)

Rayburn says aloud, but to no one in particular, "It appears that our dear friend expected the spiders to take better care of us.  I imagine that he has hurried off to find someone that might be a little more... hospitable."

Then he looks pointedly at Cait and asks, "What do you think, Cait?"


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 9, 2008)

The girl looks confused and speaks up, "I'm not quite sure I know what you all are talking about...You say it's the man who sent those bandits after you earlier? Perhaps he has friends among the townsfolk at the place we stayed the other night."

_Ugh, if he suspects me of something I should claw him open right now...wait..where did that thought come from? I need to meditate soon since that last change..._


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 9, 2008)

“well, well so this one-eyed bandit is after you, do you think he has something else to send before we get to Bremenburg? We might be better off apart then together.”  
“Aww come on dad, we should all stick together”  Chania  protests. 
“If you humans were to take only your big horses, you might catch up with him. We halflings can follow with your smaller animals, and meet you in town.”  offers Kamar. 

OOC: RP + persuasion check, if you want to change Craig's mind.


----------



## WarShrike (May 10, 2008)

"I for one see no reason to go charging off to find ol One-Eye. If our paths cross, i'll gladly deal with the vermin. Otherwise, he's beneath me, and occupies my mind about as much as the dump my horse took on the road a ways back. Our fortunes await us in Southwick. Would you know anything of that place perchance?" Xaros says good-naturedly, with only a pronounced sneer at the mention of One-Eye.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 10, 2008)

Cait considers the choices for a moment and finally speaks up, addressing Xaros and the other nobles. Her voice is worried and she angrily bats strands of wet hair from her face. I don't think riding our horses through this weather is good for them. I'd much rather stick to the road.


She looks to the halfling father who is obviously the leader of the group.  Actually, if this man has anything planned then it would be best we stay with you. Not for our benefit, but your own. It would be dreadful if a trap or ambush set for us attacked you instead. It is dark out and the weather does not provide for very good sight at the moment.


----------



## knight_isa (May 11, 2008)

Rayburn smiles.  "Aye, let's all travel together.  I'm sure the Coplins can tell a good story to help pass the time, and I'm sure it will be handy to have a big brute like Swift around to help if one of your wagons should get stuck in the mud."


----------



## Dekana (May 11, 2008)

Lily nods when she hears the plan. "Agreed! It would just be terrible if these folks were caught in a trap meant for us. Besides, Southwick has waited 12 years for us; I think it can wait a few extra days while we travel with this caravan."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 12, 2008)

Craig looks between you, "Well all right I suppose none of us should be here longer than necessary it may not be safe for anyone ou here.  I’m afraid I haven’t heard of much of Southwick, is it off the to the west somewhere?   Well, well if its stories your interested in …"  

You set off, Swift still pulling the wagon Kerin walking beside him. Craig and Rayburn trading stories, and others contributing occasionally. He tells an especially funny and ribald tale about two gods arguing about virtue, and  a man struck blind, who recovers only after helping lift his wife into a pear tree where an admirer was waiting for her. She manages to convince him that his returning sight mistook what she was doing. 

The rainy day finally ends, and the stars come out to a cheery camp.  Kerin is exhausted after walking so far in platemail on a muddy road.   You camp between the wagons and the horse pickets, setting watches as usual. 

Lily [sblock] while you are on watch, Craig shows up and suggests a “walk” in the woods. [/sblock]
Xaros [sblock] something moving very close to you wakes you up, but its gone when you become fully aware. Kerin is on watch, but leaning against a tree he looks half asleep. 
[/sblock] 
OOC: persuasion results: 22,22,15,13 
unless someone is doing something before turning in, Xaros and Lily should post first. In sblocks if your being subtle.


----------



## Dekana (May 12, 2008)

[sblock=Evilhalfling]Lily doesn't particularly like standing around on watch - it's too boring. She quietly tells Craig, "Sure, I'd love to stretch my legs. But let's stay close to the camp; I still need to keep an eye out for bandits and giant spiders." While they walk, Lily asks about the caravan: if they've been attacked, their recent history, etc. She lets him do the talking this time. She also is not obviously flirting with him; she seems more interested in looking out for danger.

Perception +8 (for spot/listen checks), Gather Information +2[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (May 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Evilhalfling]
Xaros remains still for a while, trying to determine who or what may have been near him. Afterwards...
[/SBLOCK]

Xaros gets up and picks up his crossbow. He walks over to Kerin and says: "Go get some sleep, ill stand watch now."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 13, 2008)

Lilly [sblock] well Craig may have wanted to go a bit beyond flirting, either that or he was awfully tired, and uncomfortable in his clothes during your walk, As he mentioned both problems, and his concern that you had similar difficulties.  More than once. 

He does tell you about his clan’s recent downturn, losing their seer, and his daughter leaning towards religion, instead of precognition.  He could have helped her develop those powers, but doesn’t know beans about religion.  Her mother and he had some disagreements, and she returned to her own clan.  Chania preferring to stay with him.  He asks for a good night kiss as you return to camp. [/sblock]

Xaros [sblock] in a brief gleam of moonlight your sharp eyes catch a small stealthy figure climbing into one of the wagons, shortly after you take up your watch.  A bit later you also notice Lily and Craig returning from the woods, talking quietly.
OOC: Opposed perception check 29! [/sblock]


Keef will ask the next morning - "Can someone elses mount pull for a while? I don't think my pony is strong enough, but its not fair that my um.. boss walks the whole day." 
OOC: full update by noon.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 13, 2008)

_The next day_ 
The next day remains clear, but the day passes slowly, despite the halfling’s stories.  In the late afternoon, the territory your riding through begins to open out into tilled fields.  Shortly after leaving the woods you see a young man pulling weeds in the field. he looks up as you approach then goes back to weeding. When you are about 80' away from the man Keef whispers  “That looks like Rob Smetana, he used to live near me till he got kicked out of his home, and he is worse at farming than I am.  What is he doing here?” 

 Xaros – you hear a faint horse whinny from nearby, and your eyes are drawn to a shack about 50’ past the farmer, it’s the only place you can see that would hide even a single horse. Ooc –perception. Nat 20, confirm 18+10-8 = 20


----------



## WarShrike (May 14, 2008)

Drawing his crossbow, Xaros calls out: "Hold! Arm yourselves, this just seems too familliar."

[SBLOCK=Evilhalfling]
Xaros will keep an eye on the wagon he saw the figure climb into, so as to know who's it is and who lives out of it. He will also check his gear to see if anything is missing, or even if something else was put in with his stuff.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 14, 2008)

Cait is unused to receiving orders or to following them. She hesitates for just a moment before placing one hand on a javelin from her quiver and drawing it out slowly. Even if there's nothing here it does not do to be unprepared.  What do you see, Xaros?


----------



## knight_isa (May 14, 2008)

"What, so soon?" remarks Rayburn casually as he surreptitiously readies his faithful _wand of magic missiles_.


----------



## Dekana (May 14, 2008)

Lily unslings her longbow and, still on horseback, rides next to Kerin. She says quietly, "If this is another ambush, we'll have to protect the caravan as well. They're under our charge since we're escorting them."

[sblock=spells]0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2008)

"I agree" replies Kerin to Lily "Though they may be more able than they appear. My suspicion would be our eye-less friend, more than likely alone though. Still caution is warranted." replies Kerin as he unslings his own bow and gives Swift a pat on the flank. 

"Keef, if this escalates, keep Swift calm as he will want to join in any fight, and we can have him dragging that cart around like that."


----------



## WarShrike (May 15, 2008)

"At least one horse in or on the other side of that shack." says Xaros, dismounting. "Might be nothing, but with One-Eye so close AND the fact Mr. Keef knows this person, well, it warrants caution."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 15, 2008)

there is a humming in the air around Craig, and children begin disappearing into the cover of the wagons.  Chainia pulls a sling from around her waist. 

The farmer looks up again when he hears Xaros call, and seeing at  least some of you readying weapons he makes like a rabbit, dashing behind the shed and out of sight.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 15, 2008)

Cait waits for the others to act, not wanting to be in front if a fray occurs.


----------



## knight_isa (May 15, 2008)

OOC: I hate to burst your bubble, but you don't get aerial form until 5th level.

When he sees the fleeing farmer, Rayburn decides that now would be a good time to cast _mage armor_, and does so.


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2008)

Kerin looks around at the others readying weapons, and decides that a stand off here won't solve anything. So he re-slings his bow. "Cover me" is all he says simply as he takes his shield and heads over to the field heading towards the shack, his sword in still in the scabbard, but ready at hand.


----------



## WarShrike (May 16, 2008)

Xaros takes a knee to steady himself for better aim, making sure however that he does so on a patch of grass and well away from the mud.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 16, 2008)

before Kerin can reach him on foot, the farmer bursts out from behind the shack riding (unsteadily) on a lean chestnut war horse. The road you are on goes west, he is headed northwest, across the fields. He can reach nearly 160' away from you, but Lily and Xaros have prepared shots.


----------



## WarShrike (May 16, 2008)

As he pulls the trigger on his crossbow, Xaros mutters: "If i'm wrong about this, i might just owe this fellow a new horse. Oh well, better safe than sorry."

Shooting the horse:  Ranged Attack (1d20+5=20, 1d8+1=7)


----------



## Dekana (May 16, 2008)

"Hya! Ride, Champ!" cries Lily as she kicks her pony into action. Her steed gallops forward, and then Lily, at the furthest range she thinks she can manage, casts a spell in an effort to paralyze the escaping farmer.

[sblock=spells/ooc]Pony move action: ride 30 feet closer to the farmer.
Lily standard action: cast Hold Person (range 130 feet, duration 3 rounds, will save or paralyzed, target can attempt a new will save each round as a full round action), DC 16.
No concentration check is needed for the spell since her horse only made a single move action. Unless this counts as combat, no Ride check is needed either. I can hardly imagine a Pony getting frightened by this though, haha.

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 17, 2008)

The fact that the horse is already riding, too far away for a throwing weapon and already under attack by her allies causes Cait to ignore the situation for the moment. Rather she's going to dismount and look around the area where the farmer had been farming to see if there is anything of note there.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 19, 2008)

The farmer freezes for just an instant and then clutches the horse harder.
Xaros' bolt slams into the rump of the horse, but the war-trained beast barely flinches as it continues across the fields.  

With the rest of  the party dismounted, Rayburn is the only person in position to follow the rider, although Lilly could stay close enough to provide support. 

Cait you move to where farmer was, you can see immediately that some of the "weeds " ...
IRL: DM runs to catch bus  

... that the farmer was pulling was actually wheat. The area is somewhat disturbed, but its hard to tell more than that.


----------



## knight_isa (May 19, 2008)

Rayburn looks around, realizes that he's the only one on horseback and mutters "_Wonderful_" before setting off after the rider.

If he manages to close to _wand of magic missile_ range (130'), he'll shoot the rider.
If he approaches a tree line or embankment or something else that could hide an ambush, he'll stop.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 20, 2008)

The Chase is on! 
Across the fields the two (three?) novice riders gallop, and slowly the rest of you can see Rayburn closeing on his target. There does not seem to be any other ambushers in the immediate area.  Craig Climbs ontop of a wagon "I don't see anyone else nearby."  (and neither does Xaros whose eyes are probably better) 

Rayburn the weeks you have spent with this steed are paying off and it responds to you putting on greater speed. But after riding for 3 rounds, you can see a shallow gully coming up, and it looks like the other guy is going to jump it. Your not sure if your within wand range, you think he is close to the max range. 

OOC: Rayburn's horsemanship 12+3+2(cirumstance)=17 
Farmers horsemanship = 9. 
Lily, if you are following you are 1 round behind Rayburn.


----------



## Dekana (May 20, 2008)

Lily gives chase, but she is unsure of what to do if she catches up with the farmer. He hasn't made any overtly hostile actions; he could have simply seen the band of heavily armored nobles approaching then fled thinking they were bandits. With this in mind, she doesn't let loose an arrow just yet.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 20, 2008)

Cait looks to those who haven't given chase and points to the ground. She bends over and picks up a few broken strands of grain and shakes it angrily towards the fleeing rider. " He's obviously a spy of some sort. This isn't weeding, it's just destruction of someone's field. We should see what happened to the real farmer. Shall we check out the inside of the shanty while our companions catch him?"


----------



## WarShrike (May 20, 2008)

"Good call. Uh, ladies first." says Xaros, reloading.


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2008)

"Wouldn't that make you first Xaros" laughs Kerin as he continues to head to the shed.


----------



## knight_isa (May 21, 2008)

_I really shouldn't have skipped those riding lessons..._

Rayburn hopes fervently that the fleeing rider fails in his attempt to clear the gully, but visions of himself tumbling end over end into the mud with the horse rolling over him stop him short of jumping it himself.  He wont spend a charge on the wand unless he is sure the rider is within range.

If the rider does crash and burn so Rayburn can catch up to him, Rayburn will try to get him to surrender rather than shoot him.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 21, 2008)

"YeeHa!"  the farmer clears the gully with a mighty bound, while a moment later Rayburn pulls up short, and looks down into the watery trench.   The man hits another track and gallops off to the west, making good on his escape.  

Meanwhile  the halflings still cluster defensively around their wagons, Keef standing among them with the horses. 
Cait, Kerin and Xaros surround the door of the shack, who is opening it again? 



OOC: farmer horsemanship= nat 20


----------



## knight_isa (May 21, 2008)

Rayburn grimaces as the rider disappears from view.  "It's a pity I'm not a dashing swordsman," he mutters to himself.

He waits a moment longer, watching for a horde of bandits or some such to appear, then returns to the others.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 22, 2008)

Cait just looks at the others and waits with a smile on her face, knowing that one of them will take the hint and get the door.


----------



## Dekana (May 22, 2008)

Lily has had not even informal training in riding a horse. Not confident that she could make the jump, she slows her pony to a crawl when she reaches the gully. Lily looks for a way to get across slowly.


----------



## knight_isa (May 23, 2008)

When Rayburn sees Lily look for a way to cross the gully he says, "I don't think you'll want to cross now.  By the time you reach him he will have alerted any accomplices.  It's probably best that we go meet up with the others."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 23, 2008)

One of the men kicks the door open, with sword or X-bow at the ready. 

There is a dead body in the shack, but contrary to your expectations he seems in no hurry to get up and attack.  There is a familiar single arrow through his chest, and blood stains on the dirt floor leading from the door, to where he lies slumped on the floor.  
The shack seems to be storage with several shovels, hoes, a pile of sacks, a harness and a plow.  There is a broken padlock lying on the floor.  There are also several crude boxes and cabinets.

Lily the best way across looks like about 80' to the east, where the bank is shallower.  It will however, put you further behind the escapee.

OOC: There was almost a spontaneous zombie, but I decided that more violence would be coming soon enough.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 23, 2008)

Well this is unfortunate. Cait says dryly. She walks over to the man to check of a pulse, curious to see if she can provide any help. Once she finds none she'll start searching around the house to see if there are any clues to why someone would have killed the farmer, although she suspects she already knows.

 They must be very desperate to find us. Whoever they are anyway. I would like to know why this man is after us. Do you think he has something to do with Southwick?


----------



## Dekana (May 24, 2008)

Knowing the better rider will escape her if she gives chase, Lily opts to fire off an arrow at the man. If the shot misses (or it just doesn't bring him down), she returns to the rest of the group near the shack.

MW Composite Longbow: atk:+4, dmg: d6+1, 20x3 (range inc. 110ft)


----------



## Fenris (May 24, 2008)

"This death lies upon me, for I failed to stop the man who slew him. I failed for I could not strike true enough, not catch him as he fled, now this farmer has paid the price for my failure."

With a sigh, Kerin sheathes his sword, grabs a shovel and heads out to the filed and quietly starts digging a grave.


----------



## WarShrike (May 24, 2008)

"Don't blame yourself, Kerin," says Xaros "this man has been dead for some time. Most likely since crossing paths with One-Eye yesterday. The only thing we can do is deal with him when we catch up to him."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 24, 2008)

Lily's hail mary shot falls short,  and the two return to the rest of the company.  Where Kerin is digging a grave.   Cait, you don't find anything with a quick search through the shack. (Xaros you think she missed a couple of spots.) 

Craig starts to look nervous as Kerin continues to dig : "Shouldn't we be moving along?

OOC: Lily Bow 13+4-8 =9 ; Cait's Search 9+0=9


----------



## WarShrike (May 25, 2008)

Xaros double checks Cait's search. Upon hearing Craig, he says: "Go on ahead if you like, we'll catch up."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 27, 2008)

“At this point I think we all need to stay together, anyway we wouldn’t get far without his horse. “   
then Craig begins to pace, alternating staring up the road and across the fields where the rider was last seen. 

After Kerin digs a minute, several Halflings led by Chania come over to help.  Craig continues to pace back and forth. The work goes faster with many hands, and when you finish, the Halflings wipe off their sweat of honest exertion and exchange warm smiles and friendly nods. 

Xaros and Cait : [sblock] a search of the building reveals a false back in a cabinet, containing - a chunk of amber with an insect trapped inside.  It is wrapped in a note “In case of attack, once per day, say  _alfaerun,_ remember to pick up after use.” [/sblock] 
 
OOC: Did anyone else help with the burial? 
Xaros' Search 8+13=21 
What marching order are you taking when setting off again?


----------



## WarShrike (May 27, 2008)

"Fascinating" exclaims Xaros as he holds up the gem for his companions. "A magical trinket. I love magical trinkets. Says here it's useable once a day. I suspect it summons some kind of guardian. Most likely a giant insect, judging by the contents."

Xaros waits expectantly for a moment to allow any of his companions to claim it. If no one does, he slips it quietly into one of his pouches, as well as the note.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 27, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Fascinating" exclaims Xaros as he holds up the gem for his companions. "A magical trinket. I love magical trinkets. Says here it's useable once a day. I suspect it summons some kind of guardian. Most likely a giant insect, judging by the contents."
> 
> Xaros waits expectantly for a moment to allow any of his companions to claim it. If no one does, he slips it quietly into one of his pouches, as well as the note.




Cait smiles at him and gestures with an open hand.  Since you are so fond of them, why don't you take it?


----------



## knight_isa (May 28, 2008)

Rayburn only goes about halfway back before turning around and watching in the direction of the fleeing rider with a concerned look on his face.  He eventually returns to the gully and keeps watch from there.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

As the burial is finished, Kerin looks to Lily expectantly.


----------



## Dekana (May 29, 2008)

Lily stands over the finished grave with a mild frown, as if something just hurt her personally. "Well everyone, if I may say a few words for the deceased. I did not have the pleasure of knowing this farmer in life. But he has kept a healthy field, a modest living area, and had someone in his life who cared enough about him to give a protective trinket." (_The lot of good it did him_)

"We mourn for the deceased and give prayer that his spirit may find comfort - and the safety he did not find in life - with his relatives in the beyond. We give prayer that news of his passing will reach any of his family members both swiftly and gently. We also give prayer that his murderer will brought to justice before he has the chance to harm anyone else." Lily motions to the others for a silent prayer (or moment of silence) then mounts her Pony once more.

To the nobles, she says "I suspect it will be up to us to make real that last prayer. Are we ready to track down the murderer before he disappears into the next kingdom?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2008)

The other halflings bow their heads in silence and give reassuring pats to Kerin and Lily as they return to the wagons.  Craig pulls his wagons back, behind you mounted nobles, and walks beside Kerin and Swift with the lead wagon. 

After traveling about an hour with the slow moving wagons, you come up over a small ridge. 100’ away, and slightly below, you see ten scale-armored men in grey uniforms, riding horses down the road.  Behind them is a single man mounted on a familiar warhorse, *He has black hair and an eye-patch*, with a scarf covering his nose and mouth.  The “farmer” you last saw riding the warhorse is walking beside his stirrup.

Lily’s prayer for justice may need a little work to implement, but the tracking is easy.  
Xaros recognizes the men in gray as mercenaries such as his family often employs, you think they are based out of Bremenburg. 

OOC: Xaros’ bardic knowledge  10+5 =15 
You have initiative.


----------



## Dekana (May 29, 2008)

ooc: Does it look like they've seen us yet?
Perception +8
Initiative +1


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

"My venegance shall not be denied again. Keef unharness Swift."  orders Kerin as he unlsings his bow and nocks an arrow.

OOC: holding the attack for the moment.


----------



## WarShrike (May 30, 2008)

Xaros draws and loads his crossbow. "Mercenaries, ladies and gentlemen. For a moment there i thought he was going to set the local guardsmen on us. _Say..._ i wonder if we might make them a better offer. Their employer is a murderer and a scoundrel after all, and they'd certainly make a better name for themselves by aiding nobility rather than assaulting it. Anyone want to parlay with them before the feathers start to fly?"


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Xaros draws and loads his crossbow. "Mercenaries, ladies and gentlemen. For a moment there i thought he was going to set the local guardsmen on us. _Say..._ i wonder if we might make them a better offer. Their employer is a murderer and a scoundrel after all, and they'd certainly make a better name for themselves by aiding nobility rather than assaulting it. Anyone want to parlay with them before the feathers start to fly?"





"How much coin do you have Xaros?"


----------



## WarShrike (May 30, 2008)

"Well," says Xaros dismally, "i only have about 10 golden crowns, but my house will back any offer i make, within reason of course. You?"


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 30, 2008)

OOC: yes, they really can't miss you. 
their reaction will be posted by end of day


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=EvilHalfling]
Hey EH,
I just got your email, _today_! Go figure. I tried to reply but it bounced back to me.

I was a bit confused by it as I had posted several times on the last page. Then I saw the date of the message. So I don't know why the message took took so long to get to me.

But I do need to apologize to you for my lack of posting in general. You are running a great game and I enjoy Kerin. May had been a really trying month in real life for me and i know my posting has been sporatic. It should be getting better.

Hopefully I am playing a paladin in a way that works in your world.

[/sblock]

When the men close to shouting distance Kerin calls out "Hold and state your purpose!"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 2, 2008)

Keef dismounts and quickly begins unhooking Swift.  

The riders glance up at your group, they halt look to One-eye for a response. He mutters  a few words, then one of the mercenaries begins giving orders.  Eight men move their horses to the side of the road, dismount and stake down their horses. The other two remain mounted and load light crossbows.  One-eye then gives further instructions to the farmer at his side.

The young man calls out :  “One-eye says that the halflings are not part of this conflict and free to withdraw.  The rest of you should surrender and you will not be injured. ”

Craig dithers.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 2, 2008)

"He's right there, Craig." says Xaros, dismounting. "Yours shouldn't get involved in this. If you still need a horse, take mine. I'll take One-Eye's."

Xaros looks for a good sized tree, stone, or fallen trunk to take some cover behind. "I'm betting he hasn't told his men who we are. I think they should know that if they kill us, they will be hunted men till the day they die."


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 2, 2008)

"Technically, they'd only be hunted if they failed to kill all of us, no?  And if they fail to kill all of us, wouldn't imply that we killed all of them?"  Rayburn shrugs.  "I suppose it couldn't hurt to warn them, but I doubt it will help much either."

"If violence does ensue, I do have a _color spray_ prepared.  If I can manage to get close enough, I can probably incapacitate a large number of them."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2008)

"Sounds good."  replies Kerin to Xaros.

Kerin shouts back at the group. "Our quarrel is with One-eye. We seek to bring him to justice for banditry and murder. Absolve yourselves of his treachery while you can or you will face the same fate as his previous band who are buried several miles back this road. Know that we are of noble birth and a terrible venegance shall beset you should you raise arms against us. Choose the right and abandon the wicked man who brought you here or face death."

OOC: persuasion +8


----------



## Dekana (Jun 2, 2008)

"I can repeat my creation of a fog cloud like the last bandit attack. I do hope we can drive away or defeat these mercenaries without _killing_ them all. Unlike One-eye and his gang, the mercs might not have signed up thinking they would commit a crime at all." 

Lily dismounts from her pony and leads him to Craig. "No, take my Pony instead. Champ here is a loyal steed, but he doesn't have much heart for battle. Besides, he'll be easier for you to ride than _him_." she glances up at Xaros's towering horse.

Preparing for battle in the event diplomacy fails, Lily withdraws her longbow then casts two spells on Kerin. The first improves his magical resistance, and the second enhances the power of his longsword.

Kerin: You get a +3 resistance bonus on the next saving throw if you need to make one in the next hour. Also, your Longsword is +1 for the next 3 minutes (Lily casts this after we see how the diplomacy goes)

Evilhalfling: using the Protection domain power on Kerin, and casting Magic Weapon on his longsword after the diplomacy ends.

[sblock=spells]0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 3, 2008)

Xaros finds a large stone that provides cover within a single move of he road. 
Cait slides down off her mount, and loops the reins around a short tree. Her hands remain empty as she contemplates the dangers of taking animal form for combat again.  Craig joins Keef in detaching Swift, while another halfling holds Champ at the ready. 
“But daaaad we can’t abandon our friends, If we run those guys will never back down.”  Chaina pleads, her sling in hand.  

One-eye continues talking to the mercenaries, but even Xaros can make out only a few of his words [sblock] *“My patron will..” *  [/sblock] 

The mercenaries continue moving, from this distance its hard to see if Kerin is having an impact.  Four finish tying their horses and ready maces and shields.  The two mounted men dismount and form a second rank with two others who also load x-bows.  The last two mercs continue to fuss with the horses.   
One-eye draws a longbow and takes up a position behind the two lines of armored men.  The farmer stays by his stirrup. 

Ooc: Kerin’s diplomacy 13+8 =21 :  perception rolls avg = 4+ mods


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 4, 2008)

Xaros begins singing a rousing song.
Singing Check (1d20+9=26) ooc: just checking vocal quality.
Inspire Courage: +1 Morale bonus to saves against Charm and Fear, +1 Morale bonus on attack and damage rolls for this round and the next 5 rounds for all allies, himself included. Standard action. 
Next Standard Action, unless the mercenaries surrender or whatnot, Xaros will begin firing into the crossbowmen.


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 4, 2008)

Rayburn suddenly remembers the last time he was on a horse and faced by an archer as he simultaneously realizes that he is the only one still on horseback.  He quickly dismounts and tethers his horse.

"No sense in being the most visible target," he mutters to himself.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2008)

knight_isa said:
			
		

> Rayburn suddenly remembers the last time he was on a horse and faced by an archer as he simultaneously realizes that he is the only one still on horseback.  He quickly dismounts and tethers his horse.
> 
> "No sense in being the most visible target," he mutters to himself.




"It's alright Rayburn, that's my job."  replies Kerin with a grin. Now that Swift is unhitched, Kerin swings up into the saddle.


----------



## Dekana (Jun 4, 2008)

*HP: 17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

"Let's try to meet the mercenaries away from here. I don't want the battle taking place too close to the caravan." To emphasize this, Lily begins walking, not quite at full speed, toward One-eye's gang.

ooc: move 30' closer.

Any more preparations to be made?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 4, 2008)

One-eye gives another quiet command, and a mercenary in the second rank yells – “Forward, double step, take them alive if you can.”  The two lines of mercenaries march quickly up the 20’ wide road.  The two men staying with the horses load their crossbows.  One-eye holds an arrow nocked, waiting.  His warhorse easily keeps pace behind the formation, while the farmer trots to keep up.  
The front line is now only 40’ from Lily, 70’ from the rest of you. 
Cait decides to try spells this time, and conjures a fist-sized ball of fire into her hand. 
- Xaros has his crossbow ready to fire the next round. 

Ooc: need a sketch? Or does the field seem clear enough? 
Xaros you can keep singing while attacking, just not spellcasting/diplomacy. 
See OOC: talking the talk thread for other commentary.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

Now mounted, Kerin readies his lance and shield and trots forward to keep up with Lily.


----------



## Dekana (Jun 6, 2008)

_Whoops, I didn't mean to get _that_ close._ thinks Lily at seeing the mercenaries close the gap. She takes cover behind Kerin's horse, and then calls back to Craig. "If you really want to help, form your men into a line of spears! If we get into trouble, we can fall back to you."

She then turns back to the battle and points directly at One-eye. She declares something quite menacing at him, but her words are unintelligible. At her command, a shining shortsword of pure force manifests itself right beside the bandit leader - and strikes at his horse.

[sblock=spells/actions]Move 10ish feet to get behind Kerin, std action to cast Spiritual Weapon. Yondalla's favored weapon is a shortsword, so that's the form it takes. The weapon can't be harmed by physical attacks, but let's see if One-eye knows that.   
Spiritual weapon: Attack +6 [bab 2 + 4 wis], Damage 1d8+1, 19-20x2

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Spiritual Weapon: 3 rounds
Magic Weapon: 20 rounds (I'll say about 1 minute has passed since she cast it?)[/sblock]


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 6, 2008)

Seeing the battle started, Rayburn draws his trusty wand of _magic missile_ and advances to join Lily behind Kerin and Swift.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 7, 2008)

Xaros opens fire, his bolt smashes into a crossbowman, wounding him. 
As Lily chants one-eye fires on her, but misses. 
The shimmering blade conjured by Lily pieces his warhorse which shakes its mane but continues forward.  
The Farmer dashes to the other side of the horse, moving away from the blade. 
Cait throws her fire at the wounded crossbowman, he is scorched an bleeding, but still upright.  She advances to join Lilly and Rayburn. 
Craig has one cart turning, it is currently sideways, blocking the road. behind it his men hook Champ to the second cart. Chania's voice can still be heard arguing. 

The mercenaries answer with a hail of crossbow bolts, one at each of you. Rayburn takes a solid hit in his left thigh, and Cait is grazed. 
The front line raises their shields defensively, and both lines move slowly forward.  The wounded crossbowman ducks to take cover behind the line.   

OOC: distance to front line: Kerin 20' others 30' xaros & halflings 50' 
Xaros 15+5+1 (5dmg) ; Lilly 11+6 (5dmg) ; Cait 19 touch, (4dmg)  
@Rayburn 23(6dmg) @Cait 22(2dmg) 

Merc5 @-9hp  +4 ac from cover. 
Warhorse  @-4hp 
Rayburn @ -6hp (second wind perhaps?) 
Cait @ -2hp


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 9, 2008)

"Rayburn, come here, it's marginally safer." exclaims Xaros as he takes careful aim at the wounded crossbowman. "I'm going to show these morons there's no place to hide from a _real_ archer."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2008)

Kerin shakes his head at the men's seeming desire to settle this with violence, and spurs Swift forward, lance down, charging at the lead man.


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 9, 2008)

Still having flashbacks of the previous battle with archers, Rayburn nearly turns and joins Xaros, but after a moment's hesitation advances and blasts the mercenaries with a _color spray_ instead.

_Color spray_ Will DC 14.  If he can catch both ranks without getting into melee range, he will.  He can only do this if the two ranks are only 5' apart.  If not, he'll just catch the first rank (probably 3 people, assuming they're 5' apart).

Also, no second wind, Rayburn isn't down to half yet (11/17).


----------



## Dekana (Jun 9, 2008)

*HP: 17/17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, Touch: 12, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

Lily tracks a crossbow bolt as it flies over her shoulder and slams into Rayburn. She immediately turns so she can help her injured charge, but the man walks right past her as he advances to the mercenaries! "Wait for me!" she cries out as she follows after him.

Just managing to catch up with him as he blasts a spray of color onto the enemy, she yanks out the bolt (rather painfully for Rayburn) and casts a healing spell to stem the bleeding. Meanwhile, her conjured shortsword independently continues its assault on One-eye's warhorse.

[sblock=spells/actions]Move 20 feet to get behind Rayburn, std action to spontaneously cast Cure Light Wounds in place of Doom. Without new orders, the shortsword continues attacking its last target - one-eye's horse. 
Spiritual weapon: Attack +6, Damage 1d8+1, 19-20x2
Cure Light Wounds: 1d8+3

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Spiritual Weapon: 2 rounds
Magic Weapon: 19 rounds (on Kerin)[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC: Woot!   For details


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> OOC: Woot!   For details




OOC: Congrats! If you post before Saturday, I'll kick your butt. Enjoy this first week with her. You'll never get it back.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 14, 2008)

The Two lines have 5’ of space between them. 
Rayburn dashes up blasts a swirling array of colors over the men, catching 3 in the front line and the wounded man in the middle.  The four of them stare stupidly into the light, then collapse.  Kerin’s lance glances off the defensively held shield of the last trooper in the front line.  
Cait will toss a second ball of fire past One-eye’s shoulder. 

The mercenary in the back line snaps at order, and the two crossbowmen in the corners step back and off the road, then reload their crossbows.  The one on the right nearly looses his footing in the mud, and barely finishes loading his bow, while the one the left shoots at Rayburn, missing. 
Two bolts come from the men guarding the horses, but they miss so badly it is difficult to tell where they were aimed.  The mercenary leader will then drop his crossbow, set his mace and shield and step forward.  The last man in the front line bashes Kerin with his mace.

One-eye will shoot twice at Lily then turn his horse away from the shimmering blade, and trot 5’ further away.  The blade only nicks his horse, following its movement.  

Kerin 7+6+2+1 = 16; Xaros 5+7=11; Lily heals 5hp Shining blade 15(3 hp); Cait 2+3+1=6 
Mercs : 23  (5 dmg) One-eye AC 17,10 vs Lily ; crossbowman 7,8, 10 

On-eye’s horse@ -7 hp
Kerin: @ -5
Rayburn @ -1 
Cait @ -2


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 16, 2008)

Shaking a little with relief at the mercenaries' lack of resistance, Rayburn retreats to let the more martially inclined finish things off.  As he passes Lily he offers a heartfelt "Thank you, Lily."

As he retreats, he points his faithful _wand of magic missile_ and zaps the mercenary that just shot at him.

OOC: Move back 30', activate wand.
WoMM [41]: 2d4+2


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 16, 2008)

Xaros grumbles after missing his target. He then shifts his aim to One-Eye and fires again.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 19, 2008)

bump. 
The next round will be posted this afternoon - I may be making a lot of assumptions.


----------



## Dekana (Jun 19, 2008)

*HP: 17/17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, Touch: 12, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

Lily's conjured shortsword takes one final swing at One-Eye's horse before puffing out of existence. Meanwhile, Lily fires off an arrow at the horse then steps away from the line of mercenaries.

[sblock=spells/actions]MW Composite Longbow: +5+1*, dmg: d6+2+1* (* if within 30ft) .... includes Inspire Courage
Move 20 feet backwards.
Spiritual weapon: Attack +6, Damage 1d8+1, 19-20x2

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Spiritual Weapon: 1 round
Magic Weapon: 18 rounds (on Kerin)[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 20, 2008)

One-eye fires a single devastating arrow at Lily, and turns away.  The farmer pleads with him"You can't leve me Sir, ill be hung for sure! I might tell them what I know...  
Xaros reloads and fires missing On-eye. Lily’s sword nicks the horse, and then vanishes.  Her arrow strikes true, sinking into its ribs. Kerin’s attack bounces off a raised shield.  One of Swift’s hooves catches the mercenary leader.  Cait’s flame does not return, so she changes to leopard form and stalks forward threateningly.   
The nearby mercenaries both shoot Rayburn, its quite painful. The men guarding the horses shoot wildly at Cait.  The frontline of mercenaries has no luck hitting anyone.  

Without a word, One-eye turns, slings his bow and reaches down to pull the farmer up in front of him on the horse. His free hand touches his belt, the dagger noticeable only by its now empty sheath....

OOC: Xaros 9+6=15  spirit weapon 15+5 (2 dmg); L’s bow 17+5 =23 (5dmg) Kerin 7+6, swift 12+6 (5 dmg);  Magic missiles: 5 damage 
One-eye, 20@ lily (10 dmg) 
X-bows 12,9@Cait;   23,16@ rayburn 6+4 damage; Maces 6,9@Kerin 
One-eye’s horse @ -17hp 
Lily @ -10hp 
Rayburn @ -11hp 
Merc1 -5hp
Merc8  -5hp


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 22, 2008)

"Gah... I'm turning into a pincushion again," chokes Rayburn.  He turns and runs to take cover near Xaros, where he steels himself and removes the arrows.  After removing the arrows he takes a deep breath to calm himself and mutters, "I think my new goal in life is to learn _protection from arrows_."

OOC: Second wind.  +1/4 hp (+4, so his status is -7), right?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

Kerin spurs Swift forward, sword drawn to try to reach One-eye and the farmer in time to prevent another murder.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 23, 2008)

Xaros leans over and touches Rayburn's wounds gently, healing magic flowing from his hand into the mage's body. (CLW 1d8+2).

"I know how it feels." he says with a wry smile. "That's why im taking cover back here."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Kerin are you having Swift bullrush the mercenary between you and One-eye or going off the road to circle him and the crossbowman, 
also what do you do if you reach them? 
Rayburn: yup +1/4 hp for second wind.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> OOC: Kerin are you having Swift bullrush the mercenary between you and One-eye or going off the road to circle him and the crossbowman,
> also what do you do if you reach them?
> Rayburn: yup +1/4 hp for second wind.




OOC: Around if there is room, when I reach them Kerin will try to pull the farmer to his own horse, or at least off the horse of One eye.


----------



## Dekana (Jun 26, 2008)

*HP: 7/17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, Touch: 12, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

Lily walks awkardly to keep up with Rayburn, One-eye's arrow still poking out of a joint in her armor. "Phew!" she says to Rayburn. "Hang on, I'll get to you next." After all, the first duty of the cleric is to keep herself standing!

[sblock=spells/actions]
Move next to Rayburn.
Exchange Obscuring Mist for Cure Light Wounds on herself. 1d8+3 healing.

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Magic Weapon: 17 rounds (on Kerin)[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 27, 2008)

Kerin dashes around the mercenaries but is having trouble controlling the horse.  (one merc swings wildly as he passes) Kerin still reaches One-eye in time and makes a one handed grab to pull the farmer away to safety.  The struggle goes bad, until finally the farmer half-falls off the horse, a dagger hilt protruding from his back, heart’s blood pouring from the wound.  The fall leaves nope hope of him surviving. 

Cait pounces on the wounded mercenary swinging at Kerin, and pulls him down.  The last unwounded merc closes with her, grazing the noble leopard with his mace.
Lily wounds fade away, Raburn has only a bruise remaining, right up until Lily is hit with another bolt.  The other nearby crossbow man holsters his bow and sets mace and shield instead of reloading. THe two men further away wait with loaded bows.  

Kerin [sblock]“Two-eyes!” the dying man gasps[/sblock] 
OOC: Kerin ride 2+8=10, touch AC 24, Grapple nat 1 
One-eye ac26, 12 damage.  ; Cait ac18, 7 damage. 
Lily’s Cure Light wounds 10 hp; Xaros heals 6 
Mercs @ Kerin AoO 10, mace17@ Cait (4 dmg)  X-bows nat 20@ Lily (dmg 8) 
Reyburn@ -1hp
Lily@-8hp 
Cait@-4hp
One-eye’s horse @ -17hp 
Merc 2,3,4 (stunned) ;  Merc 5, -5hp (stunned) ; Merc6 -7hp ; Merc7 -12 (down) ; Merc8 -5hp
Rogues galley (as all sig links are broken)


----------



## knight_isa (Jun 27, 2008)

Rayburn lets out a sigh of relief as Xaros' spell heals him.  "Thank you, Xaros.  I guess I was hoping they would miss more often."

After Lily offers her assistance Rayburn reponds, "Thank you, Lily, but I am alright for the moment."

Rayburn then pokes his head up over the rock and looks for a suitable target to zap.

OOC: Rayburn targets One Eye's horse if it is in range (130').  If not, he'll target the merc threatening Cait.
WoMM [40]: 2d4+2


----------



## Dekana (Jun 27, 2008)

*HP: 9/17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, Touch: 12, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

_Ahh! This is going nowhere!_ thinks the frustrated cleric. Another six seconds, another arrow-wound healed.

[sblock=spells/actions]
Exchange Sanctuary for Cure Light Wounds on herself. 1d8+3 healing.

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Magic Weapon: 16 rounds (on Kerin)[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 30, 2008)

Xaros shifts his attention back to the battlefield and attempts to shoot annother crossbowman.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 1, 2008)

Xaros hits, bringing down a crossbowman.  Lily heals completely, Cait’s teeth slide off the armored mercenary.    One-eyes horse falls as twin bolts of power slam into it, the lightly armored rider rolling safely clear.  His bow, too causally stowed, now lies on the far side of his horse.

Kerin presses his warhorse forward and brings down a mighty blow on One-eye, cutting into his shoulder. 
“Shoot his Horse” One-eye yells, and pulls his sword as he runs to the two mercenaries guarding the horses. 
The unwounded mercenary kicks one of his stunned comrades “Crap.” He then turns to look at the three of you up the road, while still fending off the leopard with his shield. ”What terms would you offer for our surrender?”    the wounded crossbowman reloads, but holds his shot. 


OOC: Kerin 14+5+1=20, (11 dmg)  AoO: Swift 9+6, Kerin 10+6
Raybrun shoots horse 10 dmg
One’s ride check 23 
Xaros shoots x-boman m6 13+6 =19 (10dmg)
Lily Heals, 10 hp 
Cait attacks M8 6+6 =12
Stunning round 3. 
Merc8 -5hp
Merc 2,3,4 (stunned) ;  Merc 5, -5hp (stunned) ; Merc6 -17hp (down) ; Merc7 -13hp (down)


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 2, 2008)

"You were given the opportuinity to do the right thing, and you passed it up. Deal with it." Xaros calls back as he reloads his weapon. He then aims at that crossbowman and shoots.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2008)

Kerin glares back at Xaros.
"The terms I give for your surrender are your lives. Flee the employ of this murderer who has killed in cold blood before you." says Kerin pointing to the body of the farmer lying in the road with One-eye's dagger sticking out of him.
"He does not value your service or your life. Only his own. Be your own men, drop your weapons and we shall spare your life, serve the murderer and die with him." shouts Kerin as he swings at One-eye again.


----------



## Dekana (Jul 2, 2008)

Lily moves to place herself in between Xaros and the mercenaries. Still, Xaros has a clear shot to them; Lily is hardly tall enough to block his aim.  She faces him and says angrily, "What are you doing?! You can't _shoot_ them after they've surrendered!" She then calls to the crossbowman, "The one-eyed knave you follow is a fugitive. Help us capture him and you will not die today as honorless criminals."

ooc: Move action only. Persuasion is +2 if needed. (aiding Kerin?)


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 3, 2008)

Rayburn aims the wand at One-Eye as he says, "In all fairness, Lily, they *were* given an opportunity to surrender, and they chose not to take it.  I'm not sure that showing them mercy now sets a good precedent."

If One-eye seems to be in range (130'), Rayburn then zaps him.  If he is not, then Rayburn stows the wand and retrieves his shortbow.

OOC: _WoMM_ [40]: 2d4+2


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 4, 2008)

Xaros’ shot misses, and Cait backs off, she growls and follows after Kerin.   Kerin catches up with One-eye,  but he dodges nimbly out of the way. Then he turns savagely on Swift and cuts him deep with a pair of blows. 
* “This is the real world sir, where peasants are expendable, but don’t make me kill you.”  *
The pair of magical bolts quickly cross the 110’ of distance only to dissolve in a splash of light as they reach One-eye. 

The unwounded merc drops his mace, and tosses aside his quiver of bolts.  “Disarm boys!”  The crossbowman releases the tension in his bow and unfastens his quiver as well.  Adding to Lily “I’m sorry miss but surrendering or departing a lost battle is far more acceptable to the guild than turning on an employer would be.” 
The two crossbowmen near One-eye and Kerin also uncock their crossbows, one steps back out of the way, and the other stays to calm his half of the riding horses. 

OOC: 
Kerin persuasion 15+8 = 23 
Lily persuasion 8+2+2= 12 

Xaros 6+6 ; Kerin 10+6 
One-eye AC 16, 23 damage (7+10)
One-eye @-11 hp 
Swift@-17hp


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2008)

"Peasants may be expendable to you, but they are still persons, and to kill one so is still murder." retorts Kerin, very angry now at the attacks on Swift and he attacks One-eye again.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 7, 2008)

"Okay, they're weapons are on the ground. _Now_ they surrendered. Merely discussing the possibility of surrender doesn't make it so." states Xaros, who is suddenly struck by annother thought. "Rayburn, those men you magiced, do they _know_ their team surrendered, or are they going to come out of that trance with the same mindset they had when you put them in it?"


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 7, 2008)

"They appear to be unconscious still, so I would assume they are unaware of the surrender." 

Rayburn calls out to the mercenaries as he moves towards One-Eye (skirting the mercenaries).  "Disarm those that that were magicked.  When they awaken, they may be somewhat disoriented.  Make sure they are aware of your surrender."

OOC: Double move towards One-Eye (60')


----------



## Dekana (Jul 8, 2008)

*HP: 17/17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, Touch: 12, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

Lily nods at the mercenary who answered her, and then, satisfied that One-eye is the only remaining threat, she moves closer and fires an arrow at him.

[sblock=spells/actions]
Move 20 feet closer to One-eye.
		MW Composite Longbow: +5, dmg: d6+2 .... includes Inspire Courage

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Magic Weapon: 15 rounds (on Kerin)[/sblock]


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 8, 2008)

Kerin wounds One-eye again, this time its minimal.  Cait charges him but misses.
One-eye retaliates by hitting Swift twice more, cutting him down.  Kerin takes a hard fall in plate mail, ending on his back.    “I’m not going to pay for a second warhorse.” One-eye mutters. He checks to make sure his scarf is still in place.  “Stay back!” he yells at those coming up. 
Rayburn, his voice sounds familiar, but you can’t place it.   If you could get your snake close enough, she could probably help. 
The mercenaries begin to slowly disarm their stunned companions.  
Lily and Rayburn move passed the clump of men.  Lily’s arrow misses by a foot. 

OOC: Xaros still has an action this round, post 2 actions if you want. 
Kerin 14+8=22 (4 damage) ; Cait 11+6+2=19 ; Lilly 4+5=9 
One eye AC 22, 19 (6+10 damage) 
Kerin’s horsemanship 6+6-6 (2 damage) (you can choose to fall adjacent or up to 15’ away from One-eye) 
Rayburn Perception 9+7=16.  
Since “A barded animal cannot be used to carry any load other than the rider and normal saddlebags.” I am assuming Swift’s armor was removed when he was hooked up to the wagon.  (not just because I did not notice he was wearing it, really.) 
Stunning round 5, lingering inspire courage round 5 
One-eye @ -15hp 
Swift @ -33hp (of 30) 
Cait@-4hp 
Kerin@-2hp
Rayburn@-1hp


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2008)

Kerin falls heavily next to Swift. The paladin reaches down and quickly offers a short prayer to Pelor ads Swift rises again (lay on Hands 6 hp, Swift @ 3 hp).

Kerin rises and advances on one eye, his sword out and shield readied.

OOC: Lay on hands is a standard action, so I can still move next to One eye, but not attack.


----------



## Dekana (Jul 8, 2008)

Lily strides even closer to One-eye. She wants to see this battle through without any loss of life of her teammates - warhorses included.


[sblock=spells/actions]
Double move 40 feet closer to One-eye.
(how close now?)

0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power

Magic Weapon: 14 rounds (on Kerin)[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 8, 2008)

Action  #1: Shoot One-Eye, reload, move 30' forward towards Kerin and One-Eye.

Action #2: Move 30' closer and cast *Daze* on One-Eye if within range (Will DC 13), otherwise shoot again and reload.


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 8, 2008)

Rayburn strides forward as well and readies a spell, but says nothing.

OOC: Agatha is nearly always with Rayburn, unless otherwise stated.   She is currently with him.  And get her closer to One-Eye?  The man just cut down a horse!

The readied spell is _ray of enfeeblement_, targeted at One-Eye if he attacks, or One-Eye's new horse if he mounts one.  After the move action (30' closer), he's hopefully within range (30').


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: distance from one-eye, after announced moves. 
Other results coming tomorrow, edit actions if you wish. 
Kerin: Adjacent  ; Cait: Adjacent 
Rayburn 20'  (this is pretty close, so Agatha can make her own perception checks)
Lily: 40' 
Xaros: 50'


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 10, 2008)

Xaros barely misses his friends and catches One-eye in the shoulder.  The sounds of battle end the lingering effects of his song.

With Kerin’s touch Swift staggers up and backs away from the melee.   Kerin closes on One-eye with drawn sword.  Cait tries to bite him again, and misses.  One-eye dashes over to a horse and mounts it in a flawless leap.  Cait’s teeth catch at his leg, as he dodges Kerin’s blade.  Rayburn is prepared and the sickly green ray catches the horse on the flank. One-eye rides the horse 25’ away, it is already laboring and not moving any faster than a man on foot.  Xaros’ second bolt passes by him.  One-eye is breathing hard as his frustration gives him strength to continue on despite his wounds.

OOC: Xaros 18+6-4=20 (6dmg) Cait 4+5=9;  AoO Cait: 16+5 (4 damage) Kerin 3+8
Rayburn 10+? Touch (4 strength) Horsemanship checks 23 & 19. Second wind.
One-eye@ -18 hp

Add +25’ to previous distances.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2008)

Kerin draws his bow and shoots at One-eye "You shall not escape justice again!"


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 11, 2008)

Rayburn pockets his _wand of magic missiles_ and draws his shortbow while following One-Eye.  As he does so he says, "Cait, would you mind keeping an eye one the mercenaries?  I'd hate to see them forget their surrender."

OOC: Stow wand (move), move 30' while drawing bow (move)


----------



## Dekana (Jul 12, 2008)

Lily moves 20' closer to One-eye then fires another arrow at him.

 ooc: same mods as last time.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 15, 2008)

Xaros moves 30' closer to One-Eye and shoots at him. "Run, _coward_, run!" he jeers.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 16, 2008)

The arrows go whizzing past One-eye. 
Cait growls and heads back to the mercenaries.  

"So thats how it has to be? "  He dives off the struggling horse, but this time hits the ground badly before stumbling on.  His sword comes out of his sheath, and he advances to menace to the closest enemy - Rayburn.  Agatha's head pops out and her tongue flickers. 
Rayburn -  you get impressions of familiar smells, bread, perfume, leather, hay, horses...home. and then stronger impressions of sweat and steel.   Is One-eye supposed to be familiar? Agatha seems to know him. 

OOC: 
Kerin  11+3=14, Lilly 6+4=10; Xaros  9+6=15 
One-eye horsemanship 13
Perception Agatha 16+7, Rayburn 2+7

Distances: Rayburn adjacent, Kerin 10' Lily 20', Xaros 30'  Cait 60' 

Real life issues


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 16, 2008)

Xaros moves forward 25', digging through one of his pouches on the way. Stopping 5' from One-Eye, he drops a small gemstone on the ground a few feet in front of him and mutters "_Alfaerun_"


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 21, 2008)

Rayburn withdraws, discarding his bow and drawing his rapier.  "You could surrender, you know," Rayburn remarks casually as he studies him, looking for some clue as to his identity.

OOC: Drop bow (free), move to Kerin and draw rapier (move), comment (free), make another spot check (move).


----------



## Dekana (Jul 21, 2008)

*HP: 17/17, AC: 18, Flat: 17, Touch: 12, F: +5, R: +3, W: +8*

Lily expends the last of her powerful restorative magic to revive Swift, Kerin's injured warhorse.

 [sblock=spells/actions]
Move to Swift, expend Aid to cast Cure Moderate Wounds. (2d8+3)

 0 (4): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
 1 (3+1): Doom, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, (Sanctuary)
 2 (2+1): Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, (Aid)
Protection domain power[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2008)

Kerin advances on One-eye, cutting at him with his sword again.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 23, 2008)

Yellow smoke fountains up in front of Xaros, some black shadow expanding within it.  
a 6' long segmented body remains. The massive ant lunges forward, catching One-eye off guard but mandibles still closing only on his armor.  One-eye also nimbly dodges Kerin's stroke.  Then with a pair of slashes he wounds both Kerin and the attacking ant. 
 "That must be part of the fortune you found, your father would  be irate if you used it all up on me." 

Rayburn - with a second look, agatha's imagery begin to make sense, you remember the training fields at home.  The one time the captain of your father's guard put you through paces, pounding hangover making it hard to concentrate on weapons drill.   He had both eyes and his hair wasn't black, but he could be the same man... 

Swift looks better, but stays back.
Finally the mercenaries begin to stir. (round 8 of stun) 
"whats going on?; I can't see!; boss?..."
Cait shifts back to human form with an animal growl: "Anyone not dropping their weapons will be eaten."  

OOC: Warrior Ant 8+3+2=13 ; Kerin 7+8=15 ; 
One-eye AC 29 (unconfirmed)@Kerin (4 damage) ; 21@ant (9damage)  
Cait Intimidate 14+6-1=19 
Rayburn perceptions: 2+7; 18+7 
One-eye @ -15hp
Swift @ -16hp
Cait@-4hp
Kerin@-6hp
Rayburn@-1hp
Ant@-9hp


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 25, 2008)

Xaros casts *Daze* (DC = 13) on One-Eye before stepping back 5'. "Don't worry about it, fortunes are made, lost, and made anew every day. I'm sure we'll all turn a profit from whatever we loot of your carcass today." says Xaros with a sneer.


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 25, 2008)

Rayburn moves to flank One-Eye.  "Would he be irate at us because you are unworthy of the expenditure," he asks as he attacks, "or at you for giving us occasion to use it?"

OOC: Move to flank (opposite Kerin, avoiding AoO if at all possible), attack +5 (including +2 flanking bonus), 1d6+1d6 SA, 20, x3.

Can Rayburn remember his name?  If he can, he'll use it.


----------



## Dekana (Jul 29, 2008)

Lily stays where she is and fires an arrow at One-Eye.

ooc: Sorry for not posting much; I've been away from my computer a lot this last week.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 30, 2008)

", Mr. Oakly"  Rayburn adds.

One-eye smiles and brushes aside his eye-patch to reveal a second, perfectly normal eye.  He easily dodges your attacks as you surround him. 

"Ah you did recognize me.  You should know everything I have done was by Count Hathwick's command.  Sending the rabble before you entered the wilds, making sure that you found the treasure at the fountain, and finally hiring this band of mercenaries ... The question you need me to answer is did his father order your deaths? and ... ARGH!"

Mr. Oakly's monologue is interrupted by the giant ant viciously bitting him. Oakley pulls himself free of the ant's jaws. His sword lashes out, cleaving its carapace. The ant vanishes in a puff of amber smoke, leaving behind the undamaged talisman.  

In the background you notice Cait getting two men to move their stunned companions next to a large thorny bush, just off the road. 


OOC Lilly 3+4; Rayburn 3+5 ; Kerin 6+8 ; Ant 15+5 (9dmg) grab 17 vs 23
no save needed vs Xaros.  
Mr. Oakly vs Ant ac20 (7 damage).
Mr. Oakly/One-eye @ -24hp (blooded) 
Swift @ -16hp
Cait@-4hp
Kerin@-6hp
Rayburn@-1hp


----------



## knight_isa (Jul 31, 2008)

"If he did order our deaths, you're doing a rather poor job of it, don't you think?  I suggest you surrender now, Mr. Oakly," Rayburn says casually.

Rayburn readies an attack, if Mr. Oakly does anything other than surrender, Rayburn tries to stab him (+5, 2d6 with flanking).


----------



## Dekana (Jul 31, 2008)

Lily draws another arrow and aims at Mr. Oakly's chest, ready to fire if he makes any threatening movements. She does not speak, but internally she is in quite a bit of turmoil.

_The Count?! But why would he want these young men killed? And ME! The priesthood couldn't have known about the plot when they sent me..._ Suddenly, Lily remembers the numerous times she ignored the customs of the older priests, ran around after curfew, and sang a little too loudly during prayer.

_Well, maybe they could. Anyway, if the Count - or his father - want us all dead, what do we do? I can't protect my company from an entire barony. Can we appeal to someone for help? An archbishop? The monarch?
_


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 31, 2008)

Xaros moves back 10' and discharges his crossbow at Oakly. "You know, we could just go and ask the dear Count together, you know, see what he says. After all, if you are truely just obeying your lord, i think you are deserving of a better fate than we have planned for you."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 1, 2008)

"I doubt the count ordered you to murder innocent people in discharging your mission." accuses Kerin as he swigs again at Oakly.

OOC: Non-lethal attack @ -4 to hit


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 2, 2008)

But if he just ordered  your testing, I have not taken your full measure yet. 

As Kerin and Rayburn shift to keep Mr Oakly trapped  between them.  Xaros' bolt plunges into his chest just missing anything vital.  Kerin takes his opportunity to deliver a ringing blow to the side of  Mr. Oakly's head.  

Mr. Oakly swats aside Rayburns blade with a flourish, nearly ripping it from his hand.  He then steps in close to Rayburn and tries catching his throat with a free hand. 
Rayburn neatly evades.  Lily's arrow misses. 

OOC:
Xaros nat 19, unconfirmed (5 dmg); Kerin 14+9-4+2 (ac 21) 9 non-lethal damage.
Mr  Oakly: 5' step Disarm ac22; opposed disarm 19; grapple ac 23; grapple check 13 
Reyburn: attack ac 15; AoO =ac11; opposed disarm 21; grapple check 18
Lilly ac 17


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2008)

_If this man was sent to test us, why? Was not the journey trial enough, perhaps there is a more sinister reason truely. _Think Kerin as he aims another flat-bladed blow at Oakly.

OOC: Another non-lethal attack @-4


----------



## knight_isa (Aug 3, 2008)

Rayburn suppresses a curse and wishes he'd spent a little more time studying... something.  Anything combat-related, really.

Rayburn struggles to remember something more about swordplay and tries to keep his cool all at once.  "My father should have chosen a better proctor to administer the test.  I don't imagine that my father will be pleased with your decision to get Baron Westwig's peasants killed.  The baron likes to tattle, you know."  And with the next distraction caused by Kerin's attack, Rayburn lunges again.

Use Combat Expertise: AC 17, attack +2, 2d6 (w/ flank).

I just realized that he was supposed to be at +3, not +5 to attack with the rapier.  Let me know if you want to revise things or leave them as they are.


----------



## Dekana (Aug 4, 2008)

Before she looses another arrow at One-eye, Lily retorts "We can't believe anything that comes out of your mouth, criminal!" Her shaky voice gives away her actual misgivings.


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 4, 2008)

"Besides, if the Count didn't care about the deaths of peasants, he certainly wouldn't care about yours." says Xaros as he manuvers to get his companions out of his line of fire and shoots Oakly again. "_If_" Xaros adds with an appologetic look towards Rayburn.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 5, 2008)

"In any case I," wack. "uh." thump. 

Kerin hits him again, and Mr Oakly falls face first on the ground. 
Lily's arrow grazes him as he goes down.  Rayburn's stab was too cautious and didn't land. 

In the background Cait chants and wraps the rose bush around most of the mercanries, who are still dealing with the after-effects of Rayburn's spell. 

The two mercanries with the horses managed to mount while you were concentrating on Mr. Oalky and they gallop off. (200') 

ooc: 
Kerin 15-4+9 (7 non leathal damage) 
Lilly 19+4 (1 damage) 
Rayburn 17+2=19 (miss) 
Xaros 11+4=1(miss)
see OOC thread. 

Rayburn [sblock]Unless Mr.Oakly tried to kill you, against his orders, your father will probably spare him.  The Count is not one to waste useful men.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: EH, a family emergency came up and I will be out of town until late Saturday, feel free to NPC Kerin in the meantime.

Kerin sighs as Oakly falls. "So now we have a prisoner, whom you seem to know Rayburn?"


----------



## knight_isa (Aug 8, 2008)

"He's my father's captain of the guard."  Rayburn studies the fallen figure for a moment, then continues, thoughtful.  "He was likely telling the truth about testing us.  In all likelihood, he wasn't supposed to kill us outright.  Just make things difficult in a possibly lethal manner."

Rayburn turns to Kerin.  "Do you remember my little spiel to Baron Westwig that made him let us go?  It was probably entirely true."


----------



## Dekana (Aug 10, 2008)

Lily slings her bow. "I don't understand. Isn't there enough danger on the road for us to be tested without an outright attack at your father's request?"


----------



## knight_isa (Aug 11, 2008)

"No, there isn't.  When most of the current nobility were our age, there was a lot of feuding.  It was a dangerous time.  Quite frankly, I think my father... no, all of our parents are a bit jealous that we haven't faced 'real' danger and they think that we're not capable of, well, anything because of it.

"Don't you remember Baron Westwig's comments about how he could pick a worthy heir since he'd managed to get his sons all killed off?  And don't you remember what I said to make him let us go?  It would surprise me if this 'mission' _wasn't_ engineered to, shall we say, weed out the unworthy.

"So, what are we going to do with all these mercenaries?"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2008)

"We will let them go. They surrendered to us in good faith and shall not be harmed. They shall surrender their weapons and then may leave. As for Mr. Oakly here, let us have some rope, for his hands. And I shll have some sharp words for your father Rayburn, higher rank or no, if your theory proves correct." says Kerin.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 12, 2008)

Kerin said:
			
		

> "We will let them go. They surrendered to us in good faith and shall not be harmed. They shall surrender their weapons and then may leave.



"That's generous terms sir," calls one of the mercenaries in the rosebush.  "I don't believe its a secret that our employer there wanted only 5 men at first, but hired the rest of us only yesterday.  He like many who come to the guild he would have carried a letter with a house seal, but I didn't see that myself. If you would be willing to leave us our bows as well, a couple of us drink in the Last Hounds tavern on Friday's and talk about our hires...." 



			
				Kerin said:
			
		

> As for Mr. Oakly here, let us have some rope, for his hands. And I shll have some sharp words for your father Rayburn, higher rank or no, if your theory proves correct." says Kerin.




You tie up Mr. Oakly, he will probably be out for a few hours, putting him on a wagon or horse?

Previous Story Summary
Baron Westwig - a quick man with a rope.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 26, 2008)

*The Epilogue *

Returning to the court of Hathawick, the captured One-eye (Mr. Oakly) in tow, you hear further rumors that confirm that the Southwick Barony is currently held by the Ah-He goblin tribe.  Taking it back might involve borrowing/hiring an army of troops, or sneaking in on raids against the leaders including a blue goblin chief .
With luck one of you might eventually take the rulership of the barony.  
With bad luck this would be Keef.


----------

